# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Tiesto @ Kaleidoscope World Tour @ Аэродром Гидропорт @ Одесса @ 25.06.10

## den4ik_love_music

*25 Июня
Аэродром «Гидропорт»

Tiesto Kaleidoscope World Tour*


*Саппорт:*
Virtual Vault
Zoo Brazil
… TBA

*Сайт организаторов:*
*www.ampm.com.ua*

С 29.01.10 билеты на концерт в Одессе появились в сети магазинов «Диски та Касеты»
*Cтoимocть пepвoй пapтии билeтoв:*
main zone - 170 гpн
fan zone - 220 гpн
vip zone - 400 гpн

*Сеть магазинов «Диски та Касети»:*
ул. Ришельевская, 9А. 048-711-78-76
ул. Академика Филатова, 25. 048-714-61-31
ул. Академика Глушко, 11Ж (Золотой Дюк). 0482-42-33-04
ул. Пантелеймоновская, 21. 0482-728-96-02

----------


## den4ik_love_music

*Аэродром «Гидропорт»*

----------


## JahBuddha

кульно почти пешком можно добраться
Ура ну наконец то хоть кого то привезли кроме ATB

----------


## SLAMishe

что-то меня эта перспектива не прельщает...не могли по-лучше место найти..? это в чистом поле будет опупэнэйр? ) мало ли что ли у нас площадей или стадионов? надеюсь место проведения изменится!

----------


## JahBuddha

вот (моему удивлению нет границ) классно сидеть, стоят или тем более танцевать в закрытом помещении или на стадиона в центре душного загазованного города ппц
я за это место все руками и ногами и не только я 
*МЕСТО СУПЕР НАДЕЮСЬ НЕ ИЗМЕНИТСЯ*

----------


## SLAMishe

я вообще то не говорил про закрытое помещение, да у нас и нет таковых, которые смогут принять столько народу. а на счет загазованности и духоты,- не думаю что все это будет в 12:00 часов дня. немаловажную роль играет инфраструктура и транспортная развязка!  добираться туда классно будет наверное...а обратно еще лучше (смотря когда это все закончится) вы, наверное недалеко живете или у вас есть авто, раз вам подходит?

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> мало ли что ли у нас площадей или стадионов? надеюсь место проведения изменится!


 а где еще может быть? у нас очень маленький город!

----------


## JahBuddha

да, живу я и в правду не далеко, скажу вам, я никогда не обламывался(если пати того стоит) по поводу  обратной дороги, мне например из доминО на поселок тоже не афигенно  удобно добираться, особенно зимой. а те опены на которых я бываю вообще за одессой километров 30 происходят. и ничего пока живой и довольный
Тем паче что этот в черте города будет так что не унывать и не обламыватся!

----------


## SLAMishe

оупэн-оупэну рознь, а такое мероприятие, как по мне, должно проводится не в "чистом поле"! такие концерты бывают не каждый год! повторюсь, но как пример - стадион! почитайте другие форумы, - много иногородних собирается ехать в Одессу, и я сомневаюсь что удастся организовать такой транспортный поток! а поеду я полюбэ, даже если все будет там, но надеюсь что место поменяют..!

----------


## JahBuddha

если приезжих не устраивает место проведения в Одессе это их проблемы он будет в украине еще и в киеве и в харькове и еще где там?!

----------


## JahBuddha

может тебе персонально привезти тиесто в квартиру и в коридоре сделать пати?
и рыбку съесть и на сесть тоже не получится хочешь  поедешь и никуда не денешься

----------


## SLAMishe

на счет коридорного пати ни тебе решать! и по тому как ты хамишь уже понятно что ты недалеко живешь...и точка зрения твоя абсолютно эгоистическая - мол я доберусь, а на остальных мне накласть! не в том дело устраивает или нет, а в том что добраться туда и оттуда будет ооочень проблематично!

----------


## [email protected]@

место не поменяют - уже всё решено

----------


## SLAMishe

значит так тому и быть...! будем ждать с нетерпением!

----------


## den4ik_love_music

добавил еще одну фотку во второе сообщение

----------


## SLAMishe

интересно так же что он будет играть? хотелось бы услышать и старые известные хиты аля: traffic, lethal indastry, in the dark и т.д.

----------


## [email protected]@

> интересно так же что он будет играть? хотелось бы услышать и старые известные хиты аля: traffic, lethal indastry, in the dark и т.д.


 не волнуйся - всё будет

----------


## alinawoman

Думаю организация будет на высшем уровне, не забывайте - это же АМ:РМ!!!
Они уже себя показали только с лучшей стороны  :smileflag:  А тем более это приезд самого Маэстро-Тиесто!!!
а то, что в чистом поле - так это понятно, куда ж еще столько людей у нас можно вместить?
Глобал тоже, на пример, монтировали в чистом поле ))

Событие, конечно, потрясающее! Были в прошлом году в Киеве - получили массу удовольствия и позитива на полгода вперед!  :smileflag: 
Ждем с нетерпением)))

----------


## den4ik_love_music

мне вот интересно, как организаторы вообще нашли это место)) 
я столько живу в Одессе, и узнал о нем только вчера)) 
да и все у кого я спрашивал тоже не знали, что есть у нас такой аэродром))

----------


## Артурик

Эхх жду с нетерпением.. Вот если бы орги. продумали какие-то автобусу которые бы хотя бы отвозили от туда, было бы супер, ибо на таирово проблематично будет добраться (не говорю что нереально). Вот реально парочка автобусов не помешала, пускай хоть до вокзала довезла бы и то было б удобней. Я думаю народ был бы готов даж денег за них дать!! ))

----------


## dario

туда едет 15 маршрутка и некоторые сельские автобусы с нового и привоза

----------


## d_night

Во блин вы интересные... а вы не думали что по любому в честь такого мероприятия будет  запущен дополнительный транспорт возможно с Ж\Д и к месту проведения ивента ... и так же назад ... !!! )))

Сорри не видел сообщение Артурчика! А по поводу автобусов ТАК БЫЛО И БУДЕТ ВСЕГДА!!! ТРАНСПОРТ БУДЕТ!!! ОТВОЗИТЬ ТУДа И ОБРАТНО!!!!!

----------


## dario

стопрацэнтофф

----------


## Trilogy

урррряяяя это будет чикарно  :smileflag:

----------


## Tiёsto

http://www.tiesto.at.ua/forum/60

http://www.ampm.com.ua/ - скоро запустят.

----------


## Tiёsto

> интересно так же что он будет играть? хотелось бы услышать и старые известные хиты аля: traffic, lethal indastry, in the dark и т.д.


 Будут старые и новые работы а также работы других DJ актуальные на то время  :smileflag:

----------


## sage

так когда и где билеты ??

----------


## Tiёsto

> так когда и где билеты ??


 Должны быть на этой неделе, на шоу в Киеве уже в продаже.

----------


## ONIGA

Это будет ЖЕСТКО !!! Ееее

----------


## d_night

Список региональных промоутеров.

Белая Церковь
Андрей, 093-810-15-38

Винница
Андрей, 093-581-16-38

Гомель
Виталий, +375 29 13 13 722

Днепропетровск
Оля, 097-677-66-83

Донецк
Сергей, 093-323-11-73

Житомир
Андрей, 097-862-18-96

Запорожье
Павел, 063 375 99 84

Запорожье
Сеть магазинов «Видеопират»:
пр. Ленина 151. 0612-22-00-70
пр. Ленина 35. 0612-24-42-90

Ирпень
Костя, 093-83-19-813

Ивано-Франковск
Владимир, 068-542-34-32

Кировоград
Сергей, 050-873-28-73

Кишенев
Федор, +373-69-944-877

Кременчуг
Дмитрий, 067-987-20-86; 068-987-20-86

Кривой Рог
Женя, 097-429-34-31

Каменец-Подольский
Николай, 096-174-43-67

Луганск
Евгений, 098-362-10-15
Виктор, 050-600-52-80

Луцк
Александр, 063-932-23-47

Львов
Андрей, 096-172-88-88
Игорь, 068-500-34-61
Назар, 093-840-36-03

Минск
Федор, +375-29-666-06-35

Николаев
Евгений, 063-345-61-88
*
Одесса
Сеть магазинов «Диски та Касети»:
ул. Ришельевская, 9А. 8-048-711-78-76
ул. Академика Филатова, 25. 8-048-714-61-31
ул. Академика Глушко, 11Ж (Золотой Дюк). 8-0482-42-33-04
ул. Пантелеймоновская, 21. 8-0482-728-96-02

Дмитрий, 093-774-43-02*

Полтава
Игорь, 093-671-65-71

Ровно
Андрей, 093-510-63-06

Симферополь
Татьяна, 066-125-43-66

Севастополь
Дима, 068-897-37-60

Сумы
Марина, 066-342-11-49

Тернополь
Арсен, 099-305-56-12

Харьков
Александр, 063-596-29-24
Ольга, 066-886-71-33
Павел, 093-470-39-66
Дима, 093-719-63-20

Хмельницкий
Рустам, 063-358-26-10

Черкассы
Александр, 093-661-21-41

Чернигов
Евгений, 066-274-20-79

Трускавец
Стас, 097-603-58-15

Черновцы
Юрий, 093-656-59-03

----------


## [email protected]@

а когда на концерт в Одессе будут билеты*?

----------


## d_night

> а когда на концерт в Одессе будут билеты*?


 На мой вопрос организаторам когда же будут билеты в Одессе получил вот такой вот ответ:

Цитирую:



> На следующей неделе или через...
> все зависит от полиграфии

----------


## SooR

> что-то меня эта перспектива не прельщает...не могли по-лучше место найти..? это в чистом поле будет опупэнэйр? ) мало ли что ли у нас площадей или стадионов? надеюсь место проведения изменится!


 Ну пока голая местность, потом обоставят всяческим добром и не узнаешь)

А то представь, под 1к людей, закрытое помещение, жара, все по головам ходят.

Я за всеми руками.

----------


## JahBuddha

для таких людей опэн эйр это шобы на куликовом поле и домой ближе метра

----------


## SLAMishe

> для таких людей опэн эйр это шобы на куликовом поле и домой ближе метра


 умныыыый, аж страшно!

----------


## alinawoman

> А то представь, под 1к людей, закрытое помещение, жара, все по головам ходят


 это вы сколько имеете в виду под 1к людей? 
в Киеве в прошлом году было 13 тыс. людей)))

----------


## alinawoman

http://www.tiesto.at.ua/forum/60

вот тут много фсякой инфы)

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> http://www.tiesto.at.ua/forum/60
> 
> вот тут много фсякой инфы)


 там её столько же сколько и здесь.. а то и меньше

----------


## den4ik_love_music

добавил опрос  :smileflag:

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Ничего себе, на нашем ДЗ???

----------


## MerseR

> мне вот интересно, как организаторы вообще нашли это место)) 
> я столько живу в Одессе, и узнал о нем только вчера)) 
> да и все у кого я спрашивал тоже не знали, что есть у нас такой аэродром))


 на этом аэродроме парашютный клуб  :smileflag: 

Очень рад что выбрали именно это место! Буду 100%
и из окна всё видно

----------


## den4ik_love_music

Cтoимocть пepвoй пapтии билeтoв:

main zone - 170 гpн
fan zone - 220 гpн
vip zone - 400 гpн

Билеты можно будет купить через 2 дня в сети магазимов «Диски та Касети»

----------


## JahBuddha

хочу узнать чем  будут отличаться зоны друг от друга

----------


## АККЕР

Та наверно как всегда.

Мэин - основная часть зоны.
Фан - зона, которая находится ближе всего к джедаю.
Вип Зона - зона повышенной комфортности. Отдельный бар, мягкая мебель и т.д.

----------


## JahBuddha

я сомневаюсь что в вип будет стоять мягкая мебель под открытым небом, хочу от оргов что нибудь услышать по этому поводу

----------


## riter

вот не могу определится куда билеты брать в фан или в вип в фане я был в киеве а вот в випе небыл кто был в випе может поделитесь впечатлениями о вип зоне

----------


## alinawoman

> вот не могу определится куда билеты брать в фан или в вип в фане я был в киеве а вот в випе небыл кто был в випе может поделитесь впечатлениями о вип зоне


 у нас были билеты в вип, но толку с них - чуть  :smileflag: 
всю ночь почти тусовались в фане))) правда когда сил уже не было танцевать - поднимались на подиум и смотрели на всю эту красоту сверху) мой муж с сестрой выдохлись на столько, что валялись на полу (там было ковровое покрытие)
вот и все преимущества  :smileflag:

----------


## JahBuddha

о спс что разъяснили

----------


## forsing

вип это бред. далеко от сцены и нет звука. идеально - фан1

----------


## TheJove

*Иду 100%!

Где, у кого заказывать билеты?!*

----------


## TheJove

Уже прочитал, спасибо)))))))))

Беру, беру, беру, беру!!!

----------


## d_night

*Tiёsto Kaleidoscope World Tour*

*Заказ билетов:*

icq :.................. *424366774*......................
tel.: ..................*8(о67)1361880*..................
.......................*8(о93)7744302*..................
...........................*7705401*......................
Dumac Zabielin

----------


## den4ik_love_music

Билеты в «Диски та Касети» с завтрашнего дня!

----------


## Goodviniha

аааа, супер! я на 7м небе!

----------


## Nasty girl )

аааааа круто))))))))мне пройти 5 мин

----------


## den4ik_love_music

*Nasty girl )*
ну тогда рассказывай, как там местяк?  :smileflag: 
на Хаджибее скупнуться можно(?) или там ужи, вонючая вода и все такое?  :smileflag:

----------


## TheJove

Взял седня билет 

Кошерная такая пластиковая карточка)

----------


## rmg

Билеты в Одессе,Ильичевске,Овидиополе. Доставка на дом и в офис. 0633738330

----------


## kasoi

надеюсь, он забудет, что у него тур по драному калейдоскопу и будет крутить свое крутое старье

----------


## TheJove

О да.

Траффик, адажио и ЕОЛ.

----------


## laute

А не где точно неизвестно, будет ли это только альбом Калейдоскоп или всё таки будут и старые добрые хиты? Всё таки насколько я знаю в США тур стартовал ещё в сентябре, может есть, тогда какая то инфа...

----------


## DISIK

> А не где точно неизвестно, будет ли это только альбом Калейдоскоп или всё таки будут и старые добрые хиты? Всё таки насколько я знаю в США тур стартовал ещё в сентябре, может есть, тогда какая то инфа...


 Естественное дело, не будет играть только "колейдоскоп". Турне лишь посвященно рекламе альбома , ссыграет парочку треков ,а так обычное выступлние.
 ПС: В таком случае и про АТВ ,можно было сказать . что он играл бы про пиво на Tuborg green.

----------


## Heartless 24

подписываюсь))))

----------


## LadyICE

я бы пошла, но как-то в поле поскакать неочень хочется

----------


## alinawoman

> надеюсь, он забудет, что у него тур по драному калейдоскопу и будет крутить свое крутое старье


 мы все на это надеемся

----------


## JahBuddha

можно не скакать а бегать галопом  или рысью

----------


## LadyICE

> можно не скакать а бегать галопом  или рысью


 может и так!  :smileflag:

----------


## Cincia

расскажите, пожалуйста, разницу main, fan и vip зон. 
особенно интересуют первые две

----------


## d_night

> Та наверно как всегда.
> 
> Мэин - основная часть зоны.
> Фан - зона, которая находится ближе всего к джедаю.
> Вип Зона - зона повышенной комфортности. Отдельный бар, мягкая мебель и т.д.


 Вот где - то так отписался один человек )

----------


## Vikusik_m

Чует моё сердце пахнет это всё кидаловом(((((  
Мой совет: повремените с приобретением билетов!

ди-джей такой величины в этом захолустье... странно... очень странно...

----------


## Vikusik_m

> место не поменяют - уже всё решено


 
только почему-то работники аэродрома «Гидропорт» понятия не имеют о чем речь...

----------


## JahBuddha

да ну как это? билеты же продают по украине!
в т.ч. в других городах, а если сейчас не затариться тьо боюсь что останутся только мейн о хочется фан :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

> Чует моё сердце пахнет это всё кидаловом(((((  
> Мой совет: повремените с приобретением билетов!
> 
> ди-джей такой величины в этом захолустье... странно... очень странно...


 

А что Вы скажете на это:



где взял инфу?   )))) ЗДЕСЬ --> http://www.tiesto.com/

----------


## d_night

> только почему-то работники аэродрома «Гидропорт» понятия не имеют о чем речь...


 А какое отношение имеют работники Гидропорта к ивенту))))

----------


## JahBuddha

да ну как это? билеты же продают по украине!
в т.ч. в других городах, а если сейчас не затариться тьо боюсь что останутся только мейн о хочется фан :smileflag:

----------


## JahBuddha

> А какое отношение имеют работники Гидропорта к ивенту))))


 +100500

----------


## Vikusik_m

> А какое отношение имеют работники Гидропорта к ивенту))))


 не работники Гидро, а работники аэродрома...
Ну, по крайней мере они бы знали, что намечается ТАКОЕ событие!

это моё предположение... судить не смею. Главное, чтобы потом это не стало перво-апрельской шуткой))))

Хочется, чтобы было правдой.

----------


## forsing

> не работники Гидро, а работники аэродрома...
> Ну, по крайней мере они бы знали, что намечается ТАКОЕ событие!
> 
> это моё предположение... судить не смею. Главное, чтобы потом это не стало перво-апрельской шуткой))))
> 
> Хочется, чтобы было правдой.


 Если боитесь можеде слетат в Лондон. Там точно не отменят. А мы в гидропорт съездим)

----------


## Артем Олегович

Билетики реально уже есть в продаже?

----------


## [email protected]@

> Билетики реально уже есть в продаже?


 да!!))

----------


## [email protected]@

> только почему-то работники аэродрома «Гидропорт» понятия не имеют о чем речь...


 и что?!) 
они же не будут монтировать, сцену, звук, свет...  
скажут им потом  - такие-то дни  - выходные и всё  :smileflag:

----------


## Valikus

ггг,а что если дождь пойдет? :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

> ггг,а что если дождь пойдет?


 И в этом есть тоже своя романтика)

----------


## TheJove

> ггг,а что если дождь пойдет?


 Только за )

----------


## DISIK

Вчера прикупил билетик в фан зону. Ждем лета)))

----------


## tijs

Да, место замечательное, в духе больших рейвов=)

----------


## from_hell

хорошо у меня там дача через лиман, буду наблюдать на сие мероприятие с лодки)) 
шучу: тесто в одессе хорошо конечно,  но глобал как ни крути куда покруче будет, если тратиться, то лучше по полной на глобале!

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> хорошо у меня там дача через лиман, буду наблюдать на сие мероприятие с лодки)) 
> шучу: тесто в одессе хорошо конечно,  но глобал как ни крути куда покруче будет, если тратиться, то лучше по полной на глобале!


 если тратится, то лучше по полной на «Ultra Music Festival 2010»  :smileflag:

----------


## sage

*den4ik_love_music*
а это что и где

----------


## alinawoman

> хорошо у меня там дача через лиман, буду наблюдать на сие мероприятие с лодки)) 
> шучу: тесто в одессе хорошо конечно,  но глобал как ни крути куда покруче будет, если тратиться, то лучше по полной на глобале!


 вы хотите сказать, что билет стоимостью 220,00 грн. в фан-зану - это называется "тратиться"???????
Тиесто в Одессе! это круто! а вы говорите.... 
можно и туда и туда - как впрочем и делают истинные поклонники электронной музыки))) выбор тут уж никак не стоит)))

----------


## TheJove

200 гривен - это даром.

даже 400 - даром.

пробейте, во сколько выйдет съездить хотя бы в восточную европу на его шоу.

----------


## в о д а

Я уже купила билетики  :smileflag: ))))))

----------


## JahBuddha

аа оставьте и мне чуток
а то пока до зп  доживу останусь с носом

----------


## DISIK

На Тиесто полюбому идти нужно, во-первых такое редко бывает, да и все-таки ближе к дому, чем в Киеве...Так пришел в 6 утра и спать, а не в автобусе жариться))))

----------


## d_night

> На Тиесто полюбому идти нужно, во-первых такое редко бывает, да и все-таки ближе к дому, чем в Киеве...Так пришел в 6 утра и спать, а не в автобусе жариться))))


 ГГ Какой спать после такого гостя аааааа сначало на море !!! А потом на афтерпати!!!

----------


## CLouD C.

den4ik в Маями не каждый сможет полететь

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> den4ik в Маями не каждый сможет полететь


 а ~600-700 грн на глобал конечно же каждый найдет!? :->

----------


## den4ik_love_music

объявили первого участника саппорта - *Virtual Vault*

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

Открыт сайт компании AM:PM Events!!!

*www.ampm.com.ua*

----------


## den4ik_love_music

ну наконец-то  :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

*
а также:
icq :.................. 424366774......................
tel.: ..................8(о67)1361880................
...........................7705401................  ......

Звоните не стесняйтесь)* 
При покупки 5 и больше билетов работает бесплатная доставка по Одессе!!!

----------


## from_hell

> вы хотите сказать, что билет стоимостью 220,00 грн. в фан-зану - это называется "тратиться"???????
> Тиесто в Одессе! это круто! а вы говорите.... 
> можно и туда и туда - как впрочем и делают истинные поклонники электронной музыки))) выбор тут уж никак не стоит)))


 дело в том что на глобал в том году билет тоже 220 стоил, но помимо всего прочего я там просадил тысячи 2)))  на тиесто одним билетом за 220 не отделаешься))

----------


## alinawoman

верю) сами ездили в Киев на Тиесто и гуляли потом еще один день по городу со всеми вытекающими 

я имею в виду, что в родном городе грех не пойти на Тиесто! вряд ли вы умудритесь потратить на ивенте кучу денех на выпивку) тем более напиваться не стОит - проверено) 
и это ж не ехать за тридевять земель, это ж тут, рядом, под боком)

----------


## from_hell

палка о двох концах) 
короче что гадать,ближе к делу разберусь

----------


## SVS81

ахренеть! жду с нетерпением!

----------


## rosst

> дело в том что на глобал в том году билет тоже 220 стоил, но помимо всего прочего я там просадил тысячи 2)))  на тиесто одним билетом за 220 не отделаешься))


 Сколько в Киев не катался на фесты, то все же больше оставляли денег просто шатаясь по городу и за хату. )) Та и это ж не будет на весь день.. Так что 2 штуки на полный отрыв тебе должно хватить, наверное )))

Круто, в общем =) Ездил на все большие выступления Тиесто в Украине, такое точно не пропущу.

----------


## SVS81

> ГГ Какой спать после такого гостя аааааа сначало на море !!! А потом на афтерпати!!!


 а теперь поподробней насчёт afterparty))))

----------


## d_night

> а теперь поподробней насчёт afterparty))))


 Вся инфа поступит ближе к ивенту)

----------


## SVS81

> Вся инфа поступит ближе к ивенту)


 как же теперь пережить 4 месяца ожиданий)))

----------


## d_night

> как же теперь пережить 4 месяца ожиданий)))


 Ах как они быстро пролетят поверь мне посмотри как мы будем коротать это время ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## ddeepp

читаю комменты и поражаюсь ... половина застряло где-то в 2004-2005 годах, жаждя услышать треки 5 летней давности.
в итоге получим "просроченный" по музыкальным меркам транс. хоть я и не фанат транса, но все-рано как-то обидно, что ли.

все же на Тиесто думаю заглянуть, хотя на 70% уверен, что буду огорчен старым материалом, так как толпа элементарно не готова. Для половины, а то и более Тиесто - это траффик и адажио. Уже представляю себе контигент.
Буду рад ошибаться.

что касается стоимости, то рано что-либо говорить, так как нет окончательного лайн-апа, если это будет пост-советская солянка, то очевидно, что просят дорого. 
а сравнение с глобалом вообще не уместно, так как на глобале за 220 грн, ты получаешь в лучшем случае 3-ку хедлайнеров уровня тиесто, а тут он один , так что не спешите с выводами относительно цены.

в любом случае это знаковое событие для Одессы, буду рад, если всё сложится.

----------


## SVS81

> половина застряло где-то в 2004-2005 годах, жаждя услышать треки 5 летней давности.
> в итоге получим "просроченный" по музыкальным меркам транс. .


 извини, но не "просроченный" а классический, это во-первых



> толпа элементарно не готова


 готовее уже некуда, все уже накалейдоскопились, хочется разнообразить



> ты получаешь в лучшем случае 3-ку хедлайнеров уровня тиесто, а тут он один


 один, но КАКОЙ!))) а про его шоу ты забыл?



> в любом случае это знаковое событие для Одессы


 соглашусь на 100%

----------


## Andrew Tin

> читаю комменты и поражаюсь ... половина застряло где-то в 2004-2005 годах, жаждя услышать треки 5 летней давности.
> в итоге получим "просроченный" по музыкальным меркам транс. хоть я и не фанат транса, но все-рано как-то обидно, что ли.
> 
> все же на Тиесто думаю заглянуть, хотя на 70% уверен, что буду огорчен старым материалом, так как толпа элементарно не готова. Для половины, а то и более Тиесто - это траффик и адажио. Уже представляю себе контигент.
> Буду рад ошибаться.
> 
> что касается стоимости, то рано что-либо говорить, так как нет окончательного лайн-апа, если это будет пост-советская солянка, то очевидно, что просят дорого. 
> а сравнение с глобалом вообще не уместно, так как на глобале за 220 грн, ты получаешь в лучшем случае 3-ку хедлайнеров уровня тиесто, а тут он один , так что не спешите с выводами относительно цены.
> 
> в любом случае это знаковое событие для Одессы, буду рад, если всё сложится.


 Если вы не фанат транса, то не стоит нести подобную чушь о классике транса. Всегда на выступлении Тиесто я жду именно час классики. Зачем люди идут на продиджи, они ведь там тоже старые бяны играют...???  Странная логика у вас, по крайней мере мне совсем непонятная.

----------


## den4ik_love_music

раз не фанат транса, тогда понятно ваше мнение..

но не понятен смысл поста!  :smileflag: 
это всё равно что я зайду в тему про Depeche Mode и буду гнать на всех, кто захочет услышать на концерте, что нибудь из ихней классики  :smileflag:

----------


## StiLe

> Сообщение от *ddeepp* 
> читаю комменты и поражаюсь ... половина застряло где-то в 2004-2005 годах, жаждя услышать треки 5 летней давности.
> в итоге получим "просроченный" по музыкальным меркам транс. хоть я и не фанат транса, но все-рано как-то обидно, что ли.
> 
> все же на Тиесто думаю заглянуть, хотя на 70% уверен, что буду огорчен старым материалом, так как толпа элементарно не готова. Для половины, а то и более Тиесто - это траффик и адажио. Уже представляю себе контигент.
> Буду рад ошибаться.
> 
> что касается стоимости, то рано что-либо говорить, так как нет окончательного лайн-апа, если это будет пост-советская солянка, то очевидно, что просят дорого. 
> а сравнение с глобалом вообще не уместно, так как на глобале за 220 грн, ты получаешь в лучшем случае 3-ку хедлайнеров уровня тиесто, а тут он один , так что не спешите с выводами относительно цены.
> ...


 


> Если вы не фанат транса, то не стоит нести подобную чушь о классике транса. Всегда на выступлении Тиесто я жду именно час классики. Зачем люди идут на продиджи, они ведь там тоже старые бяны играют...???  Странная логика у вас, по крайней мере мне совсем непонятная.


 +100500
Видно, что человек ни черта не понимает в трансе. Лишь бы ляпнуть глупость...

----------


## ddeepp

> Если вы не фанат транса, то не стоит нести подобную чушь о классике транса. Всегда на выступлении Тиесто я жду именно час классики. Зачем люди идут на продиджи, они ведь там тоже старые бяны играют...???  Странная логика у вас, по крайней мере мне совсем непонятная.


 не обязательно быть фанатом транса, чтобы сделать элементарный вывод. дело каждого, что слушать, транс 5 летней давности, который (какой бы классикой он не казался) остается старьем, так как за это время много чего поменялось.
про продиджи, вообще не смеши, им кроме старых треков больше играть нечего, ах, да 10-ка треков из нового альбома, который был записан, рискну предположить, только для организации тура (нуже же предлог, на заезжанные хиты уже не хотят ходить.)

На выступлениях, ты ждешь час классики, и сколько, извини, ты раз был на выступлениях Тиесто. Или ты имеешь в виду скаченный материал с нет?

2 StiLe
очень аргументированный ответ, люблю констурктив. А к слову, научись внимательно читать. Я ничего не говорю про транс, как направление электоронной музыки, я лишь хотел сказать (внимание, разжевываю и кладу в рот), что большинство застряло в 2004-2005 году и не хочет двигаться вперед, ожидая от музыканта материал пятилетней давности. А если Тиесто забъет и отграет только свежак, то половина будет брызжать слюной и кричать, что было отстойно. И ещё будет несколько сотен, которые вообще не сообразат, когда Тиесто встанет за пульт.

2 den4ik_love_music
глупое сравнение с ДМ, даже не буду объяснять почему, ибо очевидно.

2 SVS81
давай не будем про то, что толпа готова. Если тиесто будет играть в стилистике конца 2009 года, то половина ничего не поймет,  так как будет ждать заезжаных треков, которые стояли у половины на рингтонах.

"за то какой" какой? на Глобале уровня тиесто, в плане музыке 5 хедлайнеров легко наберется.

----------


## Andrew Tin

уважаемый  :smileflag:  Я лично был на Тиесто дважды лайвом)))) и множество сетов переслушал)))) Если вам не нравится структура сета маэстро какие проблемы? Зачем тут рассказывать что топла не шарит всё такое))) Словарным запасом владеете хорошим, только пользоваться ним на всю катушку в данном случаи ни к чему  все останутся при своём мнении)))

З.Ы Уровня Тиесто в мире всего несколько dj, из которых на глобале было только 2 и то в разные годы, (Джон Дигвид и Армин ван Бююрен). Это люди которые в мире признавались лучшими Dj. К слову Тиесто таковым становился ТРИЖДЫ :smileflag:

----------


## Andrew Tin

Пардон, на Глобале еще и Саша был, тогда с Дигвитом б2б играли))))) Тогда 3 получается)))))

----------


## den4ik_love_music

явно видно, что человек путает авторский концерт в поддержку альбома, с игрой на дискотеке или на какомнить фестивале..  :smileflag:  
+ видна явная неприязнь к тиесто как личности  :smileflag: 
аля - «треки у него "тыренные", играет записанные на диск сеты и вообще бездарность, а его популярность - всё благодаря менеджменту»  :smileflag: 

в общем стандартная ситуация.. на каждом форуме найдется добрый десяток таких людей, которые считают себя "ассами" в музыке и считают что все кто с ними не согласен - "толпа" "васи" "нешарющие" ит.д.  :smileflag:

----------


## StiLe

Ой я не могу   

*ddeepp*,
Харош тут флуд разводить. И внимательней читай то, что пишут люди, а не упирайся как баран. Тиесто будет играть и новый материал, в поддержку альбома, и всеми обожаемую и уважаемую классику, как собственно и всегда!
Так что угодит всем.

Предлагаю дальнейшие притензии писать друг другу в ЛС, дабы не разводить флуд и не быть посмешищем в глазах пользователей и потенциальной целью на "read only", в глазах модераторов

----------


## TheJove

> половина застряло где-то в 2004-2005 годах, жаждя услышать треки 5 летней давности.
> в итоге получим "просроченный" по музыкальным меркам транс. хоть я и не фанат транса, но все-рано как-то обидно, что ли.
> _..._
> Для половины, а то и более Тиесто - это траффик и адажио. Уже представляю себе контигент.


 Тро-ло-ло.

Ребята, не обращайте внимание на этого клоуна

----------


## ddeepp

> уважаемый  Я лично был на Тиесто дважды лайвом)))) и множество сетов переслушал)))) Если вам не нравится структура сета маэстро какие проблемы? Зачем тут рассказывать что топла не шарит всё такое))) Словарным запасом владеете хорошим, только пользоваться ним на всю катушку в данном случаи ни к чему  все останутся при своём мнении)))
> 
> З.Ы Уровня Тиесто в мире всего несколько dj, из которых на глобале было только 2 и то в разные годы, (Джон Дигвид и Армин ван Бююрен). Это люди которые в мире признавались лучшими Dj. К слову Тиесто таковым становился ТРИЖДЫ


 мда...убедился, что плаваешь ты на уровне мейнстрима. погугли имена хоутина, дабфаера, тот же забьелла (хоть и тоже в большей степени мейнстрим), голди, хайп (днб), грин вельвет, скази-9. Если взять транс - габриэль энд дрезден, маркус шульц, зандерн ван дорн. это то, что удалось вспомнить.

ещё раз говорю, не обязательно быть фанатом транса, техно или драма, чтобы понимать какой материал преподносит музыкант.

в очередной раз обедился, что люди видят, то что хотят увидеть. для всех, обратите внимание на слова "БУДУ РАД ОШИБАТЬСЯ".

2 TheJove
люблю конструктив.
для таких как ты - форум для того и создан, чтоб каждый мог выразить свою точку зрения или мысли относительно сабжа, поэтому твои замечания как минимум неуместны. иногда лучше промолчать, если не знаешь, что написать. это так совет на будущее

----------


## ddeepp

den4ik_love_music

ни в коем случае не считаю себя асом в музыке, просто есть свое мнение, основанное исключительно из того материала, который слушаю, ну и так личный опыт.

неаприяни к тиесто абсолютно никакой нет, уважаю его как музыканта, как лучшего в напрвление евро-транс (заметь не лучший, а лучший в своем направлении). поэтому все твои умозаколючения относительно моего отношения к музыканту неверны 

а что касается "Вась", "толпы в кепариках" время покажет. помню АТВ на морвокзале, ко мне подходит один "туссер" и спрашивает, внимание дальше идет циата (авторский текст):
"А когда будет диджей АТВ играть?" - все бы ничего, но музыкант уже играл минут 15.
с аналогичным вопросом ко мне подошел подобный тусовщик через 30 минут. и таких экземпляров там было ой как много процентов 40%, а вы меня пытаетесь переубедить, что толпа готова.
после того ивента, я "ненавидел" своих друзей, которые меня туда затащили.
Вывод - нет культуры, но это уже совсем другая история.

всем пис, ещё раз для тех, кто не умеет читать: БУДУ РАД ОШИБАТЬСЯ!!!

----------


## [email protected]

Думаю, что таксисты будут там тусить по-любому  :smileflag: 
А по поводу где орги нашли такой местяк -  у нас таких мест хватает!!!

----------


## SVS81

Да при чём тут "таксисты", "васи" и прочая шелуха? Лично я на таких ивентах ухожу с головой в музыку, отрываюсь, и мне глобоко пофигу кто прыгает рядом! "толпа не готова", да плевать! Ты идёшь на толпу смотреть, или на шоу Тиесто??? Меня выбешивает этот стадный рефлекс!!

----------


## ddeepp

> Тиесто будет играть и новый материал, в поддержку альбома, и всеми обожаемую и уважаемую классику, как собственно и всегда!
> Так что угодит всем.


 это он тебе лично сказал?




> и не быть посмешищем в глазах пользователей


 теперь собственная точка зрения (которую, я могу аргументировать), которая не совпадает с мнением большинства называтся "посмещище"? 

и ещё одно, перестань адресовывать мне свои пустые посты из оперы "что вижу, то пою".
вести разговор с человеком, который не може аргументировать свою точку зрения (если она вообще имеет) не вижу смысла.

----------


## ddeepp

SVS81
не спорю, правильная позиция. я сам такой придерживаюсь. но когда из-за толпы, музыкант не может отыграть на 100% у меня остается осадок.

элементарный пример, в киев, привозили маурицио, музыкант с лейбла минус (крутой техно лейбл), начал играть очень крутое техно, через 20 минут стал играть откровенно говоря типичное украинское техно (а-ля спартак и все-все-все). почему, до потому что в клубе людей, которым действительно интересен музыкант и его материал гораздо меньше, чем залетных, публики, которая повелась на лейбл (на этом лейбле же хоутин записывается, магда) и просто людей, которые пришли в клуб не зная, что там будет. прошло 1.5 часа, люди начали расходиться, и что думаете он начал играть отличный материал.

вот тебе самому не обидно, смотреть видео того же тиесто (с европейского феста) и понимать на сколько там всё круто, там уже не толпа, а группа единомышленнкиов, которые знают для чего они пришли.

что-то подобное было на глобеле, когда играл хаутин с дабфаером, но я могу ошибаться, так как это был именно тот случай, когда кроме музыки меня ничего не интересовало. но чувство какой-то сплоченности, что ли, всё-таки пресутствовало.

----------


## SVS81

> вот тебе самому не обидно, смотреть видео того же тиесто (с европейского феста) и понимать на сколько там всё круто, там уже не толпа, а группа единомышленнкиов, которые знают для чего они пришли.


 вот тут согласен на все сто)) сам бывал в Европе, и видел это действо "вживую"...это впечателяет. Нашему брату ещё не один пуд соли съесть на пути к их уровню, но скажу тебе мы прогрессируем, и Глобал с Кухней тому подтверждение. и ещё один немаловажный момент, раз уж заговорили на эту тему, часто наблюдал чёткую организацию среди фанов: есть один-два лидера, которые организовывают поведение этих же фанов, типа как среди футбольных фанатов (пардон за столь дерзкое сравнение :smileflag: )) тогда и чуствуется некая сплоченность

----------


## ddeepp

*SVS81*

я про это и говорю, что когда у нас фест перерастет из "толпы" в "аудиторию" или "группу единомышленников", сформировав тем самым культуру поведения, тогда и будет развитие в музыкальном плане, люди начнут интересоваться новым, как в плане звучания так и в плане музыкантов, не ограничивая себя строгими рамками "тиесто-ванбюрен" (если брать транс) или "хаутин-магда" (если брать техно). когда люди будут смотреть не на имя на афише, а на главную составляющую - материал и музыка, которую играет музыкант. мне наплювать, на имя, если бомж коля, отыграет качетсвенную и актуальную музыку, то я буду только рад. хорошая аналогию можно провести с одеждой.
купить туфли гуччи, оставив в магазине 1000 условных, или не менее качественные ллойд или морески оставив в 3 раза меньше, не теряя при это в качестве. у нас купят гуччи, только потому что это гуччи 
в любом случае, это интересная тема для дискуссии, жаль, что не все понимают, к чему я это всё виду.

----------


## Andrew Tin

> мда...убедился, что плаваешь ты на уровне мейнстрима. погугли имена хоутина, дабфаера, тот же забьелла (хоть и тоже в большей степени мейнстрим), голди, хайп (днб), грин вельвет, скази-9. Если взять транс - габриэль энд дрезден, маркус шульц, зандерн ван дорн. это то, что удалось вспомнить.


 Ну переубеждать тебя где я нахожусь в мэйнстриме или нет я не буду, бесполезное это занятие))) Сколько лайвов ты послушал сам?  :smileflag:  Кто такие, вышеперечисленные тобой люди я хорошо знаю))))) Что касается транса то есть небольшая пометочка "габриэль энд дрезден" это дует 2 человек, который уже давненько как распался)))) Маркус Шульц и Сандер ван Доорн слушал лайвом))) Шульца дважды... Но все перечисленные тобой люди никак не дотягиваю до уровня Тиесто. почему? потому что то что делает на лайвах Тиесто, не делает никто за исключением еще пары дж.

----------


## ddeepp

*2 Andrew Tin*

прочитай мой коммент, который расположился над твоим  :smileflag:  там где про "бомжа колю" в этом и не сходятся наши мнения.
на счет того что гэбриэл энд дрезден - это тандем двух музыкантов, поверь мне, я знал. на счет того, что они прекратили свое существование, как проект не знал - буду теперь знать.

на счет того, сколько прослушал лайвов? хз, не считал, последние 2 года из электроники слушаю техно (в различных его направлениях), в неделю прослушиваю 4-5 новых сетов, половина из которых играется лайвом.

могу сказать, что забьелла, когда играет лайвом - это просто пздц, его техника игры это нечто, тут любой музыкант нервно курит в сторонке, то что забиелла сделал в 2007 со своим "сэнкью" в конце выступления запомниться мне, как и многим ещё ох как долго.

опять таки, ты всё рассматриваешь, через призму транса (это понятно, ведь ты и сам играешь транс), поэтому 


> Но все перечисленные тобой люди никак не дотягиваю до уровня Тиесто.


  как минимум неуместно. в каждом напрвление есть свои гиганты. или может будем сравнивать кипелова и децла?

----------


## SVS81

парни! а давайте устроим дуэль)))))))) обратимся в АМ:РМ, чтоб дали вам по полчаса на разогрев перед Тиесто, ну и в работе покажете кто круче!)))))))

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> вот тебе самому не обидно, смотреть видео того же тиесто (с европейского феста) и понимать на сколько там всё круто, там уже не толпа, а группа единомышленнкиов, которые знают для чего они пришли.


 везде хорошо где нас нет  :smileflag: 
по поводу единомышленников, последний концерт Тиесто в Киеве показывает что не все у нас так плохо с публикой  :smileflag:  
и два лишних часа, которые он там отыграл - в подтверждение

----------


## ddeepp

2 SVS81
я потребитель продукта  так что дуэль не состоится ))
а вот Andrew Tin может попытать счастье попасть в лайн-ап ...

----------


## den4ik_love_music

*ddeepp*
кстати, прийдя на концерт тиесто, ты будешь тем же "васей" по отношению к трансерам и из-за обильного количества таких же людей, может произойти тоже самое что описанно в этом посте https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=9883381&postcount=128 про маурицио

----------


## ddeepp

*2 den4ik_love_music*
давай разделять понятия "не в формате вечеринки" и "вася". если для тебя это составляет трудность, то скажи, я тебя объясню, чем отличается "вася" от человека, который просто не подошел под формат вечеринки.

если уж разговор зашёл про внешний вид, то я себе уже представляю контингент в обтягивающих футболочках со стразами (а-ля ДОЛЬЧЕ ГАБАНА с привоза) и в больших очках за 50 грн, ах, да забыл про джинсы с 776 карманами и змейками и орлом на заднице. среди такой толпы я точно буду выглядеть васей (хотя я этому буду только рад) *сейчас будет шквал разгневанных комментов и прочего*

----------


## den4ik_love_music

ух как задело то  :smileflag:  васей назвали  :smileflag: 
ну если для тебя вася это что-то связаное с одеждой и тебя это так сильно беспокоит, то немножко перефразирую, ты будешь элементом той самой толпы, которую сам обсырал  :smileflag:  впрочем не важно как это называть главное суть!

только я не понимаю зачем ходить по форумам и называть всех толпой, нешарющими ит.д. если сам в какой-то степени являешся таким же?  :smileflag: 

я бы, к примеру, тоже пошел на свена вата, ричи хоутина ит.д. если бы они приехали в Одессу хоть техно не слушаю, но я бы не лазил по форумам и не писал таких вещей как ты, типа «все кто хочет услышать адажио или лов камс егейн ит.п мысленно зависли в04-05 годах» ит.д.

----------


## TheJove

> только я не понимаю зачем ходить по форумам и называть всех толпой, нешарющими ит.д. если сам в какой-то степени являешся таким же?


 Тро-ло-ло.

----------


## [email protected]@

> Да при чём тут "таксисты", "васи" и прочая шелуха? Лично я на таких ивентах ухожу с головой в музыку, отрываюсь, и мне глобоко пофигу кто прыгает рядом! "толпа не готова", да плевать! Ты идёшь на толпу смотреть, или на шоу Тиесто??? Меня выбешивает этот стадный рефлекс!!


 
+10000000000!

----------


## Andrew Tin

> *2 Andrew Tin*
> прочитай мой коммент, который расположился над твоим  там где про "бомжа колю" в этом и не сходятся наши мнения.
> на счет того что гэбриэл энд дрезден - это тандем двух музыкантов, поверь мне, я знал. на счет того, что они прекратили свое существование, как проект не знал - буду теперь знать.
> 
> на счет того, сколько прослушал лайвов? хз, не считал, последние 2 года из электроники слушаю техно (в различных его направлениях), в неделю прослушиваю 4-5 новых сетов, половина из которых играется лайвом.
> 
> могу сказать, что забьелла, когда играет лайвом - это просто пздц, его техника игры это нечто, тут любой музыкант нервно курит в сторонке, то что забиелла сделал в 2007 со своим "сэнкью" в конце выступления запомниться мне, как и многим ещё ох как долго.
> 
> опять таки, ты всё рассматриваешь, через призму транса (это понятно, ведь ты и сам играешь транс), поэтому  как минимум неуместно. в каждом напрвление есть свои гиганты. или может будем сравнивать кипелова и децла?


 Забиеле нет равных в технике с этим даже не спорю) в 2007 тоже был на морвокзале и аналогично это thank you я запомнил очень серьёзно, красавчик. 

По поводу лайвов я имел в виду на каких ивентах ты был? Слушал лично лайвы кого?

Забиела хоть и крут и техничен, но опять же до уровня Тиесто ему еще пилять и пилять... Разные весовые категории как не крути... Творчество у Забиелу совсем слабенькое, в технике он №1 в мире и тут даже без разговоров.

----------


## TheJove

> Забиеле нет равных в технике с этим даже не спорю) в 2007 тоже был на морвокзале и аналогично это thank you я запомнил очень серьёзно, красавчик.


 Где скачать можно?

----------


## ddeepp

*2 den4ik_love_music*
если уж мы ведем дискуссию, то давай отвечать на поставленные вопросы...а то получается не диалог, а монолог.

предлагаю закрыть на это обсуждение. ещё раз убедился в том, что люди видят только то, что хотят видеть. и если уж им так въелось слова толпа, то они от него не при каких обстоятельствах не отстанут.

а вот ответ на вопрос "толпа" или "группа единомышленников" мы узнаем сразу после ивента.

----------


## SVS81

2 ddeepp
вот ты говоришь о "группе единомышленников", а сам вносишь определённую смуту в форуме. если ещё задолго до ивента мы тут все пересрёмся, о какой сплоченности может идти речь? 
З.Ы. мне было бы интересно увидеть вас всех на афтерпати после Тиесто))

----------


## ddeepp

*SVS81*

если высказывание своей точки зрения, которая отличается от мнения большинства называется "внести смуту", то извини.

*2 TheJove*
с глобала точно его сет не писался (с морвокзала скорее всего тоже), на радарре собирали сет покускам, выискивая треки в нете, но это вообще не то пальто.
да и смысла нет его слушать в домашних условиях, так как весь прикол "сенкью" можно понять только в живую.

ПС - ждем выступления тиесто и посмотрим, что получится.

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> *2 den4ik_love_music*
> если уж мы ведем дискуссию, то давай отвечать на поставленные вопросы...а то получается не диалог, а монолог.
> 
> предлагаю закрыть на это обсуждение. ещё раз убедился в том, что люди видят только то, что хотят видеть. и если уж им так въелось слова толпа, то они от него не при каких обстоятельствах не отстанут.
> 
> а вот ответ на вопрос "толпа" или "группа единомышленников" мы узнаем сразу после ивента.


 слив засчитан

----------


## d_night

*
У меня таких многа*  )))

----------


## d_night

И ВИПЫ тоже есть)

----------


## d_night

> *ПОДОРОЖАНИЕ С 1 МАРТА!!! А на сегодняшний день действительны вот эти цены:*
> 
> *КИЕВ*
> 
> *Стоимость билетов:*
> Main zone - *200 грн*
> Fan zone - *250 грн*
> Vip zone - *450 грн*
> 
> ...


 ........

----------


## ddeepp

*2 den4ik_love_music*

окей. как тебе будет угодно.

----------


## SVS81

> если высказывание своей точки зрения, которая отличается от мнения большинства называется "внести смуту", то извини.


 у каждого есть своя точка зрения. только высказывать её можно по-разному... к примеру без каких-либо конфликтных споров

----------


## Andrew Tin

> Где скачать можно?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1zjtMvM9Lk&feature=related

Вот было примерно тоже самое, даже тот же трек шел следующим. Закольцованный сэмпл "thank you" и выкрчивание эффектов в разные стороны 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5vA0F2dN-o&feature=related  а вот это вообще мего  :smileflag: 

2 *ddeepp*

Еще раз повторю свой вопрос, любопытство огромное))) "...По поводу лайвов я имел в виду на каких ивентах ты был? Слушал лично лайвы кого?..."

----------


## Wind Soul

Да... наши людишки меня шокируют с каждым днем все больше... имею ввиду всех не довольных ранее, то треки не те, то место, то еще чето. Да вы из штанов должны выпрыгивать и радоваться что один из лучших мировых диджеев приехал в эту жопу! Пишут бред... Всем любителям Транса Одессы в июне будет сделан огромный подарок! 
In Trance We Trust!!

----------


## d_night

> In Trance We Trust!!

----------


## kasoi

ddeepp, 

я открыл для себя тиесто в допустим 2005-м, потом слушал его на тот момент новье, а потом стал выкачивать массы его работ и миксов, слушал Tiesto's Clublifе практически с первых сетов (пару первых послушал, а потом забыл), но вообще каждую неделю с 25-й по 50-ю, после чего забросил, потому как тот свежак, который он крутит, это говно, хотя не все, но если больше 60% сета мне не нравится, то явно мне слушать этот шлак не за чем

Его ISOS были самыми крутыми компиляциями, что я слышал, и хотя в 2007-м или 2008-м уже стало хуже, но все равно прослушивал множество раз. И вот начиная с 2007-го года, когда он выпустил свой калечный In The Dark, я от него не слышал ничерта хорошего, что очень удручало, а 2009-й год поразил меня эпически тупой и ужасной фигней, называемой калейдоскопом. Даже у группы "Стрелки" я быстрее найду то, что меня не бесит в альбоме, чем у тиесто в калейдоскопе. Был я в Киеве на его выступлении, и тусил на его сете, так вот процент хороших новых треков был очень мал, наверно 2 трека новых, и еще пара за 2007 год. Ну и свое крутое старье, и хоть я и ненавижу "Love Comes Again", там оно звучало лучше, да и люди были такими энергичными, а остальные "новинки" были ужасными, их даже не спасло выкручивание басов на всю мощь, говно даже с вишенкой выглядит как говно

Есть иные диджеи, умудряются же они как-то не убивать во мне любовь к музыке своими новинками? Тот же Шоссоу, но я предпочтение отдаю Маркусу Шульцу: его бродкасты и прочие сеты я прослушал весьма обильно: весь 2009-й, 2008-й, 2007-й, 6-й, 5-й и часть 2004-го года прослушал. Так вот за всю этакую хронологию развития транса могу сказать, что наибольшая и крутейшая эра транса пришлась на 2004-2006 года, потом пошел прогрессив и уже стало не то, хотя, конечно, есть и в 2008-м и в 2003-м годах что-то похожее, но концентрация именно там. И тот же шульц тоже изобрел некое ответвление, иной стиль выбрал. Так же поступил и Корстен, а тиесто же выбрал говношлак в качестве стиля, вот и имеем то, что имеем: мало кто хочет слушать это и у меня есть весьма подозрительные подозрения, что со своим калоскопом он упадет со второго места

Твой смысл понятен, конечно, но слушать клевую старую музыку куда круче, чем слушать новое, отстойное, беспробудное говно. Желаю тебе все-таки тоже выбирать старое и хорошее, чем... Эх, неважно

И да, твердить про какие-то толпы, и в то же время гнаться за новизной только лишь потому, что это считается модным в толпе — это очень оооок

----------


## d_night

От себя добавлю ни кому ни в упрек, а так просто личное наблюдение... был на лайве Tiёsto в Харькове 10 сентября  (в Киев не получилось, потому что бабло потратил ездил на Sensation)... Так вот большую часть его выступления тупо отстоял ... до тех пор пока он не начал играть свои старые треки которые расшевелили меня по полной программе ... прошу заметить что до этого я с творчеством Tiёsto  был знаком на уровне скачанных 3-х сетов с Клаб'с лайфа ... которые к моему удивлению или сожалению не понравились вообще ... и это была на тот момент не вбитая в меня политика партии а сугубо мое личное настроение из соображений нравится не нравится ... вот )




> In Trance We Trust!!

----------


## d_night

*Вчера получил билеты ... (не буду говорить сколько) ... на сегодняшний вечер осталось меньше половины ... гг не ожидал такой активности ... ) ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ ОДЕССА!!!*

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> Был я в Киеве на его выступлении, и тусил на его сете, так вот процент хороших новых треков был очень мал, наверно 2 трека новых, и еще пара за 2007 год. Ну и свое крутое старье, и хоть я и ненавижу "Love Comes Again", там оно звучало лучше, да и люди были такими энергичными, а остальные "новинки" были ужасными, их даже не спасло выкручивание басов на всю мощь, говно даже с вишенкой выглядит как говно


 ну тут же не девочки/одногруппници с универа сидят, которым можно чесать что угодно про транс)).. не нужно вешать лапшу на уши(!!!) такие посты легко проверяются! 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *аі*01. Tiesto - Bright Morningstar
02. Cosmic Gate feat. Emma Hewitt - Not Enough Time (Club Mix) *new*
03. Tiesto feat. Priscilla Ahn - I Am Strong *new*
04. Denis The Menace & Big World - The First Rebirth *new*
05. Sebastian Ingrosso vs. MGMT - Laktos Kids (Sebastian Ingrosso Bootleg) *new*
06. Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars (Amex Summer Is Coming Mix) *new*
07. Tiesto - Lethal Industry (Hardwell Remix)
08. Tiesto - Carpe Noctum
09. Kanye West - Love Lockdown (Tiesto Remix) *new*
10. Alex Gopher - Handguns (Dada Life Remix) *new*
11. Audible - White Mouse *new*
12. El Loco - Ibiza (Extended Mix)
13. Bloc Party - One More Chance (Remix) *new*
14. ID - ID
15. Rank 1 - L.E.D. There Be Light (Extended Mix) *new*
16. Richard Durand - Into Something *new*
17. Dokmai - Reason To Believe
18. Ernesto & Bastian vs. Planet Funk - Chase The Jupiter (Ernesto & Bastian Mashup) *new*
19. Wamdue Project - King Of My Castle (Sander van Doorn Remix) 
20. Red Hot Chilli Peppers - My Otherside (Benny Benassi Remix) *new*
21. Tiesto - Louder Than Boom *new*
22. Tiesto feat. Maxi Jazz - Dance4life
23. Tiesto - Traffic (DJ Montana 12" Edit)
24. Tegan & Sara - Back In Your Head (Tiesto Remix)
25. Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Heads Will Roll (Tiesto Remix) *new*
26. Tiesto feat. Christian Burns - In The Dark (ID Remix) *new*
27. Tiesto feat. BT - Love Comes Again
28. Tiesto - Elements Of Life
29. Tiesto - Magical Circus *трек ещё нигде и никогда не выпускался*
30. Tiesto - Forever Today
31. Bobina - Invisible Touch (Ferry Corsten Touch) *new*
32. ID - ID
33. Tiesto - Just Be (Album Mix)
34. Motorcycle vs. Ferry Corsten - Beautiful Rush (Teardrop Bootleg) *new*
35. ID - ID
36. Calvin Harris - I'm Not Alone (Tiesto Remix)
37. Tiesto - He's A Pirate
38. Tiesto - Adagio For Strings
39. Veracocha - Carte Blanche (Scot Project Quick Remix) *new*
40. Marcel Woods - Inside Me *new*
41. Randy Katana - The Hype *new*
42. Syntone - Heal My World (Jesselyn Remix)
43. Dave 202 - Departure (Original Mix) *new*
44. 8 Wonders - The Liftoff *new*
45. ID - ID
46. DJ Eco - Lost Angeles (Breakfast Remix) *new*
47. Breakfast - Remember *new*
48. Ingsha - Niavara (Manuel le Saux Remix) *new*
49. Andy Blueman - Neverland *new*
50. ID - ID
51. Majai - Phoria (Elevation remix)
52. ID - ID
53. DJ Eco & Martin Roth - Tonight Is Forever (Original Mix)
54. Reeves feat. Alanah - Lonely
55. ID - ID
56. ID - ID
57. Imogen Heap - Hide & Seek (Tiesto's In Search Of Sunrise Remix)

итого из 57 - 35 треков вышедших в 2009 (вместе с айдишками)!!! ;)
+ треки Phoria (Elevation remix), Tonight Is Forever (Original Mix) вышли в 2008м, но я думаю они всегда будут актуальны! :)
+один трек ещё никогда не выходил

уже по этому отрывку можно судить о всей "непредвзятости" к личности тиесто с вашей стороны!  :smileflag:  и можно было не писать столько много текста, а просто вначале указать что отдаете предпочтение Шульцу  :smileflag: 
по-этому наверное и отношение у вас к последним работам тиесто такое, потому что они с шульцом делают разную музыку.. шульц осталься в трансе, а тиесто решил не ограничивать себя в рамках одного стиля и пошел дальше(инди рок, електро ит.д.)! не забываем что и начинал он не с транса а с хардкора  :smileflag:  ну это уже так…

п.с. если в Одессе будет такой же треклист как и в Киеве в прошлом году(по энергичности), то это будет суперский опен-эйр!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> *Вчера получил билеты ... (не буду говорить сколько) ... на сегодняшний вечер осталось меньше половины ... гг не ожидал такой активности ... ) ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ ОДЕССА!!!*


 а кто б сомневался  :smileflag:  первый концерт все таки такого уровня  :smileflag: 
надеюсь если концерт пройдет успешно, то он будет не последним в одессе…  :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

Это 200% )

----------


## den4ik_love_music

к голландскому проекту *Virtual Vault*, в саппорт присоединится шведский ди-джей и продюсер John Andersson под псевдонимом *(Zoo Brazil)*  :smileflag:

----------


## laute

ddeepp что ты пытаешься кому то доказать? Что мы тупое быдло? А ты такой умный, культурный, крутой, тусовочный чувак? Ездишь во Европам и знаешь как надо тусить? Так ежай дальше там Тиесто крутят только самый свежак, а баяны это для нас тупых.

----------


## SVS81

2 Andrew Tin
Thank you for "Thank you"

----------


## kasoi

> уже по этому отрывку можно судить о всей "непредвзятости" к личности тиесто с вашей стороны!  и можно было не писать столько много текста, а просто вначале указать что отдаете предпочтение Шульцу 
> по-этому наверное и отношение у вас к последним работам тиесто такое, потому что они с шульцом делают разную музыку.. шульц осталься в трансе, а тиесто решил не ограничивать себя в рамках одного стиля и пошел дальше(инди рок, електро ит.д.)! не забываем что и начинал он не с транса а с хардкора  ну это уже так…
> 
> п.с. если в Одессе будет такой же треклист как и в Киеве в прошлом году(по энергичности), то это будет суперский опен-эйр!!!


 там добрая часть треков была фигней, и дело не в предвзятости, а в том, что они мне никак не нравятся. И тут часть треклиста пересекается с кучей предпочтений кучи диджеев: корстена, бюрена, шульца, шоссоу. Я о:


  *Показать скрытый текст* *аі*01. Tiesto - Bright Morningstar
02. Cosmic Gate feat. Emma Hewitt - Not Enough Time (Club Mix) *new*
15. Rank 1 - L.E.D. There Be Light (Extended Mix) *new*
18. Ernesto & Bastian vs. Planet Funk - Chase The Jupiter (Ernesto & Bastian Mashup) *new*
19. Wamdue Project - King Of My Castle (Sander van Doorn Remix) 
20. Red Hot Chilli Peppers - My Otherside (Benny Benassi Remix) *new*
26. Tiesto feat. Christian Burns - In The Dark (ID Remix) *new*
31. Bobina - Invisible Touch (Ferry Corsten Touch) *new*
39. Veracocha - Carte Blanche (Scot Project Quick Remix) *new*
40. Marcel Woods - Inside Me *new*
46. DJ Eco - Lost Angeles (Breakfast Remix) *new*
51. Majai - Phoria (Elevation remix)
53. DJ Eco & Martin Roth - Tonight Is Forever (Original Mix)


была часть и чего-то неплохого, но остальное плохое. Проверяйте не проверяйте, но если оно мне не нравится, то оно так и есть. И я не боюсь слушать что-то новое, но если оно отвратительно, то даже не важно, кто это сделал. Мне нововведения шульца им. dakota тоже не нравятся, там лишь пятая часть нормальная, но пятая часть больше чем вообще 0, чем ничего не нравится и раздражает

И когда-то я выкачал Tiesto - Space Age 1.0 (1998), таки да, это совсем не транс, но слушать это я не смог, потому как это ад не меньший, чем калейдоскоп. Спасибо, вы меня надоумили, теперь буду считать, что Тиесто не сговнился, а просто вернулся к истокам. Но как бы там не было, я не перестаю слушать его In Search Of Sunrise и просто его треки. Они как были клевые, так и остались, но до "эпохи" in the dark

по поводу того, что если будет так же, как в Киеве, то так и быть, согласен! Но лишь бы поменьше калейдоскопа, он ужасен. Я даже только что решил послушать еще пару треков оттуда, и не смог. Пускай крутит Cliff'a Coenraad'a, да хоть Len Faki, и то будет круто, и тоже не совсем транс

кстати, разогрев от Шоссоу в Киеве был очень клевый, а ведь Шоссоу не заядлый трансовик, он еще и любитель техно. Вот правда мунбимы надоели, хотя я люблю их творчество, но там это было плохо, потому как они крутили только свое (а звучит при прослушивании более получаса одинаково). Парадоксально, да?

----------


## den4ik_love_music

кстати, летом выйдет восьмой ИСОС(!) только ещё не известно, кто его будет миксовать!(( будем надеется, что все останется по прежнему и автором будет тиесто..

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> по поводу того, что если будет так же, как в Киеве, то так и быть, согласен! Но лишь бы поменьше калейдоскопа, он ужасен. Я даже только что решил послушать еще пару треков оттуда, и не смог. Пускай крутит Cliff'a Coenraad'a, да хоть Len Faki, и то будет круто, и тоже не совсем транс


 советую послушать Extended версию альбома Tiesto - Kaleidoscope (Extended Versions), она выглядит по интересней 

п.с. насколько я читал отзывы людей, посетивших Kaleidoscope Tour, треки с этого альбома просто нереально разрывают на больших площадках!

----------


## TheJove

> советую послушать Extended версию альбома Tiesto - Kaleidoscope (Extended Versions), она выглядит по интересней


 кстати да.

калейдоскоп - ужасен в своей попсовой сути. это абзац.

но я скачал сингл i will be here и прослушл орижинал микс. вполне и вполне ничего. то что на альбоме стандартном - урезанное для толпы гуано. надо слушать оригиналы.

в лослессе уже есть (Extended Versions)?

----------


## den4ik_love_music

а в лосслессе его наверное и не будет.. это ж веб релиз спешл для битпорта  :smileflag:  даже на дискогсе нет этого релиза((..

----------


## TheJove

фигово. ладно, качнем в мп3-320.

----------


## ddeepp

2 Alex Tin

то, что вспомнил:

кубиков, бабич, сеф, тайгерскин, би-войс, кораблев, дрехверк, крис стоун, мурицио, ватер лили, мджус, мэджик би, мешков ...

----------


## Andrew Tin

> 2 Alex Tin
> 
> то, что вспомнил:
> 
> кубиков, бабич, сеф, тайгерскин, би-войс, кораблев, дрехверк, крис стоун, мурицио, ватер лили, мджус, мэджик би, мешков ...


 Я вообще-то Andrew, а не Alex  :smileflag: 

Список ошеломляющий  а кто-то (кроме Забиелы) есть из топ 100?

----------


## ddeepp

2 andrew tin

всё понятно, для тебя важно имя музыканта и его позиция в топе.
извини, наши взгляды расходятся, мне глубоко насрать, на какой позиции в мировом рейтинге находится музыкант, мне важен материал который он играет. и повторюсь, если вася их мухосраска будет играть качественную музыку, то я с удовольствием буду его слушать.

поэтому  считал, считаю и буду считать, что люди, которые формируют свои музыкальные предпочтения исходя из топа и известности диджея, как лошади с шорами на морде - видят только то, что спереди.

а твои насмешки, я считаю, более чем не обосноваными и детскими, как ты можешь судить о музыкантах, которых я назвал, если ты, вероятно, не знаком с их творчеством (ну или отдалено знаком). 

на этом предлагаю закрыть обсуждение ибо дальше доказывать людям, думающим в одной плоскости смысла не вижу.

2 laute.
и тебе привет, какой смысл твоего поста? если ты не знаешь для чего нужен форум, то "вики" и гугл тебе в помощь. а называть себя можешь как угодно, если нравиться "быдло", то пускай так и будет. но только не стоит всех под одну гребенку мести. и ещё одно, покажи пост или предложение, где я назвал кого-то былом. если в том, что я писал, ты узнал себя, то извини - такова реальность.

спасибо за внимание, пис!

----------


## ddeepp

2 andrew tin

хотел узнать, что ты знаешь о таком проекте как мунбим ... слушал, может ставил их треки. просто интересно.

----------


## TheJove

вставлю свои 5 копеек.

неплохой проект, но однообразный до уныния.

----------


## ddeepp

2 TheJove

в корне не согласен.
уметь раскачивать андерграундную тусовку и в тоже время тусовку "более попсового" (не совсем попса, а-ля ибица и остальная аркадия, но все же) прогресив хауса надо уметь.

актуальный материал, чувствуется глубина и магия звуков, заставляя не слушать, а вслушиваться в каждый звучок.

на счет актуальности, треки коллектива играли и вышеупомянутый топ: тиесто, хэл, саша и шарам.

а то, что дедушка Свен (лейбл кокон) кинул на ребят свой глаз ещё раз доказывает, что музыка у мунбин, куда более актуальна и интересна, чем может показаться на первый взгляд.

----------


## Krugger

билеты начали разкупаться ?

----------


## d_night

> билеты начали разкупаться ?


 Гг АКТИВНО)

----------


## Krugger

все я поехал в ДиК =)

----------


## d_night

> все я поехал в ДиК =)

----------


## Andrew Tin

> 2 andrew tin
> 
> всё понятно, для тебя важно имя музыканта и его позиция в топе.
> извини, наши взгляды расходятся, мне глубоко насрать, на какой позиции в мировом рейтинге находится музыкант, мне важен материал который он играет. и повторюсь, если вася их мухосраска будет играть качественную музыку, то я с удовольствием буду его слушать.
> 
> поэтому  считал, считаю и буду считать, что люди, которые формируют свои музыкальные предпочтения исходя из топа и известности диджея, как лошади с шорами на морде - видят только то, что спереди.
> 
> а твои насмешки, я считаю, более чем не обосноваными и детскими, как ты можешь судить о музыкантах, которых я назвал, если ты, вероятно, не знаком с их творчеством (ну или отдалено знаком). 
> 
> на этом предлагаю закрыть обсуждение ибо дальше доказывать людям, думающим в одной плоскости смысла не вижу.


 1. Мои муз. вкусы ты не суди ибо то что я слушаю ты совсем не, а те кто знают могут понять глупость фразы "...имя музыканта и его позиция в топе..."  :smileflag: 

2. Какие насмешки? Мы просто говорили о уровне Тиесто, а не о "...вася их мухосраска..." А ты мне пишешь подобный список людей. 

3. По поводу закрыть тему я уже и ранее предлагал, говоря о том что каждый останется при своём мнении)))

З.Ы. надо быть немного проще)) Хотя как поступать решать только тебе.

----------


## Andrew Tin

> 2 andrew tin
> 
> хотел узнать, что ты знаешь о таком проекте как мунбим ... слушал, может ставил их треки. просто интересно.


 Знаю, слушал. Не играю, потому что не моя стилистики. Имхо, самый лучший электронный проэкт в России. Ихние треки были 6 ИСОСе Тиесто и вообще хороший саппот от лучших дж Европы. 

Любимый трек - Moonbeam ft. Avis Vox - 7 Seconds (Original Mix)
Любимый ремикс - Rachael Starr - To Forever (Moonbeam Remix)

----------


## TheJove

> Имхо, самый лучший электронный проэкт в России.


 бобина покрасивше жжот.

а последний альбом дж фила тоже крайне интересен - смесь классики и транса. что-то вроде транслэйшнс жина вэйна.

----------


## TheJove

Кстати, компания AM.PM планирует распространение какой-то фанатской продукции - футболок, кепок, карточек?

----------


## d_night

Ну конечно же))

----------


## TheJove

Когда, где?

----------


## [email protected]@

> Когда, где?


 рано ещё

----------


## den4ik_love_music

но если сильно хочется, всегда можно заказать здесь http://tiestoshop.com

----------


## Dodo

скажите, а реально еще билеты купить в кассах????

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> скажите, а реально еще билеты купить в кассах????


 издеваетесь?  :smileflag:  конечно реально!… до концерта ещё 4 месяца!

----------


## Tiёsto

Да, смотрю неадекватный пользователь *ddeepp*  здесь объявился, который кроме голобала *не был нигде.* А знаешь ли ты дружок что в прошлом году Киевская публика была настолько хороша, что Тиесто даже об этом отписался в своем блоге в твиттере. А знаешь ли ты, что после Киевского концерта Маэстро вновь изъявил желание приехать в Украину в Харьков. В прошлом году в Киеве Тиесто сказал: *"Kiev, I just want to say that you are the best! And I will play for you all night!"*. Дружок наши фаны уже давно вышли на европейский уровень. А именно такие неадэкваты как ты и разрушают его. Дружок ты говоришь о старых треках - какая глупость, все диджеи на свох лайвах игрют классику, а особенно такой величины ибо старое творчество Тиесто просто волшебное. Его старые работы это шедевры,слушать которые можно бесконечно, классика транса, которая навсегда войдет в историю. KWT полноценное шоу высочайшего уровня и никто из других DJ не далал подобного впрочем как и EOL. *ddeepp* прежде чем писать 
подобного рода глупости на форуме сходи на пару тройку лайвов Тиесто , а потом 
отписывайся и начинай дискуссии с такими людьми как *Andrew Tin*. Сейчас просто пережуй и проглоти все это и не разбрызгивай слюни на каждого пользователя мнение которого не сходится с твоим, а таких здесь большинство, если не все - делай выводы.

----------


## TheJove

> Да, смотрю неадекватный пользователь ddeepp здесь объявился,


 А можно линки на историю болезни поциента?

----------


## Antakarana

Вот что-то понять не могу - а как туда добраться на машине-то?

----------


## JahBuddha

все очень просто там де рынок "яма" поворачивать не на яму а на другую сторону
или дубль гис в помощ

----------


## Galleon

такое пропустить нельзя, Тиесто в Одессе 



хочу такую  :smileflag:

----------


## Tiёsto

Вот собственно логотип для оформления футболки:
Нажмите для увеличения

----------


## Galleon

да футболок тиесто на сайтах занимающихся нанесением лого как грязи... но хочется серьезный рисунок  :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

*БИЛЕТЫ*

----------


## Tiёsto

> да футболок тиесто на сайтах занимающихся нанесением лого как грязи... но хочется серьезный рисунок


 Вместо того чтобы ластой шлепать, именно лишь би что-то сморозить,* возьми и выложи эти самые рисунки* - если их как грязи. А этот самый распространенный, который был нанесен у большинства на прошлых двух концертах.

----------


## Galleon

> Вместо того чтобы ластой шлепать, именно лишь би что-то сморозить,* возьми и выложи эти самые рисунки* - если их как грязи. А этот самый распространенный, который был нанесен у большинства на прошлых двух концертах.


 введите в гугле футболки tiesto и вам выдастся их десятки, которые с легкостью грн. за 100-150 сделает таже ямайка, и то, мне стока обошлась двухсторонняя футболка  :smileflag: ) единственное что мне понравилось, это футболка Tiesto Addicted, которая нанесено светящейся краской. Сзади ещё и ник или имя пациента можно вписать  :smileflag: 

я же хочу футболку he is everywhere, которую фиг кто сделает ((( а за 30 евро плюс доставка жаба давит брать

----------


## Marrakesh

> Да, смотрю неадекватный пользователь *ddeepp*  здесь объявился, который кроме голобала *не был нигде.* А знаешь ли ты дружок что в прошлом году Киевская публика была настолько хороша, что Тиесто даже об этом отписался в своем блоге в твиттере. А знаешь ли ты, что после Киевского концерта Маэстро вновь изъявил желание приехать в Украину в Харьков. В прошлом году в Киеве Тиесто сказал: *"Kiev, I just want to say that you are the best! And I will play for you all night!"*. Дружок наши фаны уже давно вышли на европейский уровень. А именно такие неадэкваты как ты и разрушают его. Дружок ты говоришь о старых треках - какая глупость, все диджеи на свох лайвах игрют классику, а особенно такой величины ибо старое творчество Тиесто просто волшебное. Его старые работы это шедевры,слушать которые можно бесконечно, классика транса, которая навсегда войдет в историю. KWT полноценное шоу высочайшего уровня и никто из других DJ не далал подобного впрочем как и EOL. *ddeepp* прежде чем писать 
> подобного рода глупости на форуме сходи на пару тройку лайвов Тиесто , а потом 
> отписывайся и начинай дискуссии с такими людьми как *Andrew Tin*. Сейчас просто пережуй и проглоти все это и не разбрызгивай слюни на каждого пользователя мнение которого не сходится с твоим, а таких здесь большинство, если не все - делай выводы.


 откуда злости столько?  это ж форум. сколько людей - столько и мнений  :smileflag: 

я был на концерте в Киеве летом, было НЕРЕАЛЬНО просто  надеюсь, что и у нас будет клёво

----------


## Tiёsto

> откуда злости столько?


 Ты путаешь злость с внятным ответом для неадеквата, перечитав все сообщения ты поймешь что данный пользователь навязывает свои неправильные понятия окружающим и поднимает совершенно порожняковые темы, а сам то Тиесто и в глаза не видел. *Marrakesh* перед тем как писать о мнениях перечитывай все сообщения, а я более чем уверен что ты этого не сделал. Хотя если ваши мнения сошлись и ты тоже считаешь старое творчество Тиесто просроченным трансом который уже не следует играть, тогда я пойму зачем ты задал этот вопрос.

----------


## Tiёsto

> я был на концерте в Киеве летом, было НЕРЕАЛЬНО просто  надеюсь, что и у нас будет клёво


 Можно (нужно) и в Киев съездить, один день между концертами, тем более что самое масштабное шоу будет в Киеве.

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> тем более что самое масштабное шоу будет в Киеве.


 давайте не будем распространителями ложной информации!

официального заявления о том, что киевский концерт будет отличатся какой-то масштабностью - нет!  :smileflag:  
саппорт и продолжительность, везде одинаковы(*!*) и судя по тому что пишется в оф. пресс релизе:



> Tiёsto посетит четыре города в течение четырех дней – 24, 25, 26 и 27 июня, в каждом из которых состоится *полномасштабное шоу, идентичное тем, что сейчас покоряют весь мир.*


 всё везде будет одинаково! 
ну и насколько мне известно, будут использоваться 2 пары оборудования! одна на Киев и Одессу, другая на Харьков и Львов! 
это конечно тоже не оф. но очень достоверно!  :smileflag:

----------


## BellaMafia

> Ты путаешь злость с внятным ответом для неадеквата, перечитав все сообщения ты поймешь что данный пользователь навязывает свои неправильные понятия окружающим и поднимает совершенно порожняковые темы, а сам то Тиесто и в глаза не видел. *Marrakesh* перед тем как писать о мнениях перечитывай все сообщения, а я более чем уверен что ты этого не сделал. Хотя если ваши мнения сошлись и ты тоже считаешь старое творчество Тиесто просроченным трансом который уже не следует играть, тогда я пойму зачем ты задал этот вопрос.


 В хорошей музыке не может быть термина *просроченная*  :smileflag: 
Отвечу за *Marrakesh* потому что знаю  у него в машине CD Tiёsto 2004-2006 гг чаще всего слушаемые

----------


## Galleon

> всё везде будет одинаково! 
> ну и насколько мне известно, будут использоваться 2 пары оборудования! одна на Киев и Одессу, другая на Харьков и Львов! 
> это конечно тоже не оф. но очень достоверно!


 вполне логично, 2 команды, одна в дороге, вторая ставит оборудование в городе, а как по другому то?  :smileflag:  или там монтажники спят под тиесто?  :smileflag: ))))

в Киев на Глобал, потом Казан  :smileflag:

----------


## Tiёsto

> давайте не будем распространителями ложной информации!
> официального заявления о том, что киевский концерт будет отличатся какой-то масштабностью - нет!


 И не будет, в прошлом году был я в Киеве где было все и потом в Харькове где уже: отсутствовало лазерное шоу, не было конфетти, играл на 2 чеса меньше чем в Киеве. Столица есть столица  и по масштабу там будет намного больше людей чем в Одессе (имхо)




> В хорошей музыке не может быть термина *просроченная*


 И я о том же, его альбомы:  In My Memory [2002], Just Be [2004],Parade Of The Athletes [2004], Elements Of Life [2007] - это шедевры, а кто-то здесь говорил о людях которые ожидают услышать классику как о неком быдло-контингенте.

----------


## Galleon

да только в Киеве закрытое помещение, сколько оно вмещает? а в Одессе опэнэйр  :smileflag:

----------


## den4ik_love_music

*Tiёsto*,
то, что в Киеве будет совсем другая атмосфера - это я не отрицаю! я лишь говорю, что техническая сторона во всех городах будет одинакова!
а кол. людей, атмосфера, продолжительность игры тиесто - зависит только от нас!!!
так что не факт что в Киеве будет лучше.. все таки опен-эйр с тиесто это будет что-то новенькое, соответственно новые эмоции!  :smileflag: 




> сколько оно вмещает?


 15000 чел

----------


## Tiёsto

> да только в Киеве закрытое помещение, сколько оно вмещает? а в Одессе опэнэйр


 В прошлом году на Тиесто было более 15000 тыс. человек, дело не в площади а в количестве проданных билетов...

----------


## Galleon

> В прошлом году на Тиесто было более 15000 тыс. человек, дело не в площади а в количестве проданных билетов...


 ты че странный? если здание вмещает 10тыщ человек к примеру, а билетов продано 15 тыщ, ты думаешь там прикольно будет находиться?

----------


## Tiёsto

> ты че странный? если здание вмещает 10тыщ человек к примеру, а билетов продано 15 тыщ, ты думаешь там прикольно будет находиться?


 Ты вижу непонятливый, на Одесское шоу не продадут больше билетов чем в Киев.

Вообще поражаюсь, когда вижу что человек у которого 16 000 сообщений(видимо флуд) задает такие вопросы. Зачем лишний раз флудить.

----------


## Galleon

> Ты вижу непонятливый, на Одесское шоу не продадут больше билетов чем в Киев.
> 
> Вообще поражаюсь, когда вижу что человек у которого 16 000 сообщений(видимо флуд) задает такие вопросы. Зачем лишний раз флудить.


 это ты непонятливый, в Одессе теоретически билетов огромное количество, так как место не ограничено, ферштейн??? да и клубиться в закрытом помещении, с толпой в 15к народу, бррррр.....

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> на Одесское шоу не продадут больше билетов чем в Киев.


 кто знает, кто знает

----------


## Galleon

а, да, забыл упомянуть ещё такой факт, что тогда в Киев ехали всо всех регионов, а счас в каждом регионе свой концерт, нафига в Киев переться? а вот где сильнее клубное движение, я браться судить не собираюсь  :smileflag:

----------


## Tiёsto

> это ты непонятливый, в Одессе теоретически билетов огромное количество, так как место не ограничено, ферштейн??? да и клубиться в закрытом помещении, с толпой в 15к народу, бррррр.....


 Объясняю, большинство из всей Украины едет на Киев, причем здесь место неограничено, да и клубится как ты говоришь в МВЦ(самом большом закрытом помещении страны) вполне нормально уже на протяжении многих лет. Такое впечатление что с деревней разговариваю. Один вопрос глупее другого.

----------


## Евгений Тараненко

ребята..... всю точную информацию.... по стоимости и организации open air в Одессе.. с участием Tiesto.... также покупка и заказ билетов.... можно узнать перейти по ниже указанным ссылкам... и по номеру 093-10-20-300.

http://vkontakte.ru/event15656626
http://vkontakte.ru/club3975510

----------


## Евгений Тараненко

Ребята... что вы спорите сколько людей будет??? Я Вам отвечу... что больше... чем в 
Харькове, Львове, Киеве.... уже есть предположения и уверенность... что билетов... в их закрытые помещения не хватит... и всё поедут к нам.... так как у нас не ограниченное кол-во мест, кроме VIP зоны....

----------


## Евгений Тараненко

> Можно (нужно) и в Киев съездить, один день между концертами, тем более что самое масштабное шоу будет в Киеве.


 Шоу... везде будет одинаковое!!!!!! Так как и во всех странах!!! Оно не будет отличатся даже от Нью-Йорка!!! Только саппорт артистами!!!

----------


## Tiёsto

*Евгений Тараненко* спасибо за рекламу, но для этого у нас есть

http://vkontakte.ru/club5053221
и естественно
http://ampm.com.ua/

а билеты здесь уже продают

----------


## Tiёsto

> Шоу... везде будет одинаковое!!!!!! Так как и во всех странах!!! Оно не будет отличатся даже от Нью-Йорка!!! Только саппорт артистами!!!


 Это и первый класс знает, что шоу одно KWT!!! речь идет о другом если ты заметил!!!

----------


## Евгений Тараненко

http://ampm.com.ua/draft/?page_id=149  Хорошо.... пусть будет так.... 


ребята... оф.. информация.... билеты в марте поднимутся в цене... лучше брать... сейчас.... в магазинах Диски та касети... либ у региональных представителей... смотреть ссылку выше!!!!

----------


## Евгений Тараненко

> Эхх жду с нетерпением.. Вот если бы орги. продумали какие-то автобусу которые бы хотя бы отвозили от туда, было бы супер, ибо на таирово проблематично будет добраться (не говорю что нереально). Вот реально парочка автобусов не помешала, пускай хоть до вокзала довезла бы и то было б удобней. Я думаю народ был бы готов даж денег за них дать!! ))


 Нами будет организован.... трансфер туда и обратно... так что не переживайте.... подробная и точная инфа...будет позже...

----------


## Tiёsto

> http://ampm.com.ua/draft/?page_id=149  Хорошо.... пусть будет так...


 А вот так проще, и выбор есть у людей )

----------


## Евгений Тараненко

выше указаны... в ссылках... официальные дистрибьюторы  AM:PM. опасайтесь подделок!!!

----------


## Galleon

в ДиК уже идет разброс цен, в пятницу брали на Пантелеймоновской по 220, а на Ришельевской уже по 250 были  :smileflag:

----------


## Евгений Тараненко

> в ДиК уже идет разброс цен, в пятницу брали на Пантелеймоновской по 220, а на Ришельевской уже по 250 были


 у меня сейчас цена такая:

MAIN 170

FAN  220

VIP  400

ещё пару дней... цена точно не поменяется...

----------


## Galleon

> у меня сейчас цена такая:
> 
> MAIN 170
> 
> FAN  220
> 
> VIP  400
> 
> ещё пару дней... цена точно не поменяется...


 это я написал к тому, что звоните перед тем как идти покупать билеты  :smileflag:  где-то уже новая партия по более высокой цене  :smileflag:

----------


## Евгений Тараненко

> это я написал к тому, что звоните перед тем как идти покупать билеты  где-то уже новая партия по более высокой цене


 А я написал... что бы звонили мне)))))) 0931020300

----------


## Galleon

> А я написал... что бы звонили мне)))))) 0931020300


 а вы за рекламу на форуме платили?

----------


## Евгений Тараненко

ааа.... нет.... пока))))

----------


## d_night

> это я написал к тому, что звоните перед тем как идти покупать билеты  где-то уже новая партия по более высокой цене


 Если верить словам организаторов ... подорожание пока не будет... позже так что если где то билеты дороже это люди просто решили немного наварить )

----------


## Krugger

Что за дурости . Вчера на ришельевской по 170 купил.

----------


## SVS81

мэйн?))

----------


## Galleon

> Что за дурости . Вчера на ришельевской по 170 купил.


 а я про фан зону говорил, так мне по телефону ответили, поэтому и купили на привозе )

----------


## Krugger

мэйн-мэйн

----------


## Евгений Тараненко

билеты пока не дорожают!!!! Но вскоре предвидеться это дело!!! В марте точно. Уверен...потому что являюсь официальным распространителем компании AM:PM!!!

----------


## d_night

> ...потому что являюсь официальным распространителем компании AM:PM!!!


 Та тут таких несколько человек )))

----------


## Tiёsto

*d_night* *официальный распространитель компании AM:PM!!!* и уже проверенный, а остальным типа *Евгений Тараненко*  тут делать нечего, да, да дружок, жду от тебя еще один минус.

----------


## Lil4eg

> в ДиК уже идет разброс цен, в пятницу брали на Пантелеймоновской по 220, а на Ришельевской уже по 250 были


 Тебя надурили =) Сегодня брал на Ришельевской фан за 220!

----------


## d_night

> *d_night* *официальный распространитель компании AM:PM!!!* и уже проверенный...


 Приятно черт побери  :smileflag:

----------


## Евгений Тараненко

Уууу...... ребята агрессивные Вы..... если Вы оф распространители....  и ты "типа" Tiёsto))))  Сотрудничать... и работать надо.... а Вы....

----------


## Tiёsto

*Евгений Тараненко* агрессия это когда ставят минус и пишут всякую ерунду в отзыве как ты уже сделал, сам не люблю агрессивных людей. Тебе ранее сказали тут уже билеты продают, уже есть *официальный распространитель компании AM:PM - d_night*, а ты на репутацию переключился сразу, а теперь уже и мой ник "Tiёsto" тебе мешает. Спокойствие мой друг, только спокойствие: «Злость выпускает гормоны которые временно ослабляют уровень интеллекта».

----------


## SVS81

Ухх, жесть))) уже начинает напоминать толчок)) ну что ж дальше больше)) "Эх народ налетай не скупись - покупай живопись!")))

----------


## d_night

> Ухх, жесть))) уже начинает напоминать толчок)) ну что ж дальше больше)) "Эх народ налетай не скупись - покупай живопись!")))


 Та тут дело не в продаже билетов ... одной идеей движимы и чем больше билетов продано в Одессе тем лучше для самой же Одессы сезон наплыв гостей и т.д. не забывайте мы курортный город!!! А то что Евгений там где то задел выше отписавшегося человека ... и судя по реакции ответчика задел тупо не по делу ... это факт ... и вообще что то в этой теме много конфликтных ситуаций  ... чувствуется мне что выступление  Маэстро будет поводом для свидения счетов ))) Пацаны не гоните не надо онли позитиффф ))) 

*Tiёsto сенкс за активную рекламу с меня пиво )*

----------


## JahBuddha

Ну так! даже тут найдутся не довольные, если что то не нравится пишите в лс, зачем тему мусорить? Не нравится Тиесто или его творчество и т.д тогда пройдите мимо темы тут все равно в бОльшинстве единомышленники
Всем плюр

----------


## Tiёsto

> Не нравится Тиесто или его творчество и т.д тогда пройдите мимо темы тут все равно в бОльшинстве единомышленники
> Всем плюр


 Вот это правильно, а приезд Тиесто - это будет величайшее событие в истории Одессы, Маэстро как всегда - впереди планеты всей  :smileflag:

----------


## JahBuddha

> то будет величайшее событие в истории Одессы


 это ты перегнул

----------


## Tiёsto

> это ты перегнул


 Вовсе нет, звезда такой величины в Одессе - это действительно величайшее событие, но только не для фанатов Димы Билана  :smileflag:

----------


## TheJove

> Тебе ранее сказали тут уже билеты продают, уже есть официальный распространитель компании AM:PM - d_night,


 И что это значит? Что место уже "застоблено"? Смахивает на бред.



> это ты перегнул


 Напомните-ка мне кто к нам приезжал из звезд первой величины за последние лет пять. Кто-то уровня Мадонны, MJ, Мерайи Кэри, Д. Гуэтты, Металлики, Раммов и т.д.

----------


## Tiёsto

> И что это значит? Что место уже "застоблено"? Смахивает на бред.


 Не бред, а ваше негативное восприятие, pozitiff only  :smileflag: 




> Напомните-ка мне кто к нам приезжал из звезд первой величины за последние лет пять. Кто-то уровня Мадонны, MJ, Мерайи Кэри, Д. Гуэтты, Металлики, Раммов и т.д.


 Именно так, звезда мирового уровня да еще и open air

----------


## Galleon

> Тебя надурили =) Сегодня брал на Ришельевской фан за 220!


 а мне то что, я же их по 220 взял, только на привозе  :smileflag: )))) а ведь ехали то к ним  :smileflag:

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> И что это значит? Что место уже "застоблено"? Смахивает на бред.
> 
> Напомните-ка мне кто к нам приезжал из звезд первой величины за последние лет пять. Кто-то уровня Мадонны, MJ, Мерайи Кэри, Д. Гуэтты, Металлики, Раммов и т.д.


 Гуэтта был  :smileflag:

----------


## Tiёsto

> Гуэтта был


 Та да, Тиесто и Гуэтта - небо и земля, да и где он был Ibiza)) - масштабы также несравнимы, на аэродроме помоему еще никто не был  :smileflag:

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

не нужно путать стоимость билетов на Тиесто в Одессе и Киеве.

В ДтаК продаются билеты и на Одесское и Киевское шоу. стоимость билетов в Киев составляет:
меин - 200
фан - 250
вип - 450

на шоу в Одессе:
меин - 190
фан - 220
вип - 400

----------


## Galleon

> не нужно путать стоимость билетов на Тиесто в Одессе и Киеве.
> 
> В ДтаК продаются билеты и на Одесское и Киевское шоу. стоимость билетов в Киев составляет:
> меин - 200
> фан - 250
> вип - 450
> 
> на шоу в Одессе:
> меин - 190
> ...


 а кто путает, позвонили и спросили, по чем билеты на тиесто, фан зона, сказали 250, кто им доктор если они Киевские цены называют?  да не переживайте, купили в других ДтК, просто ситуация смешная  :smileflag:

----------


## JahBuddha

> Напомните-ка мне кто к нам приезжал из звезд первой величины за последние лет пять. Кто-то уровня Мадонны, MJ, Мерайи Кэри, Д. Гуэтты, Металлики, Раммов и т.д.


 был например ATB скажешь не дотягивает до тиесты? 
но вообще я не об этом
а о том что это не самое величайшее событие для Одессы ИМХО
а только для фанов тиесты

----------


## TheJove

Я люблю АТБ - но он по всем селам и закоулкам бегает, да и не тот это уровень.

Гуэтта - да, согласен. Тот же уровень, только стиль другой.

----------


## JahBuddha

я не буду спорить
но когда я услышал атб то о тиесто никто и не знал 
так что об уровне......... промолчу

----------


## Tiёsto

> но когда я услышал атб то о тиесто никто и не знал


 И что с этого? я киркорова тоже раньше услишал чем atb и Tiesto




> так что об уровне......... промолчу


 И правильно сделаешь - глупо сравнивать коммерческий проэкт atb с мировой легендой транс сцены, да и альбомы мягко говоря не айс у ATB.




> был например ATB скажешь не дотягивает до тиесты?


 Увы нет, по всем параметрам.

----------


## JahBuddha

> И что с этого? я киркорова тоже раньше услишал чем atb и Tiesto


 Супер сравнение ты бы еще про Утесова вспомнил



> И правильно сделаешь - глупо сравнивать коммерческий проэкт atb с мировой легендой транс сцены, да и альбомы мягко говоря не айс у ATB.


 Аааа ну да тиесто не коммерческий,а "идейный" бесплатно все делает. Понимаешь что ты говоришь??? Это же бред полный весь евро транс коммерческий, просто пипец какая глупость



> Увы нет, по всем параметрам.


 ты фанатик и объективностью тут не пахнет совсем! я ж не говорю что он (АТБ) лучше, но и не хуже это точно
это все равно что я буду говорить что твоя мама плохая ты всегда будешь говорить мне обратное. только тут речь не о мамах

----------


## Tiёsto

> Супер сравнение ты бы еще про Утесова вспомнил


 Так зачем рассказывать что и когда услышали, сам видишь -это не важно




> Аааа ну да тиесто не коммерческий,а "идейный" бесплатно все делает. Понимаешь что ты говоришь??? Это же бред полный весь евро транс коммерческий, просто пипец какая глупость


 Дружок именно коммерческий, атв стал популярен благодаря коммерческой, популярной музыке - достаточно вспомнить школьную песенку Till I Come)) жаль что ты профан в таких вещах 




> ты фанатик и объективностью тут не пахнет совсем! я ж не говорю что он (АТБ) лучше, но и не хуже это точно
> это все равно что я буду говорить что твоя мама плохая ты всегда будешь говорить мне обратное. только тут речь не о мамах


 Делаешь поспешные выводы, думай что пишешь. Очевидно что атб никогда не будут дотягивать до уровня Тиесто, никогда, и я не фанатик *заметь*.Тут виден результат проделанной работы за долгие годы, величайшие мировые туры, рейтинги, творчество в целом, тиесто собирает намного больше аудитории чем другие DJ, это тебе ни о чем не говорит.

----------


## JahBuddha

> Так зачем рассказывать что и когда услышали, сам видишь -это не важно


 Если ты посмотришь внимательно то это было сказано в ответ на величайшее событие Одессы! будь внимательнее



> Дружок именно коммерческий, атв стал популярен благодаря коммерческой, популярной музыке - достаточно вспомнить школьную песенку Till I Come)) жаль что ты профан в таких вещах


 Я тебе не дружок, для начала  имей чувство такта
Тиесто не менее  коммерческий чем АТБ, а ты помнишь его микс Addagio For Strings? жаль что ты  вешаешь на меня ярлык профана когда сам являешься профаном :smileflag: 



> Делаешь поспешные выводы, думай что пишешь. Очевидно что *атб никогда не будут дотягивать до уровня Тиесто*, никогда,* и я не фанатик* заметь.Тут виден результат проделанной работы за долгие годы, величайшие мировые туры, рейтинги, творчество в целом, тиесто собирает намного больше аудитории чем другие DJ, это тебе ни о чем не говорит.


 Это как раз и говорит о том что он коммерческий более всех остальных Тиесто это бренд!
Атб может и не будет но от этого он хуже не стал, Ты не фанатик?! БУГАГА посмотри на свой ник и аватарку, если не поможет то просто посмотри на эти сопли о величайшем гуру транс сцены Тесто! Да я не против он хорош палюбому я сам люблю его творчество/ а что касается тебя ты даже не удосужился посмотреть о чем я писал с самого начала услышал звон да не знаешь где он. Пис бро.

----------


## Tiёsto

> Если ты посмотришь внимательно то это было сказано в ответ на величайшее событие Одессы! будь внимательнее


 Я то как раз более чем внимательный, рад что ты увидел свою ошибку.




> Я тебе не дружок, для начала имей чувство такта
> Тиесто не менее коммерческий чем АТБ, а ты помнишь его микс Addagio For Strings? жаль что ты вешаешь на меня ярлык профана когда сам являешься профаном


 Именно уважаемый, я тебе не фанатик, выражениями типа "пипец" общайся с коллегами на привозе. Adagio For Strings я не просто помню, а неоднократно прослушиваю все ремиксы, ферри костерна, тиесто и оригинал недавно изволил послушать, и атб заметь сделал худший ремикс на Adagio For Strings




> Это как раз и говорит о том что он коммерческий более всех остальных Тиесто это бренд!
> Атб может и не будет но от этого он хуже не стал, Ты не фанатик?! БУГАГА посмотри на свой ник и аватарку, если не поможет то просто посмотри на эти сопли о величайшем гуру транс сцены Тесто! Да я не против он хорош палюбому я сам люблю его творчество/ а что касается тебя ты даже не удосужился посмотреть о чем я писал с самого начала услышал звон да не знаешь где он. Пис бро.


 Научись нормально общаться на форуме, ето тебе не сборище быдломанов. О каких соплях ты говоришь, ты не уважаешь ни себя не окружающих, видишь только то что хочешь видеть. Хочешь доказать что атб лучший, несмотря на все факты которые протеворечат этому, если же ты так фанатеешь от атб то добро пожаловать на http://www.atb-music.ru/ - там и пропагандируй своего кумира. Здесь идет обсуждение именно шоу Тиесто *и твой флуд с бесполезными наскоками просто не интересен.*

----------


## Stanton

Аэродром Гидропорт это конечно хорошо, но вот если дождь пойдет тогда будет весело...

----------


## JahBuddha

> Хочешь доказать что атб лучший, несмотря на все факты которые протеворечат этому,


 последний вопрос-ты идиот?

----------


## Tiёsto

*JahBuddha* доктор тебе судья, лечись, думай и потом пиши.

----------


## JahBuddha

на этом и порешим

----------


## Tiёsto

*JahBuddha* Нечего с тобой решать, только доктор тебе поможет, раз ты до такого опустился.

----------


## Евгений Тараненко

Tiёsto, таких как ты... админы... называют "троллями"

----------


## Stanton

JahBuddha Евгений Тараненко если вам не нравится тайс так не заходите в тему и не гоните, вон atb тоже в киеве концерт дают так езжайте))

----------


## JahBuddha

вы что укуренные или пьяные?
как с вами говорить? вы читаете один пост и судить по последнему посту о теме разговора. узколобость проявляется или что я не могу понять
Stanton ты пёрнул мозгом

----------


## Stanton

Не ребят, не хорошо людей обзывать  вы от этого лучше не станете.

----------


## Tiёsto

Up 

+5)) хотя им это бесполезно объяснять

----------


## Marrakesh

что-то мне подсказывает что тема себя исчерпала.
концерт анонсирован и точка. и на том спасибо. 

зачем эти дуэли из рогаток, не пойму? ведь сколько людей - столько и мнений. 
цирк бесплатный.


от темы отписываюсь. good night&good luck.

----------


## flawer

Уррррррра!!!!!!!!
Я купила 2 VIP билета!!!!!
Давно хотели, с мужем, оторваться!!!
Всем удачи и до встречи на концерте!

----------


## HP Baxxter

Уважаемые , подскажите а по чем нынче билеты? Цена не поменялась?

----------


## d_night

> Цена не поменялась?


 Нет пока не поменялась но ближайшее время поменяется это уже 100% )

----------


## ZAK_DCH

В театральных кассах продают такие вот билеты....
они действительны?
Просто тут на форуме маячит пластиковая карточка......

----------


## d_night

Оу аэмчики кассы *"поставили"* ))) Красавцы...  респект!!!!

----------


## Mephisto

> И что это значит? Что место уже "застоблено"? Смахивает на бред.
> 
> Напомните-ка мне кто к нам приезжал из звезд первой величины за последние лет пять. Кто-то уровня Мадонны, MJ, Мерайи Кэри, Д. Гуэтты, Металлики, Раммов и т.д.


 По-моему Deep Purple, UDO и Nazareth повыше статусом чем Металлика и Раммштайн. Но 2-х последних не имеет смысла везти в Одессу при наличие Киева, тем более не летом. Вот если туром как Apocalyptica, тогда да. 

Гуетта кстати был, да и ATB чем плох? (если как щаз модно по ласт.фм-у сверять - то они на 1 уровне, а личные предпочтения для очень многих отнюдь не в сторону Тиесто, а всякие топы модных журналов - вообще не показатель) 

Ну и для меня к примеру больше событие это приезд Panacea, End.User и Igorr чем хаусы/трансы ваши, хоть они и не собирают столько людей.

----------


## d_night

Народ ... скидка на билеты действительная только 16 марта 5%

----------


## Эппл

> Народ ... скидка на билеты действительная только 16 марта 5%


 во всех магазинах Диски и кассеты?

----------


## d_night

Во всех моих телефонах)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## d_night

Опа билеты в Дисках вроде заканчиваются сегодня люди звонили говорили что заходили на Таирово спрашивали им сказали что только на Киевское выступление остались! )

Так что если  вы еще думаете .. гг думайте быстрее )

----------


## Wind Soul

> Опа билеты в Дисках вроде заканчиваются сегодня люди звонили говорили что заходили на Таирово спрашивали им сказали что только на Киевское выступление остались! )
> 
> Так что если  вы еще думаете .. гг думайте быстрее )


 эт точно...

----------


## Silverio

специально для фанатов Тиесто:
http://vkontakte.ru/topic-3975510_22273019 - читаем, дополняем идеями, участвуем (=

----------


## den4ik_love_music

что-то темка притихла.. 
по поводу 8-го ИСОСа - миксовать его всетаки будет не Тиесто, а кто-то другой из Блэк Хола((

----------


## -Vatrushka-

Ура! купили билеты! Говорят концерт будет Бомба!Билеты быстро раскупают так что люди информированы...

----------


## Elstan

Ааа класс!! Black Sea Dream, Забиела, Хантеманн и теперь Тиесто! Завтра бегу покупать билеты) Кстати, кто-то писал, что с 1 марта подорожание фанзоны с 220 до 250 - так в ДтК возде Золотого Люка они пока что за 220 продают)
Интересно, когда огласят официально лайн ап...

----------


## Pret-a-porte

вроде как с 1 апреля)

----------


## Krugger

ага, представляюю...
dj groove
dj vengerov
dj tiesto

----------


## mozaika однояйко

Не добиратся реально туда как то влом......
Но ради такого я думаю более чем стоит.

----------


## from_hell

> Не добиратся реально туда как то влом......
> Но ради такого я думаю более чем стоит.


 а ты был на подобных мероприятиях? ну может на казике или на глобале?? ты думаешь их проводят в черте города?  
так же само, тока добираться еще хоботнее, так как до место локации надо доехать из одессы))

и ничего страшного, проводятся с каждым годом все с большим размахом))

----------


## from_hell

и кто про лайн ап что знает?

меня хедлайнер мало интересует)))

----------


## den4ik_love_music

написано же в заглавном сообщении:



> *Саппорт:*
> Virtual Vault
> Zoo Brazil
> … TBA


 хотя врядли тебе эти имена что-то скажут..

----------


## TheJove

Виртуал ваулт - хорош. последний ин транс ви траст им замиксованный зачотный.

остальных не знаю.

----------


## den4ik_love_music

*TheJove*
*TBA* - это аббревиатура от «to be announced»! Означает - «будет объявлено позднее»  :smileflag:

----------


## _PORT_

отличная новость!!! 4 концерта Легендарного Тиесто в Украине!

Думаю Одесса самый интересный вариант! Лето,Тиесто и МОРЕ!!!! что может быть лучше?!

а лайн-ап хоть и не слишком известный,но все равно зачётный!

чего только Zoo Brazil стоит!!!

----------


## from_hell

> написано же в заглавном сообщении:
> 
> хотя врядли тебе эти имена что-то скажут..


 мне говорят, и проних уже писалось ранее, я имел в виду может еще ктото будет?

----------


## Mr.Plague

Прочел темку и решил послушать калейдоскоп, скачал как и рекомендовали расширенную версию, сижу слушаю, вполне достойно, чего альбом все поносят?

----------


## Galleon

> Прочел темку и решил послушать калейдоскоп, скачал как и рекомендовали расширенную версию, сижу слушаю, вполне достойно, чего альбом все поносят?


 патамуша не Adagio for Strings  :smileflag: ))))) сам не знаю  :smileflag:

----------


## SVS81

2 D_NIGHT: насчёт афтепати инфа не появилась?)) ждать уже нет сил)) и по поводу транспорта ещё, если есть какая-то конкретика отпиши плизз. Заранее благодарен)

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> и по поводу транспорта ещё, если есть какая-то конкретика отпиши плизз. Заранее благодарен)


 ampm.com.ua
*Как добраться*

От ж/д вокзала – Гидропорт: Гидробус

Гидробус – специальный автобусный маршрут, который будет курсировать между Центральным ж/д вокзалом и место проведения мероприятия.

График курсирования и стоимость проезда будет объявлена в ближайшее время.

----------


## SVS81

май мени сэнкс)) это здорово! по афтерпати, так понимаю, ещё рановато?

----------


## mozaika однояйко

да афтапати еще рано мутить имхо

а про автобусы ет хорошооооо)

----------


## KOHCTAHTNH

Всем привет. Первое моё сообщение тут. Вообще, я из Бендер (Тирасполь, ПМР, молдова). Вот хотим попасть к вам на шоу. В том году был на опен эйре в Кишинёве. Супер было, хочется репит. Вот единственное, что так это транспорт. Надо бы как то попасть до центра, хотя бы. Ща прочту всю ветку, на счёт данного вопрооса. А пока толко надежда на авось и ХЗ.

----------


## Pret-a-porte

Наконец-то купили 2 фан карточки
Уже жду не дождусь!!!))))

----------


## KOHCTAHTNH

А нет случайно схемы зон?

----------


## LLlyPuK.ua

Купил месяц назад билеты, ждем. Хорошо что у друга дача рядом, проблем с транспортом не будет.

----------


## mozaika однояйко

Не знаю вот в какую зону покупать билеты. 
И идти тем более не с кем. Олному не очень на такое мероприятие(

----------


## LLlyPuK.ua

> Не знаю вот в какую зону покупать билеты. 
> И идти тем более не с кем. Олному не очень на такое мероприятие(


 Я купил 2 билета, думаю найду с кем пойти))

----------


## KOHCTAHTNH

Купил 2 билета, хай-течные такие. Иду с девушкой. Жду этот мега фест, но пока не известно как добраться до центра хотябы.

----------


## brm

25 -это пятница,а по времени когда начинается ? С дня или уже с вечера?

----------


## Pret-a-porte

с 22.00

----------


## brm

> с 22.00


 спасибо

----------


## Stanton

> Не знаю вот в какую зону покупать билеты. 
> И идти тем более не с кем. Олному не очень на такое мероприятие(


 Бери фан, только фан, а компания на такое шоу всегда найдется

----------


## Montana

Поеду обязательно! Где можно приобрести билеты? И самое главное, чем отличаются 3 зоны?

----------


## d_night

*Main Zone (общая зона)*

Основная и самая большая зона фестиваля, с наиболее демократичной ценой билета. Предоставляет доступ к общим барам, гардеробу и WC.

*Fan Zone (фан зона)*

Специализированная огражденная зона перед сценой. Предназначена для фанатов, которые хотят находиться как можно ближе к артисту во время выступления. В Fan Zone расположены отдельные бары, посетители также имеют доступ в Main Zone, пользуются общим гардеробом и WC.

*VIP Zone (вип зона)*

Посетители VIP Zone также имеют доступ в Fan Zone и Main Zone.Зона повышенного комфорта для наиболее требовательных посетителей. Преимущества VIP билета:

Отдельный от остальных зон вход
Отдельный гардероб и WC
Доступ в VIP-зону, расположенную на подиуме
Расширенный ассортимент алкогольных напитков и коктейлей на баре
Посетители VIP Zone также имеют доступ в Fan Zone и Main Zone
Обратите внимание! Билет любой категории дает право одноразового входа на мероприятие. Покидая территорию мероприятия, вы не сможете вернуться, используя тот же билет. Для повторного входа необходимо приобрести новый билет.

----------


## d_night

Ниже приведен список мест продажи билетов в Одессе, в которых вы можете приобрести билеты на наши события.
Пожалуйста, обратите внимание, в каждом месте продажи на наличие билетов на разные события, а также категории билетов, которые доступны в продаже
Сеть магазинов «Диски та Касеты» www.dtak.ua

25/06/10 Одесса / Аэродром Гидропорт Tiёsto Kaleidoscope World Tour
27/06/10 Киев / МВЦ Tiёsto Kaleidoscope World Tour

Сеть касс «Ticketstream» www.ts1.com.ua

24/06/10 Харьков / Радмир Экспо Tiёsto Kaleidoscope World Tour
25/06/10 Одесса / Аэродром Гидропорт Tiёsto Kaleidoscope World Tour
27/06/10 Киев / МВЦ Tiёsto Kaleidoscope World Tour

*Дмитрий / +38 093 774 43 02* 

25/06/10 Одесса / Аэродром Гидропорт Tiёsto Kaleidoscope World Tour
27/06/10 Киев / МВЦ Tiёsto Kaleidoscope World Tour

Евгений / +38 093 102 03 00

25/06/10 Одесса / Аэродром Гидропорт Tiёsto Kaleidoscope World Tour

Сергей / +38 063 079 94 17

25/06/10 Одесса / Аэродром Гидропорт Tiёsto Kaleidoscope World Tour

----------


## d_night

*СТОИМОСТЬ БИЛЕТОВ:*

В офисе AM:PM Events, в кассах и у региональных представителей

Main Zone 170 грн.

Fan Zone 220 грн.

VIP Zone 450 грн;

----------


## brm

Сильно ли Main Zone хуже fan zon

кто-то брал уже?(бывал)

----------


## CLouD C.

так ребята,работаю кассиром в ДискиТакассети

билетов осталось
фан(220)грн - 1 шт
маин(170) - 73 штуки
вип - 0

торопитесь

----------


## mozaika однояйко

от блин
в майн что ли прийдется идти.

----------


## Silverio

ну один из ДтК не показатель, есть еще много мест где можно купить билеты ((=

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

ну один из ДтК не показатель, есть еще много мест где можно купить билеты ((=


Например?

----------


## d_night

Народ вы меня поражаете своей невнимательностью ... кошмар ну неужели в Одессе все такие ленивые и не могут пару сообщений вверх по ветке прочитать ... гг реально шокирован )))

----------


## TheJove

Некоторые допрыгаются, что за неделю до события будут покупать билеты у барыг и потом жаловаться на форумах на тяжкую жизнь

что за дурная натура у наших людей.

----------


## Stanton

> Некоторые допрыгаются, что будут за неделю до события будут покупать билеты у барыг и потом жаловаться на форумах на тяжкую жизнь
> 
> что за дурная натура у наших людей.


 Тему говоришь , все нормальные люди давно купили билеты, остальные потом будут по двойной цене искать и хрен найдут

----------


## Stanton

> ну один из ДтК не показатель, есть еще много мест где можно купить билеты ((=
> 
> 
> Например?


 А региональные представители зачем?

----------


## HP Baxxter

Да!Что за народ линивый нынче пошел?)))))

----------


## Silverio

не считая региональных представителей еще есть другие магазины сети ДтК, а так же Театральные Кассы (=

з.ы.: просто было такое, что я обошел два магазина ДтК в центре и не было билетов, а знакомая нашла билеты на Таирова ((=

----------


## Eugen_p81

чё тут искать? вот они где например www.ts1.com.ua

----------


## rosst

> Купил 2 билета, хай-течные такие. Иду с девушкой. Жду этот мега фест, но пока не известно как добраться до центра хотябы.


 так как вы в Одессу как будете ехать? Скорее всего через ЖД, а от ЖД как раз центр начинается. И как раз от ЖД будут ходить маршрутки в гидропорт как я понял.
Здесь можете скачать электронную карту http://odessa.2gis.ru/ Одессы и посмотреть, также на google неплохая карта Одессы.

зы. не думал что у нас такой народ... человек просить помочь (при чем по сути советом), а столько человек отвечало в теме и всем до одного места.  Нехорошо товарищи, некрасиво.

----------


## GSTAR.RAW

продам 1 VIP 
8063 53 14 555

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> человек просить помочь (при чем по сути советом), а столько человек отвечало в теме и всем до одного места.  Нехорошо товарищи, некрасиво.


 где ты там просьбу увидел?

----------


## rosst

2* den4ik_love_music*



> Всем привет. Первое моё сообщение тут.  Вообще, я из Бендер (Тирасполь, ПМР, молдова). Вот хотим попасть к вам  на шоу. В том году был на опен эйре в Кишинёве. Супер было, хочется  репит. Вот единственное, что так это транспорт. Надо бы как то попасть  до центра, хотя бы. Ща прочту всю ветку, на счёт данного вопрооса. А  пока толко надежда на авось и ХЗ.


 


> Купил 2 билета, хай-течные такие. Иду с  девушкой. Жду этот мега фест, но пока не известно как добраться до  центра хотябы.


 не ну я конеш все понимаю )) многие конечно пишут из принципа "чукча - писатель, чукча - не читатель", но некоторые могут и пытаться узнать какую то инфу.  Правда конечно немного смутно понятно какую, но - это уже другой вопрос.

----------


## galochka

думаю будут автобусы,не бесплатные конечно...это ж денег срубят,и не малых,все как говорится для народа...

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

автобусы будут ориентировочно по 10-15 грн. мы могли бы сделать бесплатные автобусы, но соответственно стоимость билетов была бы больше.

у вас есть выбор поехать на такси за 60-80 грн, на автобусе за 10-15 или на маршрутке за 4 грн.

----------


## ТА "Лондонская"

> автобусы будут ориентировочно по 10-15 грн. мы могли бы сделать бесплатные автобусы, но соответственно стоимость билетов была бы больше.
> 
> у вас есть выбор поехать на такси за 60-80 грн, на автобусе за 10-15 или на маршрутке за 4 грн.


 не могли бы вы уточнить откуда будет автобус отправляться на концерт?

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

предварительно автобусы будут отправляться от ж/д вокзала. возможно место отправления измениться. все новости относительно ивента http://www.ampm.com.ua

*КАРТА*

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> все новости относительно ивента http://www.ampm.com.ua


 не работает он чето вроде!((

----------


## CLouD C.

такс нам в центральный Дтак завезли новую партию билетов фан зоны
разбирайте)

----------


## Pret-a-porte

> такс нам в центральный Дтак завезли новую партию билетов фан зоны
> разбирайте)


 ещё не подорожали?

----------


## CLouD C.

не

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

подорожание после майских праздников!!!

----------


## Lavio

А есть у кого-то на продажу билеты в ВИП зону?

----------


## d_night

> А есть у кого-то на продажу билеты в ВИП зону?


 093 77 44 302 Дмитрий

----------


## Silverio

а какая разница - стоять в вип зоне или стоять в какой то другой зоне? ((=

----------


## Олька-Бараболька

есть еще билеты в фан-зону?

----------


## rosst

> а какая разница - стоять в вип зоне или стоять в какой то другой зоне? ((=


 очень даже есть. Не скажу что стоит брать вип, но фан обычно гораздо ближе к сцене и там лучше видно.

----------


## Silverio

> очень даже есть. Не скажу что стоит брать вип, но фан обычно гораздо ближе к сцене и там лучше видно.


 Я, в принципе, об этом же. Зачем платить больше, если все равно стоять =)

Чтобы сидеть в Вип-зоне нужно дополнительно оплатить столик.

----------


## from_hell

просветите...билетов ограниченное кол-во? в день проведения можно будет купить? а то я хз, буду ли в одессе к этому времени, чтоб не покупать зря

----------


## CLouD C.

та будут билеты

----------


## from_hell

заебок, а то пишут что что осталось по паре штук на руках у продавцов

----------


## den4ik_love_music

та ещё даже не подняли цены в фан до 250грн.. а это значит, что билетов ещё хватает! 
Во Львове и Киеве уже подняли..  :smileflag:

----------


## Krugger

Как решен вопрос с автобусами до сейшена?

----------


## Silverio

25/06/10 Одесса / Аэродром Гидропорт Tiёsto Kaleidoscope World Tour
В офисе AM:PM Events, в кассах и у региональных представителей

Main Zone 170 грн.

Fan Zone 240 грн.

VIP Zone 450 грн;


цены с официального сайта

----------


## laute

Странно, что рекламы совсем нет.

----------


## sema-sv

продам два билета VIP-zone по 500 гривен.
продаю потому что не смогу пойти.
0979249110 Вадик

----------


## SVS81

> продам два билета VIP-zone по 500 гривен.
> продаю потому что не смогу пойти.
> 0979249110 Вадик


 так давай уже по 600!!! Чего мелочиться, все-равно не сможешь пойти)))

----------


## CLouD C.

в сеть ДТаК поступила новая партия фан билетов (уже по 240 грн)

----------


## den4ik_love_music

*Tiёsto Show Room в Одессе* 

Адрес: пер.Семафорный,4
ТЦ Среднефонтанский, 1 этаж, главный вход
Время работы с 10:00 до 22:00
В наличии:
Билеты Main Zone, Fan Zone, VIP Zone
Диски: Kaleidoscope, In Search of Sunrise 6, In Search of Sunrise 7, Elements of Life, Elements of Life Remixed, Elements of Life DVD
Футболки - мужские, женские - в наличии

----------


## Pret-a-porte

> *Tiёsto Show Room в Одессе* 
> 
> Адрес: пер.Семафорный,4
> ТЦ Среднефонтанский, 1 этаж, главный вход
> Время работы с 10:00 до 22:00
> В наличии:
> Билеты Main Zone, Fan Zone, VIP Zone
> Диски: Kaleidoscope, In Search of Sunrise 6, In Search of Sunrise 7, Elements of Life, Elements of Life Remixed, Elements of Life DVD
> Футболки - мужские, женские - в наличии


 а какая ценновая политика на футболки?
и будет ли какой-то дресс-код?

----------


## Silverio

дресс-кода не будет, а футболки вроде по 175грн

----------


## Pret-a-porte

спасибо)

----------


## TheJove

> Футболки - мужские, женские - в наличии


 сувениры? брелки? какие-то еще мелочи?

----------


## HP Baxxter

.................фотку бы футболки ...........!)))

----------


## alinawoman

> .................фотку бы футболки ...........!)))


 фотка - это одно) лучше почувствовать качество 
прогуляйтесь на Среднефонтанскую, пощупайте футболку в реале!

----------


## Silverio

вот пара футболок

----------


## TheJove

не. це фуфло для малолеток.

что-то более стильное и менее пошловатое есть? надо к вам подойти.

----------


## HP Baxxter

Я так понемаю что это произведение Одесской ризо-графики. Не могу не согласится с   TheJove - лажа полная!

----------


## HP Baxxter

Но все равно зха фотку - СПАСИБОЧКИ!

----------


## rosst

Кстати, я б не сказал что футболки с офф магазина намного круче 
http://www.shoptiesto.com/ROW/merchandise/mens.html

зы. точнее походу это они и есть, просто белый бекграунд не смотрится ваще никак.
http://www.shoptiesto.com/ROW/merchandise/women-s-white-tee-with-sunglasses-design.html

----------


## DISIK

http://www.shoptiesto.com/ROW/merchandise/mens/men-s-charcoal-grey-tee-with-neon-skull-on-front.html эта ниче так

----------


## Silverio

я не продавец этих футболок, просто выкладываю информацию которую знаю =)
на самом деле за такие деньги могли бы поинтересней сделать футболки (=

----------


## Павеел

почем билеты, уважаемые просветите и где купить адресс скажите плз)

----------


## Silverio

Цены в ДтК:

Main Zone 170 грн.

Fan Zone 240 грн.

VIP Zone 450 грн;

адреса:

ул. Академика Филатова, 25

ул. Ришельевская, 9а

ул. Пантелеймоновская, 23

проспект Академика Глушко, 11ж

А так же у региональных представителей:

Дмитрий / +38 093 774 43 02

Евгений / +38 093 102 03 00

Сергей / +38 063 079 94 17


вроде так =)

----------


## CLouD C.

неправда
у нас только main остались))) (Ришельевская 9а)

----------


## SLAMishe

короче, в фанзоне будет биток...

----------


## alinawoman

а бывает по-другому?

----------


## rosst

> а бывает по-другому?


 бывает )) Но места там много - поле же ж, та и никто не мешает из фан зоны перебраться в более свободный майн... 

Главное чтобы секьюрити была нормальная и не было "лазунов".. а то как то на Ван Дайке столько народа залезло, что было жестко..

----------


## SLAMishe

ну да, я именно по-этому брал Фан, что бы перебраться в Мэйн...)

----------


## rosst

> ну да, я именно по-этому брал Фан, что бы перебраться в Мэйн...)


 ну дык так все делают ))) некоторые даже вип берут для этого ))
сколько раз я ездил по всяким мероприятиям, один раз я так попал, что было в фане реально тесно и то из-за охраны которая допустила, что пол майна оказалась в фане.

----------


## alinawoman

> ну дык так все делают ))) некоторые даже вип берут для этого ))
> сколько раз я ездил по всяким мероприятиям, один раз я так попал, что было в фане реально тесно и то из-за охраны которая допустила, что пол майна оказалась в фане.


 надеюсь, что так не будет) 
в прошлом году в Киеве было все отлично! да и в Харькове вроде по рассказам было неплохо)
организаторы те же - так что все будет

----------


## mirik

Скажите, а если на своей машине приехать, потом реально выехать? просто на таких МАССОВЫХ шоу ещё не был=( Хочу попасть, но не хочу на автике ехать, и на машине тыркаться тоже(люблю комфорт=)))...
И ещё? Это правда, что с фотоаппаратом нельзя?
Просветите, меня темного, плиз.....

----------


## alinawoman

с фотоаппаратом можно)))
на счет авто - тут уж не знаю...

----------


## rosst

Обычно не пускают с зеркалами и видеоаппаратурой. Ни разу не было вопросов к мыльницам. Еще один обычный трабл - это напитки.

В общем читайте правила http://ampm.com.ua/cms/?page_id=9




> 11. Запрещено осуществлять несанкционированную видео- и аудиозапись  выступления. Запрещается проносить на мероприятие профессиональное  оборудование для видео- или аудиозаписи, а также фотосъемки. Исключение  составляют официально аккредитованные организатором операторы и  фотографы. Разрешено проносить любительское фото- и видео-оборудование.
> В случае выявления несанкционированной виде- аудиозаписи, посетитель  будет передан правоохранительным органом, а аппаратура может быть  конфискована в установленном законодательством Украины порядке.

----------


## alinawoman

> Обычно не пускают с зеркалами ...


 ну, зеркало зеркалу рознь
думаю с камерой типа Никон Д90 пройти будет можно  :smileflag:

----------


## rosst

> ну, зеркало зеркалу рознь
> думаю с камерой типа Никон Д90 пройти будет можно


 как раз не факт. Если едете на машине - то рискнуть можно (будет куда вернуться чтобы оставить), а для охранников все зеркалки на одно лицо. Они видят, что большой объектив и всё. Кому там потом доказывать что это полупро модель? Так что тут лотерея - далеко не всегда проводят личный обыск и детально осматривают сумки, но и такое бывает... более того, как раз на концерте Тиесто так уже было - ввплоть до пропуска всех через металлодетекторы. Та и не факт, что к вам не подойдут на концерте, если у вас "труба" в руках, а нема бейджа. Вы лучше уточните этот вопрос у оргов, но боюсь что ответ будет не очень.

----------


## Hadesx

Надеюсь, что еще можно будет купить на руках билеты, а то денег сейчас никак не предвидится  :smileflag:

----------


## alinawoman

> как раз не факт. Если едете на машине - то рискнуть можно (будет куда вернуться чтобы оставить), а для охранников все зеркалки на одно лицо. Они видят, что большой объектив и всё. Кому там потом доказывать что это полупро модель? Так что тут лотерея - далеко не всегда проводят личный обыск и детально осматривают сумки, но и такое бывает... более того, как раз на концерте Тиесто так уже было - ввплоть до пропуска всех через металлодетекторы. Та и не факт, что к вам не подойдут на концерте, если у вас "труба" в руках, а нема бейджа. Вы лучше уточните этот вопрос у оргов, но боюсь что ответ будет не очень.


 да ну ладно вам, где ж это у Никон Д90 и иже с ним "труба"?  :smileflag: 
естественно с трубой, как вы выражаетесь, не пройти и проверяют действительно капитально: сумки, металлоискатель, все как в лучших домах)
а с зеркалом так сказать, начального уровня попасть на концерт реально!
при такой проверке на киевском прошлогоднем ивенте зеркалок было завались! 
это то, что я видела своими глазами

----------


## mirik

Так с камерой немного прояснилось, возьму мыльницу и полупро, с чем получится пройти, так и будет=) А не получится в машине оставлю...
А вот с машиной как? Там будет типо стоянка или как? Просто я как-то ездил на ФОРСАЖ к двум столбам, так почти час в очереди стоял, чтоб заехать=( Интересно, как на концерте будет с этим делом? =/

----------


## rosst

Алина, та не вопрос. У меня просто был не самый приятный опыт с зеркалками. Поэтому я и сказал про лотерею, бывает по всякому. На последнем концерте  Ти не был, поэтому не в курсе, может AMPM стала мягче к этим вопросам. Это было бы неплохо. Но я обойдусь без зеркалки, как обычно ))

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

Можно приходить с камерами:
Nikon: D40, D60, D5000, D3000
Canon: 350D, 400D, 450D, 550D, 1000D
Pentax: Pentax K-x

----------


## rosst

> Можно приходить с камерами:
> Nikon: D40, D60, D5000, D3000
> Canon: 350D, 400D, 450D, 550D, 1000D
> Pentax: Pentax K-x


 а чего D90 не попадает? она же тоже в категории любительских, по классификации nikon. И это официальная позиция?

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

> а чего D90 не попадает? она же тоже в категории любительских, по классификации nikon. И это официальная позиция?


 потому, что по техническим характеристикам D90 близок к D200.

----------


## Pret-a-porte

у меня Canon PowerShot  G1O  и A720 IS,меня с ними не пропустят?

----------


## TheJove

*Maxim_Litvinenko*

Я так понимаю, вы из AM PM? 

Скажите, будет ли раздача автографов или фотосессия с Тиесто? Перед концертом, после или в какой-то из дней?

Уж больно хочется фото с ним, хотя понимаю, что это мало реально.

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

> у меня Canon PowerShot  G1O  и A720 IS,меня с ними не пропустят?


 пропустят.

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

> *Maxim_Litvinenko*
> 
> Я так понимаю, вы из AM PM? 
> 
> Скажите, будет ли раздача автографов или фотосессия с Тиесто? Перед концертом, после или в какой-то из дней?
> 
> Уж больно хочется фото с ним, хотя понимаю, что это мало реально.


 обычно Тиесто раздает афтографы после своего сета. все зависит от него.

----------


## mirik

> Можно приходить с камерами:
> Nikon: D40, D60, D5000, D3000
> Canon: 350D, 400D, 450D, 550D, 1000D
> Pentax: Pentax K-x


 А у меня OLYMPUS SP  565 - с  ним пропустят?

----------


## mirik

> Можно приходить с камерами:
> Nikon: D40, D60, D5000, D3000
> Canon: 350D, 400D, 450D, 550D, 1000D
> Pentax: Pentax K-x


 
 А у меня  OLYMPUS SP 565, с ним пропустят???

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

да

----------


## Lordos

Сегодня купил 2 фан по 240гр в ДтК возле Привоза. Осталось 18шт и говорят, что больше не привезут - останется только меин и вип

----------


## pritulka

теперь каждый будет называть тут свою модель фотоаппарата? 
Понятно же что с мыльницами пустят а с зеркалками-  как у охранника будет настроение. мне на sensation не разрешили 400д пронести. Так что лучше не рискуйте.

----------


## HP Baxxter

.......такое впечетление что на концерт едут одни попарацы!!!))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## alinawoman

у меня куча фотографий и видео осталось - пересматриваем иногда, классно вспомнить)
а вообще - через сутки инет будет кишить фотками и роликами, так что...  :smileflag:

----------


## Lordos

> у меня куча фотографий и видео осталось - пересматриваем иногда, классно вспомнить)
> а вообще - через сутки инет будет кишить фотками и роликами, так что...


 Это точно, но все-равно хочется, чтобы были свои  :smileflag:

----------


## IrStep

Звонили оргам по поводу организации транспорта из Одессы. Сказали, что будут маршрутки из центра, часов до 24. Так что туда добраться можно  :smileflag: . Это радует. Обратно транспорт будет утром, после окончания мероприятия.

----------


## rosst

> Можно приходить с камерами:
> Nikon: D40, D60, D5000, D3000
> Canon: 350D, 400D, 450D, 550D, 1000D
> Pentax: Pentax K-x


 Максим, тогда еще один вопрос в догонку, просто перестраховка из-за того что доводилось видать всякое.
Если секьюрити не будет пускать с d60/d40 (другими указанными вами фотиками), будет ли человек на месте способный урегулировать вопрос в цивилизованных рамках? Скажем, которой разбирается в моделях фотиков и которому не все равно какое отношение останется у людей к организаторам после концерта. А то сами понимаете берут машины не многие и застрять перед входом людям тоже не улыбается.

По поводу автобусов тут уже писали при чем неоднократно.

----------


## alinawoman

ой, ну я не могу! это уже похоже на бред - обсуждение фотоаппаратов, ну ей Б-гу!!!
да берите любой фотик! кто там будет разбираться!
конечно, с чем-то подобным вы так просто не пройдете

но я не думаю, что кто-либо будет такую бандуру тащить!
окромя, конечно, тех, кому это по работе будет нужно)))

----------


## rosst

Алина давайте вы не будете рассказывать, что бред, а что нет. Берите что хотите, вас же никто не заставляет не брать ваш d90... Дело ваше.

----------


## alinawoman

> Алина давайте вы не будете рассказывать, что бред, а что нет. Берите что хотите, вас же никто не заставляет не брать ваш d90... Дело ваше.


 ну, я вообще-то, никому не грубила 

просто смешно это уже читать! смоделируйте ситуацию: стоите Вы в очереди с камерой, хоть и зеркальной (уже писала, что зеркало зеркалу рознь, у меня, кстати, к сожалению нет Д90, а есть мыльница, но она выглядит как зеркало начального уровня, я тоже переживала, что не пустят, но пустили же!)
так вот, Вы стоите в очереди, Вас проверяет охрана, Вы открываете сумки (если есть), чехол для камеры, Вас проверяют металлоискателем - и Вы идете отрываться! ну как Вы себе представляете другой вариант - Вас что, не пустят с несчастным Д60/Д40??? 
еще раз пишу - на мероприятиях такого роде видела КУЧУ зеркалок!!!

заранее прошу прощения за тон

----------


## rosst

> ну, я вообще-то, никому не грубила 
> 
> просто смешно это уже читать! смоделируйте ситуацию: стоите Вы в очереди с камерой, хоть и зеркальной (уже писала, что зеркало зеркалу рознь, у меня, кстати, к сожалению нет Д90, а есть мыльница, но она выглядит как зеркало начального уровня, я тоже переживала, что не пустят, но пустили же!)
> так вот, Вы стоите в очереди, Вас проверяет охрана, Вы открываете сумки (если есть), чехол для камеры, Вас проверяют металлоискателем - и Вы идете отрываться! ну как Вы себе представляете другой вариант - Вас что, не пустят с несчастным Д60/Д40??? 
> еще раз пишу - на мероприятиях такого роде видела КУЧУ зеркалок!!!
> 
> заранее прошу прощения за тон


 легко. описываю реальную ситуацию, имевшую место быть - стоим в очереди, подходим, охраник просит открыть девушку сумку и говорит что с проф камерами входить без аккредитации нельзя. И точка. Оставили в квартире, ладно сняли недалеко. Можно было бы наверное и "по другому" вопрос решить, но я таких вещей не понимаю. А как вам такой вариант, когда не пускают на концерт диабетиков с шприцом в котором инсулин? Бывает всякое и я не вижу ничего зазорного в подробных распросах. Или от этого что то поламается? 

зы. смешно читать? - так это ж хорошо, смех продлевает жизнь

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

Если возникнут подобные вопросы на входе, попросите охрану позвать кого то из оргов. и этот вопрос будет решен.

----------


## Spectre

В ДтК на Ришельевской есть билеты в фан? И почем, скажите, если кто знает.

----------


## CLouD C.

ну если сегодня не придет человек на которого отложен последний билет,то тогда он 1))))

240грн

----------


## HP Baxxter

.............ну вы блин даете! Такое впечетление что попал на форум  обсуждения фотоапаратов!

----------


## rosst

> .............ну вы блин даете! Такое впечетление что попал на форум  обсуждения фотоапаратов!


 чего тут только не обсуждали )) Все ждут события  :smileflag:

----------


## CLouD C.

кто в каких труселях пойдет на концерт)))))))))))

----------


## Krugger

М.. надо подумать =)

----------


## alinawoman

можно в таких, на пример

----------


## rosst

Желательно сразу надевать на голову, чтобы все заценили ))) Тока дырочки для глаз надо сделать, а то весь фан можно пропустить ))

зы. надеюсь никто не додумается в противогазе и с свистками припереться =) всегда особо ценил таких товарищей...

----------


## SLAMishe

кстати о труселях, никто не знает где можно приобрести или заказать футболку с символикой Тиесто, а то в тиестошопе на выставке чота не прут? и еще, кто-то выше писал что будет проблема с напитками, какая именно, никто не знает?

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> и еще, кто-то выше писал что будет проблема с напитками, какая именно, никто не знает?


 Не знаю насколько это проблема, но напитки нельзя будет проносить с собой на мероприятие. Только купить на территории самого Гидопорта, если это имелось ввиду  :smileflag:

----------


## rosst

> кстати о труселях, никто не знает где можно приобрести или заказать футболку с символикой Тиесто, а то в тиестошопе на выставке чота не прут? и еще, кто-то выше писал что будет проблема с напитками, какая именно, никто не знает?


 по поводу футболок, ничего кроме поиска в инете на ум не приходит.

По поводу напитков писал я, но я писал в плане прохождения через секьюрити - это обычное дело, когда нельзя приходить со своим. Стоимость и ассортимент в барах обычно не очень... Вот так.




> 4. Организатор мероприятия оставляет за собой право осуществлять личный  осмотр посетителей с целью обеспечения безопасности. На мероприятие  категорически запрещается проносить:
> — любые виды оружия (включая холодное, газовое, пневматическое,  огнестрельное и т.д.), а также газовые баллончики, электрошокеры;
> — любые виды наркотических средств, а также приспособления для их  применения;
> — легко бьющиеся и колющие предметы, а также любые стеклянные предметы;
> — *любые жидкости и напитки, включая безалкогольные;*
> — лазерные указки, светящиеся палочки и браслеты, а также другие  подобные предметы;
> Все перечисленные предметы будут изыматься службой безопасности при  входе на территорию мероприятия. В целях общественной безопасности не  осуществляется временное хранение предметов, которые запрещены.


 Кстати, интересно, почему нельзя светящиеся браслеты проносить

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> Кстати, интересно, почему нельзя светящиеся браслеты проносить


 Насколько я знаю это «фэ» самого Тиесто. Где то в интервью он говорил, что раздражают его все эти браслетики, палочки, противогазы ит.д.

Типо время рэйвов уже давно позади.. сейчас туры Тиесто это уже концерты мирового уровня, с большими экранами, лазерным шоу.. ит.д. И все эти «браслетики, палочки» только мешают  :smileflag:

----------


## Black_cat_women

есть 3 билета фан-зона обращаться в личку....

----------


## SLAMishe

а я думал что буде вообще сухой закон...)) поГУГЛить я у же успел, но ничего интересного не нашел.

----------


## CLouD C.

продам билет на Тесто VIP 450р 0638187319

----------


## denim88

> кстати о труселях, никто не знает где можно приобрести или заказать футболку с символикой Тиесто


 Недавно заходил в Синема Сити. Там на первом этаже можно было купить билеты(170-240-не помню), а также приобрести футболки с символикой ТИЕСТО. Стоила такая роскошь 170 грн. думаю попозже приобести.

----------


## [email protected]@@

У меня такой вопрос созрел: будет ли кто-то на разогреве у Тиесто и если да то во сколько он сам начнёт?

----------


## rosst

> У меня такой вопрос созрел: будет ли кто-то на разогреве у Тиесто и если да то во сколько он сам начнёт?


 будут конечно, Zoo Brazil, Virtual Vault, может и еще кто то.

Выступление Тиесто начнется скорее всего около 00:00 )).

----------


## [email protected]@@

> будут конечно, Zoo Brazil, Virtual Vault, может и еще кто то.
> 
> Выступление Тиесто начнется скорее всего около 00:00 )).


 Да, я читала о них. Интересует будет ли кто из наших(made in ukraine)... :smileflag:

----------


## Chey

> мне вот интересно, как организаторы вообще нашли это место)) 
> я столько живу в Одессе, и узнал о нем только вчера)) 
> да и все у кого я спрашивал тоже не знали, что есть у нас такой аэродром))


 гг аналогично

----------


## Chey

По поводу футболок, берете любую футболку и рисунок в электронном виде и вуаля за 100 грн сделают какую хотите

----------


## Zapovednik2

Кто-то в курсе по поводу билетов, еще есть???

----------


## Chey

есть!

----------


## SLAMishe

> По поводу футболок, берете любую футболку и рисунок в электронном виде и вуаля за 100 грн сделают какую хотите


 кто сделает?

----------


## Silverio

> По поводу футболок, берете любую футболку и рисунок в электронном виде и вуаля за 100 грн сделают какую хотите


 Всё не совсем так просто =)

Технические требования к макету для термопереноса изображения на футболки:

Цветовая модель - CMYK или Grayscale. Принимаются файлы, созданные в программах Corel Draw (*.cdr), Adobe Illustrator (*.ai, *.eps), Adobe PhotoShop (*psd, *.tif), Adobe Acrobat (*.pdf)

Разрешение картинок (битмапов), которые могут присутствовать в макете должно быть 300-400 dpi

Максимальный формат для переноса изображения - А3 (420х297 мм)

Весь текст, который присутствует в макете необходимо перевести в "кривые".

хотя, можно принести просто рисунок в цифровом варианте и заплатить дополнительно =)

з.ы.: некотрые могут не взяться за единичный экземпляр.

----------


## rosst

ну если есть руки и навыки работы в кореле/фотошопе то все возможно. Просто результат печати все таки не верх совершенства. Или может уже есть у нас какие то продвинутые технологии печати, которые действительно качественные?

----------


## Chey

Знаю где возьмутся за единичный екземпляр, уже как то была потребность, пушкинская/еврейской )) не реклама)

----------


## CLouD C.

в ДТаК поступил новый пакан билетов
170
240
475

----------


## Chey

> в ДТаК поступил новый пакан билетов
> 170
> 240
> 475


 Блин ДТаК рядом, а я лошара заказал билеты онлайн и пришлось за ними перется на Генерала Цветаева(((

----------


## herurg

на портале today всё время в наличии (170, 240, 450), и можно либо у них взять (возле муз комедии) либо с доставкой,

----------


## aquafruit

во сколько начало?..на сайте инфы не нашла,тут тоже..кто знает?)))

----------


## Liloya

Судя по тому, что будут ходить гидробусы, то начало - с прибытием первого ))

----------


## aquafruit

хахах)потрясающий ответ))...только со скольки они будут ездить тоже еще неизвестно....а вообще может быть и такое...людей забрали-привезли...и начали через часа 2 как минимум)

----------


## den4ik_love_music

*aquafruit*
с десяти вечера до шести утра

----------


## Liloya

8 часов! не плохо....

----------


## Chey

что за гидробусы?

----------


## Liloya

Это автоБУСЫ, едущие в ГИДРОпорт  :smileflag:

----------


## Chey

ааа )) а где их организовывают, и когда?

----------


## CLouD C.

начало в 22.00

----------


## HP Baxxter

Народ привет! А есть кто из Николаева?

----------


## [email protected]@

> Знаю где возьмутся за единичный екземпляр, уже как то была потребность, пушкинская/еврейской )) не реклама)


 а где именно ?

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

Схема маршрута ж/д Одесса - аэропорт Гидропорт

----------


## TheJove

Переезд на автобусах будет бесплатный или нет?

Во сколько начнутся отправления и когда закончатся?

Сет-то идет до 3х ночи, не меньше.

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

маршрут будет работать с 19,30 - 01,00 и  с 04,00 - 07,00.

стоимость проезда ориентировочно 10 грн в одну сторону.

----------


## Chey

> а где именно ?


 Еврейская 20

----------


## CLouD C.

с 4х до 7, хахаха интересно как тысячи людей успеют за час сесть в автобус после концерта

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

не стоит забывать, что около 40-60% людей уезжает сразу же после выступления хедлайнера. 

при необходимости время работы маршрута будет увеличено ддо того времени, пока все не уедут из Гидропорта.

----------


## pritulka

> с 4х до 7, хахаха интересно как тысячи людей успеют за час сесть в автобус после концерта


 большинство людей на машинах приедут

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko



----------


## CLouD C.

Это 100% план?

----------


## den4ik_love_music

оххо.. не хило

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

да

----------


## Galleon

интересно Виповцам будет хоть что-то видно?  :smileflag:

----------


## alinawoman

> интересно Виповцам будет хоть что-то видно?


  думаю да)
высоко сижу, далеко гляжу (с)  :smileflag:

----------


## CLouD C.

> интересно Виповцам будет хоть что-то видно?


 ха,когда это виповцам было что-то видно
хочешь увидеть - бери фанку

----------


## Lorenzo

> интересно Виповцам будет хоть что-то видно?


 В прошлом году были на Tiesto, брали FAN зону, отлично было. На 25/06/10 тоже взяли FAN зону

----------


## Galleon

да у меня тоже фан, насколько я понял это та площадочка прямо перед сценой, не маловата ли?

----------


## rosst

> да у меня тоже фан, насколько я понял это та площадочка прямо перед сценой, не маловата ли?


 все зависит от масштаба ))

2 Lorenzo, дело даже не в том что лучше видно, а в атмосфере, которая в фане обычно зашкаливает ))

----------


## Lorenzo

> все зависит от масштаба ))
> 
> 2 Lorenzo, дело даже не в том что лучше видно, а в атмосфере, которая в фане обычно зашкаливает ))


 Ну да, по сравнению с Виповцами, в фан зоне круче было....атмосфера супер.....если так же классно будет, как в прошлом году, то стоит сходить в принципе, мы уже идем

----------


## Lorenzo

> да у меня тоже фан, насколько я понял это та площадочка прямо перед сценой, не маловата ли?


 Не, ну может немного будет тесновато, но в целом - на это не обращаешь внимания. Главное удобная обувь и одежда. В этом году иду в спортивномА атмосфера действительно там суперовская......столько единомышленников, а какая там энергетика мамадарагая

----------


## Lorenzo

Единственное, чем лучше помещение, там хоть работаю кондиционеры, потому что в самый разгар не хватала дождя!!!! А как будет под открытым небом, даже не представляюможет сразу в купальниках приходить, бо будэ жарко...особенно для тех, кто под музыку двигается, а не стоит и подпирает ограждения

----------


## Chey

И я брал фан) что там сзади столбиться))?

----------


## CLouD C.

тесно не будет,это ж вам не RAMMSTEIN в Киеве в 3м ряду уахахахаха

----------


## Ladylike

> Народ привет! А есть кто из Николаева?


 Привет! Я из Николаева  :smileflag:  И собираюсь ехать на Tiesto вместе с парнем. Ищем компанию. Так что присоединяйся!

----------


## den4ik_love_music

для николаевцев есть неплохой автобусный тур  :smileflag: 




> Для Вашего комфорта, организован автобусный тур из Николаева к месту проведения мероприятия и назад. Проезд осуществляется на комфортабельном автобусе IVECO Otoyol (вместимостью 32 человека), а так же микроавтобусами Mercedes Sprinter (вместимостью 18 человек).
> 
> Выезд из Николаева: 19-30 — ул. Садовая, угол пр. Ленина (рядом с гостиницей "Николаев"); Выезд с аэродрома Гидропорт: 06-00.
> 
> Стоимость проезда на автобусе в 2 стороны (Николаев — Tiesto @ Одесса — Николаев): 80 гривен. Проезд нужно бронировать и оплачивать заранее.
> 
> Для тех, кто ещё не приобрёл билет в Николаеве,
> Main Zone – 170 грн. Main Zone + Автобусный тур — 250 грн.
> Fan Zone – 240 грн. Fan Zone + Автобусный тур: 310 грн.
> ...

----------


## Silverio

а билеты на память остаются?

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> а билеты на память остаются?


 к сожалению нет

----------


## CLouD C.

как нет

----------


## den4ik_love_music

ну забирают жеж вроде как на входе.. по крайней мере раньше всегда забирали, не думаю, что это будет исключением!

----------


## Chey

Да, вроде нет

----------


## TheJove

блин. как-то поом билет на память получить мона?

ПОСЛЕ действа)

??

----------


## rosst

> ну забирают жеж вроде как на входе.. по крайней мере раньше всегда забирали, не думаю, что это будет исключением!


 ну не всегда забирают (иногда можно забрать после ивента), у меня даже где то валяется карточка )) правда, толку от них - не знаю, валяется фиг знает где, да пылится. Разве что, кто то захочет на стенку повесить ) Или закопать "клад" во дворе ))

----------


## Silverio

если билеты забираются при входе, то какой тогда толк покупать билеты в фан-зону?
все кто захочет туда зайдут, билета нету и не докажут что ты не в своей зоне

----------


## Lorenzo

> если билеты забираются при входе, то какой тогда толк покупать билеты в фан-зону?
> все кто захочет туда зайдут, билета нету и не докажут что ты не в своей зоне


 Мда, чувствуетсячто Вы как бы это сказать, дилетант, при входе, при заборе билетов, на руку одевают браслет с разными цветами, в принципе по цвету и определяют тип зоны

----------


## Silverio

признаю, я дилетант в посещение концертов таких масштабов (=
тогда еще один вопрос - зачем на пластиковых билетах эта "типа" магнитная полоса?

----------


## Lorenzo

> признаю, я дилетант в посещение концертов таких масштабов (=
> тогда еще один вопрос - зачем на пластиковых билетах эта "типа" магнитная полоса?


 Оно Вам надо???
Ну есть магнитная полоса, они эти карточки через терминал пропускают и шо Вам до этого...такая у них система пропуска и отражения данных через компутер

----------


## Silverio

так почему не оставить карточку на руках у человека? какая им разница, ходит человек в браслете или с карточкой? а мне бы приятней было ходить с карточкой ((=

----------


## Lorenzo

> так почему не оставить карточку на руках у человека? какая им разница, ходит человек в браслете или с карточкой? а мне бы приятней было ходить с карточкой ((=


 Вопрос к организаторам
а ваще, карточку мона и потерять, а браслет не мешает и не паришь себе мозок потеряю или не потеряю...а вот если потряешь, то тебя уже никуда и не впустят......да и забирают билеты, шобы умники не передавали их другим, для того, чтобы войти...в общем идите на туссе, и получайте кайф от музыки

----------


## rosst

Бывало, что просто на выходе можно забрать карточки (при чем хоть кучу), бывало так что говорили, что через две недели в офисе, а бывало и так, что вообще не давали назад.  Какой в этом смысл? А фиг его знает, может потом можно сэкономить деньги при выпуске новых или что то в этом духе. Магнитная лента - содержит код, по которому проверяют валидность билета и активируют его, чтобы нельзя было войти с ним еще раз. А еще раньше вообще были обычные билеты и никто не возникал, а все радовались, что Тейс к нам таки заехал на огонёк )))

----------


## Chey

Ага а в друг кто то в банкомат с ней подет?

----------


## den4ik_love_music

3-й участник саппорта  - *A*S*Y*S*

----------


## den4ik_love_music

+ Virtual Vault и Zoo Brazil уже не будет((
вместо них будет *Moonbeam* + ещё кто-то.. пока не объявили

----------


## rosst

вот это реально жаль

----------


## den4ik_love_music

да, Virtual Vault очень хотелось послушать

----------


## Silverio

а откуда информация?

----------


## den4ik_love_music

http://extradj.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41463&view=findpost&p=703397
http://extradj.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41463&view=findpost&p=703445
http://extradj.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41463&view=findpost&p=703448
п.с. Max Shulzhenko - один из организаторов

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

ASYS - Live Cream Kiev 2009 http://filestore.com.ua/?d=A26CE8294

рекомендую послушать. на утро самое оно)

----------


## Silverio

саппорт - Moonbeam и Asys.
как по мне лучше б играли Moonbeam и Virtual Vault.

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> рекомендую послушать. на утро самое оно)


 оо.. щас заценим  :smileflag:  хотя в асисе не сомневаюсь…

----------


## d_night

A.S.Y.S - мой хэдлайнер в эту ночь!!!! Есссс спасибо АМ:РМ

----------


## rosst

Хард под утро канеш может и хорошо, но тут всем не угодишь. Я как и многие хотел услышать VV, та и от зу не отказался бы ). Ну да ладно, все же тур Тиесто. Кстати, не факт, что тут решает am:pm (а скорее наоборот), кто будет в саппорте.

----------


## Lorenzo

> Хард под утро канеш может и хорошо, но тут всем не угодишь. Я как и многие хотел услышать VV, та и от зу не отказался бы ). *Ну да ладно, все же тур Тиесто*. Кстати, не факт, что тут решает am:pm (а скорее наоборот), кто будет в саппорте.


 Думаю, он как раз выйдет после 12 ночи

----------


## rosst

Главное чтобы пульт не спалили, как было в его первый приезд.. Cor Fijneman тогда постарался ))) А то в 4-5 часов утра по домам уныло разбредаться.

----------


## Nyana

ребят, киньте кто-нибудь радер Тайса, плиз)))
в прошлом году много где находила, а сейчас найти не могу, ппц.....

----------


## Sweet-X

Продам билет в Main zone ! +380963332857

----------


## Николаи Нидвора

Продам билет Fan-Zone +380674821654

----------


## Lorenzo

> Продам билет в Main zone ! +380963332857


 


> Продам билет Fan-Zone +380674821654


 передумали идти?

----------


## Николаи Нидвора

Билет куплен для сына. Оказалось, что до 18 лет не будут пускать, а ему 16...

----------


## TheJove

Епта...

Что серьезно не пускают до 18ти?

Подруге 17, хотел сводить ее. У нас же паспорт с 16, что за махинации...

----------


## rosst

Э вы думаете что с вас на входе будут требовать паспорт для подтверждения возраста? Понятно, что если выглядит совсем как ребенок - то могут придраться, хотя ни разу не видел проблем с этим, на рейвам всегда полно очень молодых рож..

----------


## Николаи Нидвора

Маманя перепугалась, что его не пустят, полезет через забор - менты бока намнут.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

М-да...))) похоже, Гидропорту в эту ночь выспаться не удастся)))

----------


## Ирко

брат ушел в рейс ... билет в ФАН-зоне пропадает 
заинтересованных просьба звонить по телефону 0932631751

----------


## AH-2

Да, редко в Одессе такое.

----------


## CLouD C.

де нормальная инфа о том как туда добраться

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

25/06/2010 с 19.30 - 01.00 от Ж/Д Вокзала будут ходить Гидробусы по маршруту "Одесса - аэродром Гидропорт".

обратно с 04.00

стоимость проезда 10 грн.

на территории ивента будет работать парковка. стоимость парковки для легковых авто - 20 грн, для автобусов - 50 грн.

----------


## CLouD C.

пасиба

----------


## Fanatkarl

уже совсем скоро=) ждем с нетерпением! Moonbeam в поддержку - дополнительный бонус! ура)

----------


## den4ik_love_music

Новость дня. Команда Tiesto решила снять видео тура в Украине и далее использовать его для одного из клипов Tiesto © Max Shulzhenko

----------


## chpok77

Народ! доброго времени суток! Подскажите как добраться из крыма в Одессу?  Я из Москвы в 20 числах буду в крыму нежиться, тут узнал о Тиесто и решил рвануть. Желательно поподробнее, ато не могу никак инфы найти...

----------


## khimera

> Народ! доброго времени суток! Подскажите как добраться из крыма в Одессу?  Я из Москвы в 20 числах буду в крыму нежиться, тут узнал о Тиесто и решил рвануть. Желательно поподробнее, ато не могу никак инфы найти...


 Поездом? Ты хотя бы указал где ты там в Крыму...  :smileflag: 
Ребята, кто когда был последний раз на Гидропорте? Туда в лаптях стоит ехать или там бурьяны сплошные?
И кто знает с ВИПовским билетом можно будет шарить по всем зонам?
Нашел ответ: http://ampm.com.ua/cms/?page_id=22

----------


## Silverio

ежедневно ходят поезда Симферополь-Одесса, а так же курсируют маршрутки.

----------


## Ladylike

Посмотрела прогноз погоды на 25 июня. Он довольно-таки не оптимистичный. Синоптики обещают дождь

----------


## TheJove

Тиесто под дождем? Прекрасно.

Главное что бы там травка была, а не грязь или глина

----------


## Silverio

Наши синоптики на завтра точно не могут предсказать погоду, что говорить о прогнозе на неделю вперед =)

----------


## Иришa

надеюсь из за дождя не отменят ???????????

----------


## rosst

> надеюсь из за дождя не отменят ???????????


 шутка? там должен быть таакой ливиняка или ураган чтобы отменили.. Народ, шо за паника? Все будет нормуль, даже если и будет дождик - так это ж летний дождик )) Вы ж не тупо стоять идете ))

----------


## KEKS2

> Единственное, чем лучше помещение, там хоть работаю кондиционеры, потому что в самый разгар не хватала дождя!!!! А как будет под открытым небом, даже не представляюможет сразу в купальниках приходить, бо будэ жарко...особенно для тех, кто под музыку двигается, а не стоит и подпирает ограждения


 Если это твоя фота то приходи лучше без купальника :smileflag: )))))

----------


## Manunya

Вопрос, друзи!
Что с собой? документы? права сойдут? Выходить нельзя?

Билеты купила в ДиК, но как-то полосы магнитной нет, просто полоска чёрная... Как они вообще выглядят, не залипуха?

----------


## Manunya

А не знаете, как охрана будет? Чтоб там беспредел не начался, как у нас это может произойти.

----------


## Натуля Шамрай

Куплю 1 Vip - билет срочно...жду ответа...

----------


## d_night

> Куплю 1 Vip - билет срочно...жду ответа...


 Продам ВИП ФЭН МЭЙН билеты всех категорий есть в наличии цены как указаны на сайте компании организаторов звоните : 


icq :............... 424366774................... 
tel.: ............(о67)1361880.................. 
.................(о93)7744302.................. 
....................7705401......................

Дмитрий

----------


## rosst

*Manunya* выходить нельзя. По поводу охраны и беспорядков - массовых беспорядков ни разу не видел, сколько не был на всяких концертах и сейшенах )) Бывают конечно, всякие быки и прочие му-му, но это в порядке исключения. Охрана всегда бывает на концертах, правда иногда она косит под дедов морозов. 

Какие то документы вообще неплохо всегда иметь при себе, но не вижу никакой срочной необходимости их иметь с собой на концерте, разве что вы выглядите на 15 лет. ))

зы. пардон, а как вы определили что лента не магнитная?

----------


## CLouD C.

manunya 
я как кассир ДТК официально заявляю , что мы торгуем залипухами хахахаха

----------


## Lorenzo

> Если это твоя фота то приходи лучше без купальника)))))


 а если не моя? тогда в купальнике?

----------


## KACATK

> а если не моя? тогда в купальнике?


 я вообще не знаю как это вы собрались на концерт в одежде попасть, слышал на Tiesto девушек в одежде не пускают..

Люди, регьте тикеты на сайте ampm.com.ua - вроде даж какойто залепушный розыгрыш призов будет и заодно можно в подлинности тикетов убедиться..
и да, все В ФАН ЗОНУ! ОГООООНЬ!!

----------


## Lorenzo

> я вообще не знаю как это вы собрались на концерт в одежде попасть, *слышал на Tiesto девушек в одежде не пускают..*


 Вот это я понимаю, тогда точно буду

----------


## KACATK

> Вот это я понимаю, тогда точно буду


 главное Тиесте выступление не сорвать.. :smileflag:

----------


## Lorenzo

> главное Тиесте выступление не сорвать..


 не, я приличная... :smileflag:

----------


## rosst

> не, я приличная...


 Обычно пиджеи на всяких рейвах одеваются так, что сложно понять, что больше  - они раздеты или одеты )) Так шо Тиесто - чувак закаленный, так что, не боись,  можно гулять так гулять ))) Все ж приличные, а главное, шо все свои  :smileflag:

----------


## sema-sv

продам VIP билет на TIESTO 1 штука 400 гривен. 0979249110 вадик

----------


## markizzulya

так а что ж все таки одевать?????

----------


## Caня

нарядное что-то )

----------


## Lorenzo

> нарядное что-то )


 И обязательно обувь на каблуке

p.s. девочки, будьте проще, спортивные штаны, джинсы, топы, кроссы, вот что нужно одевать...ведь больше 5 часов драйва

----------


## rosst

5 часов? )) кто то расчитывает как минимум с 11 и до упора (6 утра обычно)... А кто то можеи и афтерпати захочет ) Конечно, надо обязательно одевать удобную обувь, брать что то, что можно накинуть если холодно, ну и что то, чтобы скинуть если жарко )) А вот спортивные штаны - не наш выбор ). Как и кенголки с семками, да, и противогазы дома оставляйте. =)

Жаль что нема белого дресс-кода как было как то, смотрится неплохо.

----------


## d_night

Одевать:
Мужчины - капри (шорты, джинсы) ; футболку (рубашку) ; Закрытая обувь (лапти не канает оупен все же  пыли много будет)

Девушки - сами знаете что одеть что бы понравиться нам мужчинам

----------


## Бучка

Продам 2 main билета по 170 грн. Все вопросы в личку.
П.С. "По одному не продаю..."

----------


## dich23

Продам 2 билета в фан зону всего по 220грн.....   Обращаться в личку!!!

----------


## V.V.S.

Кто знает, как сейчас идет подготовка на Гидропорте???

----------


## STRGANG

> Продам 2 main билета по 170 грн. Все вопросы в личку.
> П.С. "По одному не продаю..."


 mogu kupiti toliko v deni kontserta !

----------


## STRGANG

куплю 4 билета в день концерта в MAINZONE ! 
mail: [email protected]

----------


## Margared

> 25/06/2010 с 19.30 - 01.00 от Ж/Д Вокзала будут ходить Гидробусы по маршруту "Одесса - аэродром Гидропорт".
> 
> обратно с 04.00
> 
> стоимость проезда 10 грн.
> 
> на территории ивента будет работать парковка. стоимость парковки для легковых авто - 20 грн, для автобусов - 50 грн.


 Как долго длится поездка от ж/д вокзала до аэродрома?

----------


## rosst

Наверное, что то под пол часа, судя по расстоянию

----------


## [email protected]@@

> Как долго длится поездка от ж/д вокзала до *аэродрома*?


 Вас точно интересует дорога на аэродром? :smileflag:  Наверное, всё таки на гидропорт

----------


## rosst

> Вас точно интересует дорога на аэродром?


 ну окрою тайну, Гидропорт - это и есть аэродром  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]@@

вот оно что)))), у меня то гидропорт ассоциировался с водными видами передвижения)))) причем когда интересовалась что за зверь такой"гидропорт", никто не мог ничего внятного сказать))))
Ну тада сори

----------


## sema-sv

продам VIP билет на TIESTO 1 штука 400 гривен. 0979249110 вадик

----------


## Galleon

народ а во сколько ориентировочно тиесто будет играть?

----------


## KACATK

> Кто знает, как сейчас идет подготовка на Гидропорте???


 никак.. арену соберут за 2 дня до.. погодка-бы не чудила..

от жд вокзала до гидропорта ( он-же аэродром) район ямы/ Котовки/ Куяльника на авте тулить вечером минут 20-35, если попасть в пробку 35-50..

----------


## Margared

> Вас точно интересует дорога на аэродром? Наверное, всё таки на гидропорт


  :smileflag: ) Ну там звучит два понятия: ГИДРОПОРТ и АЭРОДРОМ, одно из которых является названием, а другое предназначением.. Но, полагаю, это не столь важно.

А еще интересно, далеко ли до пляжа оттуда ехать.. и на чем.. Мы из Херсона едем, думаем сразу двух зайцев убить, и на afterparty на пляж отправиться..

----------


## rosst

> ) Ну там звучит два понятия: ГИДРОПОРТ и АЭРОДРОМ, одно из которых является названием, а другое предназначением.. Но, полагаю, это не столь важно.
> 
> А еще интересно, далеко ли до пляжа оттуда ехать.. и на чем.. Мы из Херсона едем, думаем сразу двух зайцев убить, и на afterparty на пляж отправиться..


 самый близкий пляж оттуда - это наверное Лузановка, там явно ближе к лиманам. Вот ссылка на гуглемап: точка А - гидропорт, точка Б - Лузановка (где то так)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...41363&t=h&z=14

на своих колесах ехать туда минут 20 максимум

----------


## Margared

> от жд вокзала до гидропорта ( он-же аэродром) район ямы/ Котовки/ Куяльника на авте тулить вечером минут 20-35, если попасть в пробку 35-50..


 


> самый близкий пляж оттуда - это наверное Лузановка, там явно ближе к лиманам. Вот ссылка на гуглемап: точка А - гидропорт, точка Б - Лузановка (где то так)
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sour...41363&t=h&z=14
> 
> на своих колесах ехать туда минут 20 максимум


 Спасибо за отзывчивость!

----------


## lazyden

ну да, в магазине можно купить новенький билет за 240.. а я буду покупать б/у за 250

----------


## wowadiorditsa

А разве цены на билеты не поднялись?

----------


## lazyden

Поднялись. С 220-ти до 240-ка  :smileflag:

----------


## wowadiorditsa

240 было чуть ли не месяц назад сейчас я уверен дороже.

----------


## lazyden

http://ampm.com.ua/cms/?page_id=24

----------


## wowadiorditsa

Так это  официальные цены. Мало ли что могут написать? Когда я покупал билеты оф. цена была 220 грн. а продают за 240. Так что или покупай или отстань!

----------


## lazyden

железная логика

----------


## Margared

> народ а во сколько ориентировочно тиесто будет играть?


 полночь?

----------


## zvet

два билета на Tiesto. main. 200 грн. isq 456921109, mob 097 941 15 32.

----------


## V.V.S.

Походу на концерт в Одессе билеты самые дорогие, даже Киев отстает)))

----------


## lazyden

билеты как раз дешевле киевских! разве что на ВИП дороже...

это просто великие "предприниматели" из од.форума, считают, что продадут билеты дороже чем в официальном магазине))

----------


## Spectre

Ну он вроде за 2 билета хочет 200 грн, как я понял

----------


## zvet

не знаю, имеете ли вы меня в виду в "великих "предприниматели" из од.форума", 
но сам брал эту парочку билетов в оф. магазине по 200 грн. и пытаюсь продать по той же цене, по причине того что физически не буду в Одессе. (в качестве доказательства есть даже чек)))))

----------


## zvet

to Spectre: ну за два билета 200 грн???? (может я не правильно выразился) но в таком случае я уж лучше их себе оставлью, в качестве памяти о пропущеном празднике))) 

200 грн - билет)

----------


## Spectre

тогда странно, смысл покупать у тебя по 200 если в магазине 170?  :smileflag:

----------


## zvet

даже не знаю где еще есть по 170, на сколько знаю такие цены были для первых партий билетова потом все поднялось. это на сайте ничего не изменилось. хотя может одесские магазины Диски и Кассеты сдесь подняли цены. но еще раз обращаю внимание - в качестве доказаельства - есть чек. так что без всяких накруток.

----------


## Margared

А есть информация, сколько билетов уже продано?

----------


## Galleon

zvet никтогда main не стоил 200 гривен, тебя скорее всего развели  :smileflag:  я fan брал за 220 в ДтК  :smileflag:  не верите, читайте https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=12702344&postcount=537

----------


## zvet

мда, странновато .... тогда

----------


## rosst

Пусть продают хоть за 500 ) Я бы дважды подумал покупать билеты с рук, более того по такой же цене (не говоря про дороже) чем у оф. представителя.

Кто то спрашивал как там дела с площадками: техника уже в дороге к нам, сцены вроде строятся.
http://ampm.com.ua/cms/?p=440

----------


## Ангел_Ночи

23 июня будет в наличии партия неоновых футболок приуроченных к концерту Tiesto в Одессе! Партия лимитированная. Цена 80 гривен за безрукавку и 90 гривен за обычную.
Цвета Белые и Черные.
если интересно здесь можно посмотреть и узнать подробности vkontakte.ru/club18487205

----------


## mirik

Что за непонятки? Тут цены на билеты!
http://ampm.com.ua/cms/?page_id=24 
Я лично в магазине ДтК возле к/т Золотой Дюк купила фан зону по 240гр за шт

И вот что ещё интересно... Билет регистрируется на сайте, мол розыгрыш призов...интесресно, если билет на входе забирают, то как потом доказать, что выйграл твой билет? Как-то мутно это всё! По ходу развод...

----------


## LLlyPuK.ua

> Что за непонятки? Тут цены на билеты!
> http://ampm.com.ua/cms/?page_id=24 
> Я лично в магазине ДтК возле к/т Золотой Дюк купила фан зону по 240гр за шт
> 
> И вот что ещё интересно... Билет регистрируется на сайте, мол розыгрыш призов...интесресно, если билет на входе забирают, то как потом доказать, что выйграл твой билет? Как-то мутно это всё! По ходу развод...


 Кто сказал что билет забирается?? Там магнитная лента, которую размагнитят да и все  :smileflag:

----------


## STRGANG

люди добрые раскажите пожалуста каким образом нужно заберать билеты при покупке на сайте ампм.соп то что закзать перечислеть ет я понел а что дальше ??? где забрать как забрать и будут ли они работать в день концерта смогу я их забрать т.к. только приежю в пятницу к обеду ??? 
заранее спасибо !

----------


## KEKS2

> а если не моя? тогда в купальнике?


 В купальнике тоже будет зачётно :smileflag:  Но лучше без :smileflag:

----------


## STRGANG

4 БИЛЕТА В МАЙН ! КУПЛЮ 4 БИЛЕТА ! в личку или майл [email protected]

----------


## KEKS2

Синоптики объявили штормовое предупреждение на три дня на юге Украины.
ШО БУДЕМ ДЕЛАТЬ?????????

----------


## KEKS2

Протягом 23-25 червня внаслідок впливу активних атмосферних фронтів на більшій частині території країни очікуються дощі з грозами, місцями шквали та пориви вітру 15-20 м/с, в окремих пунктах град. Про це сьогодні, 22 червня, ЗІК повідомили в Укргідрометеоцентрі

----------


## Sweet-X

> передумали идти?


 Конечно же нет!   :smileflag:

----------


## aquafruit

запутали все друг дружку...цены сейчас такие:main-180,vip-475,fan-нет,и вероятнее всего уже и не будет!

----------


## LLlyPuK.ua

Да там самолетами тучи разгонят, ради этого дела  :smileflag:

----------


## KEKS2

> запутали все друг дружку...цены сейчас такие:main-180,vip-475,fan-нет,и вероятнее всего уже и не будет!


 Откуда такая ложная инфа.?

----------


## d_night

Есть фэны  звоните :

 icq :.................. 352744656......................
tel.: ...................(о97)1454404..................
........................(о93)0698232..............  ....

Андрей

----------


## aquafruit

хм, я говорила о оф. представителях..таких как ДтаК...а так конечно...может и есть)))

----------


## d_night

Не буду даже комментировать выше отписавшуюся

----------


## aquafruit

та говорите уж, все ж свои...

----------


## трам-парапам

куплю билеты в фан зону

----------


## d_night

> та говорите уж, все ж свои...


 Все сказано уже очень давно в одних из первых постов в этой теме!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## STRGANG

4 БИЛЕТА В МАЙН ! КУПЛЮ 4 БИЛЕТА ! в личку или майл [email protected]

----------


## lazyden

ох и ливняка валит.. надеюсь до пятницы распогодится  :smileflag:

----------


## Бучка

*Продам 2 main билета по 170 грн. Все вопросы в личку.
П.С. "По одному не продаю.. Сообщения а-ля куплю в день концерта не принимаются."*

----------


## CLouD C.

все..начался ажиотаж на фанку О_О,поднимайте цены до 350)

----------


## Black_cat_women

Что-то не увидела я ажионтажа.....
Почему-то в Одессе дофига билетов остается,в отличие от других городов...и цены соответсвенно низкие,по сравнению с тем же Львовом..Вообщем,как-то странно для Одессы.
Но мне искренне жаль,что не получается пойти...не хочется такое действо пропускать((

----------


## CLouD C.

а где это в Одессе дофига фанки?

----------


## Black_cat_women

http://www.ampm.com.ua/shop/product.php?id_product=14
Тута есть..и думаю не только тута....и еще у меня 2 есть)))

----------


## gt-13

А кто знает эти автобусы которые должны на Гидропорт ездить с какого времени начнут ходить?

----------


## CLouD C.

я говорю не о интернет магазинах

----------


## Black_cat_women

у торговых не осталось?слабо верится...

----------


## CLouD C.

gt-13 с 19.30

----------


## CLouD C.

> у торговых не осталось?слабо верится...


 походу нет

----------


## *Sander*

На счёт тайм - апа , когда будет инфа ?

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko



----------


## taras80

> хм, я говорила о оф. представителях..таких как ДтаК...а так конечно...может и есть)))


 А чем не устраивают представители? УВсе оК!

----------


## CLouD C.

ЗИЛ с сеном решает))

----------


## shevika

Есть 2 билета в VIP зону, пишите в ЛС

----------


## khimera

> ЗИЛ с сеном решает))

----------


## Champion

Всем привет! Кто хорошо знает дорогу в "Гидропорт" (на место проведения мероприятия), подскажите, если ехать по окужной мимо Хаджибейского лимана, где именно сворачивать на Набережное? Кроме указателя, может есть какой-то крупный ориентир, который не пропустишь? Или может там огромный бигборд повесили?

----------


## Champion

Смотрел прогноз погоды на пятницу - надеюсь они ошиблись...

Кто знает как там будет парковка организована, цивильно или кто где бросил там пусть и стоит :smileflag:

----------


## Maxim_Litvinenko

Праковка бдет организована. стоимость парковки 20 грн.

----------


## KACATK

если ехать со стороны Усатово, то после заправки это первый перекрёсток (на нём налево и до поворота на Годропорт прямо)... думаю организаторы сподобятся на укозатели, хотя хз...
дождь концерту не помеха.... да и в субботу утром прочат норм погоду..

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Всем привет! Кто хорошо знает дорогу в "Гидропорт" (на место проведения мероприятия), подскажите, если ехать по окужной мимо Хаджибейского лимана, где именно сворачивать на Набережное? Кроме указателя, может есть какой-то крупный ориентир, который не пропустишь? Или может там огромный бигборд повесили?


 Я хорошо знаю)) живу тут просто))) сворачивать налево перед кладбищем! Перед памятником большим. Увидите сразу. Потом ехать до указателя Гидропорт. 
Кстати. Сегодня видела - уже что-то делают. Какие метоллоконструкции начали устанавливать.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

А я б пошла, но денег на Тиесто жалко  :smileflag:  вот в Минск на Скорпов ездила дважды (из-за вулкана) и 650 грн на билет отдала как 50 копеек...)))

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

пасмурно, сильный дождь, гроза - это прогноз на 25 июня

----------


## KACATK

> пасмурно, сильный дождь, гроза - это прогноз на 25 июня


 это прогноз - это баба ВАля казала-мазала... да и прогноз на 25ое, а сам концерт будет 26го утром, так что нечего боятся капитошки

----------


## Бучка

*Продам 2 main билета по 170 грн. Все вопросы в личку.
П.С. "По одному не продаю.. Сообщения а-ля куплю в день концерта не принимаются."*

----------


## DISIK

в дождик, будет жестко))

----------


## Margared

> это прогноз - это баба ВАля казала-мазала... да и прогноз на 25ое, а сам концерт будет 26го утром, так что нечего боятся капитошки


 Хоть один нормальный человек!))
Зачем сеять преждевременную панику???
Да и летний дождь - это же прекрасно!))))

----------


## Эппл

подскажите, пожалуйста, откуда именно с вокзала будут отходить автобусы, цену на проезд. Да, и ходить они начнут с 19:30? с каким интервалом и до которого часу?))

----------


## rosst

> А я б пошла, но денег на Тиесто жалко  вот в Минск на Скорпов ездила дважды (из-за вулкана) и 650 грн на билет отдала как 50 копеек...)))


 а зря )) 200 грн на сегодняшний день действительно как 50 коп... А за 50 коп побывать на таком мероприятии - стоит, просто даже из любопытства.  :smileflag: 

Народ, имейте совесть - пользуйтесь поиском. О цене автобусов уже писали как и обо многом другом. Та и с продажей билетов - уже напрягать начинаете.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> а зря )) 200 грн на сегодняшний день действительно как 50 коп...


 Ну кому как

----------


## rosst

> Ну кому как


 ну это я сужу смотря на чеки из магазинов, которые все еще пугают), не более

----------


## Вадя

> Ну кому как


 100% я бы например за скорпионс ни в жизни не отдал 650грн)
Погода напрягает..дожди непрерыные по гисметео..

----------


## KACATK

> Ну кому как


 на прыжки денег не жалко, а на 6ти часовое шоу смачного Теста жалко..
я напрмр не оч транс люблю - под настроение.. и иду только потому что он приехал в Одессу - никуда ехать не надо ради такого движа  :smileflag:

----------


## Эппл

> Народ, имейте совесть - пользуйтесь поиском. О цене автобусов уже писали как и обо многом другом. Та и с продажей билетов - уже напрягать начинаете.


 Ну вообще-то я читала темку и знаю, что вроде бы они будут "ориентировочно по 10-15 грн."
"предварительно автобусы будут отправляться от ж/д вокзала. возможно место отправления измениться."
Больше ничего толком я не видела

Так как все данные еще не точные, решила уточнить, потому что уже среда и в пятницу после работы мне будет не особо удобно узнавать, где же именно на вокзале стоят автобусы, когда отходит последний(чтоб не опоздать) и сколько денег с собой брать.
Простите, что напрягла вас, могли бы вообще не отвечать, если не знаете :smileflag:

----------


## rosst

> Ну вообще-то я читала темку и знаю, что вроде бы они будут "ориентировочно по 10-15 грн."
> "предварительно автобусы будут отправляться от ж/д вокзала. возможно место отправления измениться."
> Больше ничего толком я не видела
> 
> Так как все данные еще не точные, решила уточнить, потому что уже среда и в пятницу после работы мне будет не особо удобно узнавать, где же именно на вокзале стоят автобусы, когда отходит последний(чтоб не опоздать) и сколько денег с собой брать.
> Простите, что напрягла вас, могли бы вообще не отвечать, если не знаете


 точно? И вы читайте, что я пишу и кому. Без обид.



> 25/06/2010 с 19.30 - 01.00 от Ж/Д  Вокзала будут ходить Гидробусы по маршруту "Одесса - аэродром  Гидропорт".
> 
> обратно с 04.00
> 
> стоимость проезда 10 грн.
> 
> на территории ивента будет работать парковка. стоимость парковки для  легковых авто - 20 грн, для автобусов - 50 грн.


 


> Схема маршрута ж/д Одесса - аэропорт  Гидропорт

----------


## Вадя

А кто знает там дорога норм? низкая машина проедет?

----------


## mirik

> А кто знает там дорога норм? низкая машина проедет?


  Да-да! Интересный вопрос! А то если вдруг дождь, шоб там не было качелей в дороге! У меня тоже низкая машина ....

----------


## mirik

> Я хорошо знаю)) живу тут просто))) сворачивать налево перед кладбищем! Перед памятником большим. Увидите сразу. Потом ехать до указателя Гидропорт. 
> Кстати. Сегодня видела - уже что-то делают. Какие метоллоконструкции начали устанавливать.


 Скажи плз, какая там дорога?

----------


## ахматова

я вчера купила билеты в фан зону (240 грн) у регионального промоутера, его координаты указаны на сайте организатора.
в ДиК накануне мне сказали, что билетов в фан-зону нет. А мейн зона по 170 грн.

----------


## KACATK

> А кто знает там дорога норм? низкая машина проедет?


 низкая это ламбо или бугатти? :smileflag: 
дорога норм (лучше чем большинство дорог в городе) - всё у чего просвет равный/выше субарика в юбке проезжает виз ноу проблем..

----------


## Вадя

> низкая это ламбо или бугатти?
> дорога норм (лучше чем большинство дорог в городе) - всё у чего просвет равный/выше субарика в юбке проезжает виз ноу проблем..


 Ламбы не самые низкие машины в мире))
У ламбы клиренс 96мм) у меня 70 от губы..
Какой у субарика?
з.ы. давайте мерится письками))

----------


## Эппл

> точно? И вы читайте, что я пишу и кому. Без обид.


 Спасибо Это я и хотела узнать))))

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Скажи плз, какая там дорога?


 Нормальная тут дорога, проедете и на низкой без проблем  :smileflag:

----------


## Ангел_Ночи

Есть в наличии партия неоновых футболок приуроченных к концерту Tiesto в Одессе! Партия лимитированная. Цена 80 гривен за безрукавку и 90 гривен за обычную.
Цвета Белые и Черные.
звоните 063-253-82-72 или группа vkontakte.ru/club18487205

----------


## KACATK

> Ламбы не самые низкие машины в мире))
> У ламбы клиренс 96мм) у меня 70 от губы..
> Какой у субарика?
> з.ы. давайте мерится письками))


 что это за новая мода меряться у кого меньше))
70 мм пройдёт по всему пути следования..

----------


## KACATK

> Есть в наличии партия неоновых футболок приуроченных к концерту Tiesto в Одессе! Партия лимитированная. Цена 80 гривен за безрукавку и 90 гривен за обычную.
> Цвета Белые и Черные.
> звоните 063-253-82-72 или группа vkontakte.ru/club18487205


 ничё такие лого)..права на использование куплены у Тиесто ?  :smileflag: 
где можно глянуть?
на таком оупенэйре будут уфлампы??

----------


## Ангел_Ночи

> ничё такие лого)..права на использование куплены у Тиесто ? 
> где можно глянуть?
> на таком оупенэйре будут уфлампы??


 лично ездила права покупала, правда пока ездила забыла про лампы спросить :smileflag: 
глянуть можно в группе  http://vkontakte.ru/club18487205
или узнать по телефону 0632538272

----------


## Вадя

> что это за новая мода меряться у кого меньше))
> 70 мм пройдёт по всему пути следования..


 Пасиба) это и хотел узнать))

----------


## SLAMishe

а никто не в курсе где именно возле вокзала планируется маршрутка? а то у нас, как обычно - Привокзальная площадь имеет радиус в пару километров...)

----------


## gtroman

ПРОДАМ 4 ВИП БИЛЕТА В ОДЕССУ НА 25.06
по шаре 250 грн. комания не смогла поехать.
050-2277-053
Роман

----------


## SLAMishe

> ПРОДАМ 4 ВИП БИЛЕТА В ОДЕССУ НА 25.06
> по шаре 250 грн. комания не смогла поехать.
> 050-2277-053
> Роман


 сразу не понял что ВИП....ну тогда ШАРА! )

----------


## rosst

> а никто не в курсе где именно возле вокзала планируется маршрутка? а то у нас, как обычно - Привокзальная площадь имеет радиус в пару километров...)


 Эппл, теперь ты понимаешь почему я весьма резко ответил на твой вопрос? Реально вопросы обо одном и том же.

*SLAMishe* по карте кликни на пару постов выше, дружище.

зы. тема уже не обсуждение ивента, а барахолка ))) Кстати, в Киеве планируют небольшой флешмоб, а у нас у кого то есть какие то прикольные идеи?

----------


## d_night

VIP - 250?

----------


## SLAMishe

спасибо, - уже прозрел! )) а я подумал что это схема расположения Гидропорта ))

----------


## Эппл

а я нашла в контакте группу и там удобнее искать ответы на вопросы)))

----------


## Virsana

Просветите, плиз, насчет активации билетов: зарегистрировала билет на сайте, пришло письмо, что после проверки организатором будет активирован. Должно еще 1 письмо прийти с подтверждением активации или на этом все? Уже 5 день молчат...

----------


## Margared

> Просветите, плиз, насчет активации билетов: зарегистрировала билет на сайте, пришло письмо, что после проверки организатором будет активирован. Должно еще 1 письмо прийти с подтверждением активации или на этом все? Уже 5 день молчат...


 Я тож три дня назад зарегистрировала. До сих пор ни ответа ни привета.


Подскажите еще, плз, есть ли прямая маршрутка от автовокзала до ж/д вокзала. Номер?

----------


## Spectre

> Есть в наличии партия неоновых футболок приуроченных к концерту Tiesto в Одессе! Партия лимитированная. Цена 80 гривен за безрукавку и 90 гривен за обычную.
> Цвета Белые и Черные.
> звоните 063-253-82-72 или группа vkontakte.ru/club18487205


 Качество неплохое, купил себе.

----------


## Virsana

> Подскажите еще, плз, есть ли прямая маршрутка от автовокзала до ж/д вокзала. Номер?


 208 маршрутка

----------


## Margared

> 208 маршрутка


 Благодарю.

----------


## Silverio

2 Virsana и Margared:

я регистрировал в конце февраля и никаких писем не приходило, а с учетом того, что билеты будут при входе забирать - походу просто развод по поводу призов =)

----------


## Virsana

> 2 Virsana и Margared:
> 
> я регистрировал в конце февраля и никаких писем не приходило, а с учетом того, что билеты будут при входе забирать - походу просто развод по поводу призов =)


 С другой стороны, у них есть ваше ФИО, номер тел. и мыло - думаю, этого достаточно для розыгрыша.

----------


## Silverio

ну могли бы хоть подтверждение регистрации прислать =)

з.ы.: только что еще раз зарегистрировал свой билет - никаких ограничений (=

----------


## Бучка

*Продам 2 мэйна по 160 грн!!! Оба сразу, а не по одному.
Контактный тел. 093-161-25-90. Звонить с 9:00 до 21:00. Саша*

----------


## Sweet-X

> ну могли бы хоть подтверждение регистрации прислать =)
> 
> з.ы.: только что еще раз зарегистрировал свой билет - никаких ограничений (=


 А мне почти сразу после активации на мыло письмо пришло с подтверждением регистрации Так что видно что-то вы не так заполнили
И на счёт "ещё раз зарегистрировал",на сайте же чётко пишется : "Внимание! Каждый участник розыгрыша может активировать только один билет. Все повторные данные активации будут удаленны из базы розыгрыша!" .....

----------


## Spectre

Что слышно с транспортом?

----------


## Mahaona

> Что слышно с транспортом?


 http://vkontakte.ru/topic-3975510_22762193

Тут слышно :
 От ЖД вокзала (привокзальная площадь) Отправка строго с 19:00!!! Там будут вас уже ждать бары, и музыка на разогрев. Вход будет работать. Желательно уехать по раньше. Что бы мы Вас всех успели перевезти. Обратно маршрутки будут ходить с 04:00 утра. Стоимость проезда 10 гривен в одну сторону!!! :smileflag: 

А  что с погодой делать

----------


## Spectre

Если будет такое как сегодня ночью то зонтики можно не брать, не спасет  :smileflag:  Кстати, прояснить надо бы - с зонтиком вообще пустят?

----------


## shevika

Есть один билет в VIP зону, отдам дешевле чем покупали.

----------


## timboom

куплю тел 735 21 35

----------


## Медофф Алексей

продвам два лишних билета фанзону по 200 грн. 050-391-28-55

----------


## Sweet-X

> Если будет такое как сегодня ночью то зонтики можно не брать, не спасет  Кстати, прояснить надо бы - с зонтиком вообще пустят?


 Меня тоже этот вопрос интересует

----------


## Sweet-X

> Я хорошо знаю)) живу тут просто))) сворачивать налево перед кладбищем! Перед памятником большим. Увидите сразу. Потом ехать до указателя Гидропорт. 
> Кстати. Сегодня видела - уже что-то делают. Какие метоллоконструкции начали устанавливать.


 
Ольга,как там подготовочка?

----------


## ахматова

а кто-то узнавал стоимость такси до гидропорта? из центра, например?

----------


## GOODY

Дайте GPS координаты  :smileflag:

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> Ольга,как там подготовочка?


 Лень идти смотреть))) вообще заборов уже наставили, но таких низеньких... а у меня с балкона вообще все как на ладони  :smileflag:

----------


## rosst

> Лень идти смотреть))) вообще заборов уже наставили, но таких низеньких... а у меня с балкона вообще все как на ладони


 хех боюсь завтра поспать будет сложно ) отсыпайтесь заранее  :smileflag:

----------


## mirik

Ну как вам погодка, народ??? =(

----------


## rosst

> Ну как вам погодка, народ??? =(


  :smileflag:  а есть коструктивные предложения?

----------


## LLlyPuK.ua

> а кто-то узнавал стоимость такси до гидропорта? из центра, например?


 Я думаю примерно столько же как и до поскота  :smileflag:

----------


## rosst

> Я думаю примерно столько же как и до поскота


 тут надо уточнять, могут попытаться посчитать как доставка за город - а там немного другие тарифы. Поэтому лучше узнать наверняка. Я, кстати, тоже не прочь узнать такую инфу, но звонить лень

----------


## saneklad

> Кстати, прояснить надо бы - с зонтиком вообще пустят?


 Ну допустим, если впустят - то куда его девать и где держать все 8 часов?  :smileflag: 
Думаю, что ответ очевиден. 




> а есть коструктивные предложения?


 Да и вообще можно на крайний случай дождевик взять.

Как по мне, лёгкий дождик и промокшая толпа наоборот подогреет интерес к концерту!

----------


## rosst

> Да и вообще можно на крайний случай дождевик взять.
> Как по мне, лёгкий дождик и промокшая толпа наоборот подогреет интерес к концерту!


 дождевик - это само собой. Хотя вот уже сегодня гизметео показывает, что завтра ночью дождя не будет. Вопрос - в другом, необходимо одевать на ноги что то такое (закрытые кросовки как минимум), чтобы за часы топтания по мокрой траве ноги не промокли - это верный путь простудится. 

зы. давайте притягивать хорошую погоду, а не паниковать, что все будет мокро )

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> хех боюсь завтра поспать будет сложно ) отсыпайтесь заранее


 Я и не собиралась завтра ночью спать)))

----------


## saneklad

> Хотя вот уже сегодня гизметео показывает, что завтра ночью дождя не будет. Вопрос - в другом, необходимо одевать на ноги что то такое (закрытые кросовки как минимум), чтобы за часы топтания по мокрой траве ноги не промокли - это верный путь простудится. 
> 
> зы. давайте притягивать хорошую погоду, а не паниковать, что все будет мокро )


 На гисметео ориентироваться - это себя не уважать, у них каждые 10 минут погода меняется  :smileflag:  У меня гаджет на рабочем столе и то правдивее показывает...

Конечно, и я уверен, что отлично отдохну при не менее хорошей погоде. Так что руки в ноги, обдумываем, что одевать надёжное и высыпаемся как сурки сегодня, чтобы хватило энергии...

----------


## STRGANG

kto znaet laizeri budut ????

----------


## sercher

Продам два билета в фан зоне,по 240грн
067-489-14-10

----------


## Эппл

не могу дождаться уже))) мне сегодня снилось, что я уже на концерте)

----------


## V.V.S.

Чета как то слабо сцену и всю иную инфраструктуру монтируют. Человек 7 всего занимаются. Завтра наверное ударный день будет.

----------


## OtherMan

продам 2 билета в фан-зону по 220 грн
+38093 840-67-36

----------


## Cool MAN

а что билетов уже нет что народ тут предлагает ?

я тоже собирался но тяну до последнего, с такой погодой по грязной пахоте прыгать что-то не прельщает, а то не Тиесто а колхозное пати будет чесс слово.

Во вторник туда ездил, начали монтировать сцену и там где ВИП зона, честно говоря думал ВИП будет возле сцены где-то, а его вынесли относительно далеко, плюс только в том что не землю топтать, а чут повыше на помостах.
Как там дела на сегодня обстоят кто заезжал посмотреть ?

p.s. смотрю в окно и на прогноз и всё это не внишает доверия, по Yahoo Weather сегодня ночью дождь и завтра дождь ! плюс стоит принять во внимание что дожди уже не первый день и замля уже успела промокнуть и сырая, а солнца не было чтобы она подсохла...

----------


## HP Baxxter

Хорош понековать!  :smileflag:

----------


## CLouD C.

а с бухлом туда пустят?

----------


## saneklad

> Хорош понековать!


 +100500
Прошу заметить, что дожди не во всех районах Одессы шли равномерно. Думайте о хорошем и визуализируйте только *ясную погоду*!  :smileflag: 

А теперь ВНИМАНИЕ:

*Завтра скорее всего будет немного фоток с концерта в моём твиттере: так сказать в прямом эфире. По прибытию, ну и с выступления. Кто не сможет попасть в Гидропорт - будет уникальный шанс окунуться в атмосферу.
На сколько хватит зарядки на моей Nokia, ну и если толпа не сильно помешает 

Подписывайтесь, следите за мной в Twitter: http://twitter.com/sanek_ladygin*

----------


## HP Baxxter

Прикольно! Кому то погода не подходит , а кто то вообще бухать едит! )))

----------


## Cool MAN

> Прикольно! Кому то погода не подходит , а кто то вообще бухать едит! )))


 ага, народ такой лишь бы нажраться 

читайте правила на ampm, фейс контроль, нариков, алкашей, с ширкой и выпивкой впускать не будут ! а в баре наверно такие цены, что нажраться у них денег не хватит  :smileflag: )))

----------


## Silverio

из правил:

4. Организатор мероприятия оставляет за собой право осуществлять личный осмотр посетителей с целью обеспечения безопасности. На мероприятие категорически запрещается проносить:
— любые виды оружия (включая холодное, газовое, пневматическое, огнестрельное и т.д.), а также газовые баллончики, электрошокеры;
— любые виды наркотических средств, а также приспособления для их применения;
— легко бьющиеся и колющие предметы, а также любые стеклянные предметы;
— любые жидкости и напитки, включая безалкогольные;
— лазерные указки, светящиеся палочки и браслеты, а также другие подобные предметы;
Все перечисленные предметы будут изыматься службой безопасности при входе на территорию мероприятия. В целях общественной безопасности не осуществляется временное хранение предметов, которые запрещены.

з.ы.: а вообще читайте правила http://ampm.com.ua/cms/?page_id=9

----------


## SLAMishe

> а с бухлом туда пустят?


 а зачем, если там будут свои бары..? на счет дождика, - дождевики самое оно, мы лично так и сделаем! а еще кеды или резиновые сапожки, ОЗК опятьже таки, ну или как апогей рыболовный комбез!  пропускать ТАКОЕ из-за дождя нельзя ОДНОЗНАЧНО!!!

----------


## den4ik_love_music

через час в Харькове начинается концерт, а завтра уже к нам... ухх 

http://twitter.com/tiesto
Touch down in Ukraine,Kharkov

----------


## Cool MAN

Харькову повезло, открыл их прогноз у них просто пасмурно и тепло, а у нас дождь идет 

вот с ГугМап фото по гидропорту
www.panoramio.com/photo/22763369

обратите внимание на земляное покрытие и представьте во что оно превращается когда 3 дня дожди, танцевать все будут именно в этой каше, асфальта там нет !

----------


## relaxxxx

> танцевать все будут именно в этой каше, асфальта там нет !


 Та это мягко сказано но мне пофиг я такое не могу пропустить !!!

----------


## CLouD C.

автобусы ровно в 19 отходят или раньше я не пойму

----------


## Danilenko

продам 1 билет ман зона

----------


## geralt_lex

Вопрос для водителей: реально ли до Объездной доехать по улице Балтская дорога?

----------


## CLouD C.

не ну погода просто п...ц,

----------


## Rojen

нет, нужно объезжать через 7-ю

----------


## Balannas

Скажите а сегодня еще реально билеты взять?

----------


## GOODY

> Скажите а сегодня еще реально билеты взять?


 Думаю да, но поторопитесь.

----------


## CLouD C.

да у нас еще куча main u VIP 180 u 475rpH

----------


## Вадя

> нет, нужно объезжать через 7-ю


 а можно узнать почему?
На карте 3стр назад именно этот маршрут указан для автобусов..

----------


## Lorenzo

Продам билеты в фан зону по 200грн. Есть 3 билета.

----------


## HP Baxxter

Не кто случайно не слыхал , как там TIESTO в Харькове отыграл?

----------


## Balannas

> Продам билеты в фан зону по 200грн. Есть 3 билета.
> 067-812-29-02 Женя


 написала в личку!!!сейчас обзваниваю своих!!

----------


## Cool MAN

> Скажите а сегодня еще реально билеты взять?


 с такой погодой свободные билеты будут даже после начала концерта

----------


## geralt_lex

> нет, нужно объезжать через 7-ю


 Это понятно, что на Балтскую дорогу можно выехать только через 7ю Пересыпскую.

Но вот есть ли хоть какая-то пародия на покрытие на Балтской дороге, на котором я не оставлю весь обвес, вот в чем вопрос

----------


## V.V.S.

> Это понятно, что на Балтскую дорогу можно выехать только через 7ю Пересыпскую.
> 
> Но вот есть ли хоть какая-то пародия на покрытие на Балтской дороге, на котором я не оставлю весь обвес, вот в чем вопрос


 Дорога хорошая, вчера ездил.

----------


## Rojen

есть, там относительно не плохая дорога, вопрос в другом, как на неё безболезнено выехать...там поставили перекрытие, нужно как-то двором ехать....я бы не рисковал, и объехал через Котовского по заболотного, лишние 10 км, но на бензин, а не на ремонт в 10 раз дороже (если не повезёт)

----------


## V.V.S.

> есть, там относительно не плохая дорога, вопрос в другом, как на неё безболезнено выехать...там поставили перекрытие, нужно как-то двором ехать....я бы не рисковал, и объехал через Котовского по заболотного, лишние 10 км, но на бензин, а не на ремонт в 10 раз дороже (если не повезёт)


 Въезжаете на 7 пересыпскую и по главной, которая будет извиваться в лево выезжаете прямо на Балтскую дорогу, сворачиваете вправо. Далее по Балтской дороге будет развилка, вроде как равнозначные дороги - нужно взять левее, и прямо выезжаете на объездную, пересекаете ее и въезжаете в село Котовка (по моему). Проедете его и справа будет указатель на "Гидропорт".

----------


## kashelka

помогите, пожалуйста, купить два билета в фан зону. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## Galleon

та ладно отличная погода, вон уже солнце вышло  :smileflag:

----------


## Lorenzo

> Продам билеты в фан зону по 200грн. Есть 3 билета.


 Билеты уже проданывсем спасибо

----------


## Balannas

2 билета фан зона????если есть пишите в личку!!!

----------


## V.V.S.

http://night.kharkov.ua/forum/2-71710-18
Отзывы о вчерашнем выступлении в Харькове.

----------


## sema-sv

продам 1 vip билет на tiesto 400 гривен срочно 0979249110

----------


## CLouD C.

во сколько он именно выходит?

----------


## Galleon

> во сколько он именно выходит?


 никто точно не знает, ориентировочно в 12  :smileflag: 

да видео зачет, как представлю эту толпу на опэне  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Cool MAN

в Харькове супер потому что они в каком-то помещении, по бокам балконы, на голову ничего не капало и под ногами не чвякало  :smileflag:

----------


## palmali

КУПЛЮ 1 БИЛЕТ В ФАН ЗОНУ  ЗВОНИТЬ: 0674846376

----------


## Danilenko

продам билет на концерт Тиесто -150 грн-пишите

----------


## palmali

НУЖНА ФАН -  ЗОНА   ТЕЛ:0674846376

----------


## Danilenko

билеты на Тиесто-зона меин-150 грн- срочно-0934339561-Алена

----------


## Danilenko

продам билет на тиесто-мейн зона-150 грн=срочно-звоните 0934339561-алена

----------


## Balannas

> продам билет на тиесто-мейн зона-150 грн=срочно-звоните 0934339561-алена


 слушай это что для слепых????или для даунов???

----------


## Sправедливоsть

> не могу дождаться уже))) мне сегодня снилось, что я уже на концерте)


 мне тож приснилось)))

----------


## mmtrll

> НУЖНА ФАН -  ЗОНА   ТЕЛ:0674846376


 Привет, ну что нашла билет? Люба

----------


## palmali

> Привет, ну что нашла билет? Люба


 НЕТ ЛЮБА .. ЖДУ   :smileflag:

----------


## helen berg

заберите билетик в main zone! за 150 грн. 

Продан

----------


## Peeping Tom

КУПЛЮ 2 БИЛЕТА В ФАН  ЗОНУ!!!!!СРОЧНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

+30937086434

----------


## Ангел_Ночи

Поступила партия неоновых футболок приуроченных к концерту Tiesto в Одессе! Партия лимитированная. Цена 80 и 90 гривен.
Также  появятся футболки L повышенной плотности по 100 гривен.
желающие посмотреть или узнать подробнее звоните 0632538272

----------


## Spec[!]al Need[5]

придется месить болото? =(((

----------


## rosst

ну есть наверное шанс, если больше лить сегодня не будет, что там протряхнет.. сухо кончено не будет, но можеи и болота не будет

----------


## Krugger

кто как едет ? не хочу с воказала ехать...

----------


## Pret-a-porte

я с поскота буду ехать,скорее всего фару ловить,потому что позвонила в "чемпион" они сказали что около 120 грн с поскота,убила цена вообще.
Думаю за 50 грн.довезёт частник причём с великим удовольствием)))) :smileflag:

----------


## Danilenko

почему для слепых??

----------


## CLouD C.

продам фан 250р 722 34 32 Диски Та Касети

----------


## Balannas

> почему для слепых??


 зачем три раза подряд писать одно и тоже ???

----------


## Danilenko

лушай это что для слепых????или для даунов???-почему для слепых?

----------


## Danilenko

мое желание-там есть разница

----------


## Balannas

> мое желание-там есть разница


 А ну да это меняет полностью дело!!!)))

----------


## toni4ka

[Нужен срочно 1 билет. Пишите в личку :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## toni4ka

На фан зону)))

----------


## An__

с пос.Котовского на такси никто не собирается добираться?
Нас двое, чем больше человек - тем меньше скидываться  :smileflag: 
Просто с пос.Котовского до Гидропорта около 15минут езды и ехать на ЖД вокзал, тратить кучу времени не очень хочется...

----------


## rosst

не знаю как в Гидропорте, но у меня во дворе по травке уже можно вполне нормально передвигаться, а вот на асфальте есть как раз нехилые лужи.

----------


## Sправедливоsть

> с пос.Котовского на такси никто не собирается добираться?
> Нас двое, чем больше человек - тем меньше скидываться 
> Просто с пос.Котовского до Гидропорта около 15минут езды и ехать на ЖД вокзал, тратить кучу времени не очень хочется...


 а кто нибудь ещё едет с пос. Котовского?

----------


## Cool MAN

был час назад там, немного заснял на видео процесс подготовки

вот: http://vkontakte.ru/video_ext.php?oid=45200728&id=146155313&hash=3e552ab3d94fd4db
и вот копия: http://www.24video.net/video/view/1055428

моё имхо: если дождя больше не будет то всё ок, если пойдет то будет болото
на видео синие помосты это ВИП зона, как видите понту от неё никакого, сильно она далеко от сцены. Парковка будет, въезд в самом начале от дороги, там ворота, но стоянка на траве, опять же если дождь то замес грязи гарантирован.

----------


## Sправедливоsть

> был час назад там, немного заснял на видео процесс подготовки
> 
> вот: http://vkontakte.ru/video_ext.php?oid=45200728&id=146155313&hash=3e552ab3d94fd4db
> и вот копия: http://www.24video.net/video/view/1055428
> 
> моё имхо: если дождя больше не будет то всё ок, если пойдет то будет болото
> на видео синие помосты это ВИП зона, как видите понту от неё никакого, сильно она далеко от сцены. Парковка будет, въезд в самом начале от дороги, там ворота, но стоянка на траве, опять же если дождь то замес грязи гарантирован.


 нормально сделали на мой взгляд для vip зоны ,так как они могут ходить в любой зоне, а в случае ождя моггут спрятаться под навес. или у них не будет навеса от дождя?

----------


## CLouD C.

полееее....русское поо-о-оле ))

----------


## Spec[!]al Need[5]

мдам... думаю дождь будет.. пятаки натянем на носы и будем резвится как поросята! хД   *виииии* хД

----------


## rosst

> нормально сделали на мой взгляд для vip зоны ,так как они могут ходить в любой зоне, а в случае ождя моггут спрятаться под навес. или у них не будет навеса от дождя?


 ну под трибуны залезть смогут в крайнем случае

----------


## Sправедливоsть

> ну под трибуны залезть смогут в крайнем случае


  а для машин есть стоянка?

----------


## V.V.S.

> а для машин есть стоянка?


 
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=12852199&postcount=761

----------


## kashelka

никто не знает какие условия для машин?

----------


## Sправедливоsть

> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=12852199&postcount=761


 на видео я что-то не рассмотрел где там для машин места

----------


## AQUAMARIT

> мдам... думаю дождь будет.. пятаки натянем на носы и будем резвится как поросята! хД   *виииии* хД


 Прогноз ГИСМЕТЕО:
18:00	
малооблачно, сильный дождь

21:00	
ясно

0:00
ясно

3:00
малооблачно, дождь, гроза

6:00	
пасмурно, дождь, гроза

9:00
пасмурно, дождь

----------


## AQUAMARIT

Еду в резиновых сапогах и дождевике!!!!!

----------


## Cool MAN

> нормально сделали на мой взгляд для vip зоны ,так как они могут ходить в любой зоне, а в случае ождя моггут спрятаться под навес. или у них не будет навеса от дождя?


 у vip нет навеса, просто подиум повыше от земли, на нём должны поставить столики судя по всему согласно сайту, но аренда столиков платная

По поводу стоянки, я её просто не заснял, да её бы всё равно не было видно т.к. она представляет собой поле в которое вбиты колышки и натянуты ленточки для обозначения куда по полю ехать  :smileflag: 
Как только повернули с трассы, метров через 20 справа будут ворота и заезд внутрь аэродрома, места там полно для машин но там такая же трава, если пойдет дождь то по грязи забуксовать проще простого

----------


## Odessiit

Остался 1 билет...

----------


## Odessiit

Всем привет!!!Продам билет на концерт Тиесто в Одессе 25.06.10...ФАН ЗОНА...Цена - 270 грн.
Тел. 063-37-35-709 Игорь.

----------


## Iren__need

нужно 2 билета на фан зону 0939805030

----------


## An__

> Еду в резиновых сапогах и дождевике!!!!!


 мы сегодня специально для такого случая купили дождевики

----------


## CLouD C.

продам срочно фан зону 250грн 1 штука очень срочно 0638187319

----------


## dimak

0632493732

----------


## BESTY

я с пос. Котовского. кто еще будет ехать? присоединюсь

----------


## An__

> я с пос. Котовского. кто еще будет ехать? присоединюсь


 я хочу позвонить в такси, в прошлом году, когда я ездила на прыжки, мы сбрасывались по 10грн с человека...

----------


## Sправедливоsть

> у vip нет навеса, просто подиум повыше от земли, на нём должны поставить столики судя по всему согласно сайту, но аренда столиков платная
> 
> По поводу стоянки, я её просто не заснял, да её бы всё равно не было видно т.к. она представляет собой поле в которое вбиты колышки и натянуты ленточки для обозначения куда по полю ехать 
> Как только повернули с трассы, метров через 20 справа будут ворота и заезд внутрь аэродрома, места там полно для машин но там такая же трава, если пойдет дождь то по грязи забуксовать проще простого


 спасибо 




> я с пос. Котовского. кто еще будет ехать? присоединюсь


 я еду

----------


## BESTY

ок, звони! напишешь что и как. с какого р-на поселка ехать будете?

----------


## An__

> ок, звони! напишешь что и как. с какого р-на поселка ехать будете?


 Марсельская по Добровольского

----------


## BESTY

норм. я Добровольского/Заболотного. ток мне еще билет надо купить) надеюсь куплю

----------


## An__

> норм. я Добровольского/Заболотного. ток мне еще билет надо купить) надеюсь куплю


 давай  :smileflag:  тут много объявлений о продаже и в контакте в группах тоже видела

----------


## BESTY

тут как-то стремно.. вдруг поддельный продадут и тогда все пропало

----------


## Galleon

тут народ наглеет, такие цены ломит

----------


## Sправедливоsть

> тут как-то стремно.. вдруг поддельный продадут и тогда все пропало


 билеты наверно  и на месте можно взять

----------


## Sправедливоsть

куча милиции наверное будет

----------


## Galleon

> куча милиции наверное будет


 особенно на выезде с гидропорта  :smileflag:  водил шманать будут 100%  :smileflag: )

----------


## Sправедливоsть

> особенно на выезде с гидропорта  водил шманать будут 100% )


 та ну, 
надеюсь не 100%

----------


## An__

> норм. я Добровольского/Заболотного. ток мне еще билет надо купить) надеюсь куплю


 позвонила в такси узнала, с пос.Котовского, от Марсельской, до Гидропорта - 63грн, если разделить на 4чел. то получается по 16грн/чел, т.е. на 4грн больше, если считать проезд до ЖД вокзала и оттуда в Гидропорт, зато экономия времени.
Пока нас трое...

----------


## Cool MAN

> особенно на выезде с гидропорта  водил шманать будут 100% )


 ага, парням предлагать дунуть в трубочку, а девушкам сыграть на кожаной флейте

----------


## Эппл

люди, а где вы дождевики достали?)))
а то понятия не имею, что надевать((

----------


## Cool MAN

волнует 2 вопроса:
1. будет ли дождь
2. будут ли билеты продавать по месту

кто едет пораньше киньте телефон в личку, пробьете обстановку на месте, расскажите, а мы тут на форуме уже напишем чтобы люди были в курсе


*p.s. на всякий случай кто билеты продает, можете телефончики кинуть, хочу 2 в ФАН, готов купить по месту в районе 21-22 часов, при условии конечно что не будет дождя...*

----------


## Sправедливоsть

> волнует 2 вопроса:
> 1. будет ли дождь
> 2. будут ли билеты продавать по месту
> 
> кто едет пораньше киньте телефон в личку, пробьете обстановку на месте, расскажите, а мы тут на форуме уже напишем чтобы люди были в курсе


 это дело хорошее

----------


## BESTY

по 16 грн хорошо! я бы с вами. надо контактами обменяться

----------


## An__

> люди, а где вы дождевики достали?)))
> а то понятия не имею, что надевать((


 сёдня на Привозе купили  :smileflag: 
что одеть не знаю, но думаю, главное на ноги нормальные кроссовки обуть, если там будет болото, то в другой обуви можно промокнуть и замёрзнуть...Но это только моё личное мнение  :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

> волнует 2 вопроса:
> 1. будет ли дождь
> 2. будут ли билеты продавать по месту
> 
> кто едет пораньше киньте телефон в личку, пробьете обстановку на месте, расскажите, а мы тут на форуме уже напишем чтобы люди были в курсе
> 
> 
> *p.s. на всякий случай кто билеты продает, можете телефончики кинуть, хочу 2 в ФАН, готов купить по месту в районе 21-22 часов, при условии конечно что не будет дождя...*


 Билеты на месте будут :

Мэйн - 200
Фэн - 250 
Вип - 500 

Вот где то так  :smileflag:

----------


## Chey

кто скажет во сколько автобусы начинают ездить и до скольких?, во сколько начало выступления самого тиесто?

----------


## Cool MAN

> Билеты на месте будут :
> 
> Мэйн - 200
> Фэн - 250 
> Вип - 500 
> 
> Вот где то так


 там официальная касса или подпольно с рук ?  :smileflag:

----------


## loop

Продам 1 (один) билет в VIP зону 470грн. т.309-288 Вова

----------


## rosst

> там официальная касса или подпольно с рук ?


 официальный подпольный цех билетопечатальщиков ))) Думаю и оф касса там будет и вроде d_night давно продает билеты тут.

----------


## saneklad

Вобщем всем хорошего настроения, увидимся на танцполе! 
Погода нам улыбается, и, уверен, что Тиесто ещё шире...

----------


## AQUAMARIT

> кто скажет во сколько автобусы начинают ездить и до скольких?, во сколько начало выступления самого тиесто?


 Вроде как с 20-00 и до 1-00 с жд вокзала. А тиесто наверно к 24-00 подтянется

----------


## Aivory

погоду сегодня по радио обещали на вечер хорошую...без дождя...но мы все равно дождевиками запаслись, купили в магазине для рыбалки))))

----------


## An__

> Вроде как с 20-00 и до 1-00 с жд вокзала. А тиесто наверно к 24-00 подтянется


 ранее писали что с 19.00 до 23.00 автобусы от ЖД вокзала...

----------


## Sправедливоsть

> ранее писали что с 19.00 до 23.00 автобусы от ЖД вокзала...


 а обратно во сколько автобусы едут? (так про между прочим, интересно)

----------


## An__

> а обратно во сколько автобусы едут? (так про между прочим, интересно)


 там же писали: с 4.00 до 8.00  :smileflag:

----------


## Chey

Кто во сколько выезжает?) и откуда?

----------


## taras80

будет ли гардероб или какое-то место чтобы оставить рюкзак?

----------


## rosst

> будет ли гардероб или какое-то место чтобы оставить рюкзак?


 навряд ли...

----------


## Sправедливоsть

много ли будет органов правопорядка в лице гаишников

----------


## Lorenzo

> много ли будет органов правопорядка в лице гаишников


 А что изменит, если Вы узнаете количество сотрудников, которые будут блюсти порядок ???
Такие вопросы явно улыбают

----------


## Cool MAN

вот я тоже не понял зачем девушки знать сколько будет ГАИшников  :smileflag: )
хотите пить горячительное на пати - езжайте на такси, хотите на своей машине - не пейте  :smileflag:

----------


## Galleon

> много ли будет органов правопорядка в лице гаишников


 вы решили пъяной домой возвращаться за рулем?

----------


## Lorenzo

Ну, что народ осталось совсем немного, погодка слава Богу радует, бум надеяться, что ночью будет чистое небо!!!

----------


## Sправедливоsть

> А что изменит, если Вы узнаете количество сотрудников, которые будут блюсти порядок ???
> Такие вопросы явно улыбают


 Вас улыбают и мне приятно)))) Улыбайтесь на здоровье люди!!

----------


## rosst

> Вас улыбают и мне приятно)))) Улыбайтесь на здоровье люди!!


 так позвоните на горячую линию ГАИ с этим вопросом, пусть и они порадуются

----------


## Galleon

> так позвоните на горячую линию ГАИ с этим вопросом, пусть и они порадуются


 с вопросом ребят, я насинячусь и за руль сяду, вас там не будет я надеюсь?

----------


## Genux

Скорее всего там КомарикИ обрадуются, вот им будет пир горой !!!

----------


## rosst

кстати, вот сижу и думаю.. что то мне подсказывает, что в джинсовых шортах можно будет слегка отморозится, если еще не ночь, а уже 20 градусов.. Шо ж будет в гидропорте, надо по ходу штаны одевать, а не хочется (((

----------


## Genux

Вот и я думал попонтоваться в капри...не судьба  :smileflag:

----------


## Lorenzo

однозначно штанци!!!

----------


## KACATK

> кстати, вот сижу и думаю.. что то мне подсказывает, что в джинсовых шортах можно будет слегка отморозится, если еще не ночь, а уже 20 градусов.. Шо ж будет в гидропорте, надо по ходу штаны одевать, а не хочется (((


  растираемся водкой и не паримся...
*смогу подкинуть два-три тела... еду с 5ой фонтана через центр..выезжаю в 21:45*

----------


## Lorenzo

> растираемся водкой и не паримся...
> *смогу подкинуть два-три тела... еду с 5ой фонтана через центр..выезжаю в 21:45*


 А не рановато ли ты выезжаешь? :smileflag:

----------


## Cool MAN

я тоже в 21 поеду, что там раньше делать если Тиесто раньше 12 ночи не появится

----------


## djelsamino78

Едем на машине с таирова 2 человека =) 
можем взять в компанию еще двоих

----------


## rosst

> Just got to Odessa,having an amazing lunch!Way  better then the picture I showed earlier!


  с твитера Тиесто )) Главное хорошенько зарядится! )

----------


## Sправедливоsть

> так позвоните на горячую линию ГАИ с этим вопросом, пусть и они порадуются


 а мне всё равно, у меня все в порядке

----------


## rosst

ну лады, тайм ту гоу )) Сеня наша ночь, так что всем приятного полёта и до встречи на 7ом небе )))

----------


## den4ik_love_music

Hmmm food from the Ukraine,it taste better then it looks..
http://tweetphoto.com/29018705

сдобненько покормили Тиесто в Харькове))

----------


## Эппл

> растираемся водкой и не паримся...
> *смогу подкинуть два-три тела... еду с 5ой фонтана через центр..выезжаю в 21:45*


 Если проедешь через Сегедскую, то мы с подругой за)))
Пы.Сы. На такое мероприятие на машине?)

----------


## KACATK

> А не рановато ли ты выезжаешь?


 еси это не сарказм, то не - норм.. на разогреве нормальные типы будут..

----------


## KACATK

> Если проедешь через Сегедскую, то мы с подругой за)))
> Пы.Сы. На такое мероприятие на машине?)


 ок - проеду через Сегедскую.. тел в личке.. набери, скажи где вы будете стоять..
ACAB /// Drink And Drive Only 
шутка... к 5ти утра протрезвеем-с

----------


## Lorenzo

> еси это не сарказм, то не - норм.. на разогреве нормальные типы будут..


 неа, не сарказм.....так может и нам раньше выезжать

----------


## An__

ч-з пос.Котовского никто не будет проезжать, у кого есть пара свободных мест?

----------


## KACATK

вот эти ребята на разогреве вроде как  Moon Beam ..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FeLIjulxTc

----------


## An__

> а мне всё равно, у меня все в порядке


 ах, Денис, Денис, шо ж ты так подводишь...

----------


## spawnua

ну вот и гидропорт, и хде тут касса? ))

----------


## spawnua

буду пытаться транслировать тут
http://twitter.com/skalinov

----------


## sage

реально а трансляцию негде в нете нельзя намутить ?

----------


## Sправедливоsть

приехали ,нормально было

----------


## dimak

ну такое....надеюсь только первый будет комом )

----------


## StiLe

am:pm снова обосрались с организацией! из-за дибильного входа уже ничего не хотелось. А вот ID&T как всегда отожгли по полной, от наших такое еще лет 100 наверно можно не ждать)))
Ну а выступление было ахренительным, Тиесто конечно уже не тот... другой формат совсем и т.п., ну собственно для тех кто шарит - это не должно было быть сюрпризом, ведь все знали на что идут. Хотя я уже представляю тут кучу коментов типа "где транс?!" и т.д.  :smileflag:

----------


## alinawoman

только попала домой))))
уиииииииии))))))
это было классно! независимо от того ЧТО играл Тайс!!! хотя жаль, что так мало было его старых вещей...
все равно я оставила там свой голос! говорить ваще не могу...
ОН такой лапочка!!! он реально ловит кайф от своих выступлений, у него такая искренняя улыбка, он по-настоящему радуется! и это очень подкупает)))

конечно организация оставляет желать лучшего... хотя в прошлом году в Киеве с этим было все в поряде! зато тут мы успели нормально накатить пивасика, поваляться почти на летном поле, сделать сумасшедшие фотки - во всем нужно искать плюсы

----------


## Spectre

Организация - полный пипец. И виноваты в этом, в первую очередь, мы сами. Стадо какое-то. Начиная от вокзала и заканчивая очередью на автобус домой. Я уже не говорю про то как сломали забор + барную стойку и все зашли и побежали дружно в вип. А потом все удивляются почему же к нам никто не ездит. И обрыганов полно. Спрашивается, зачем ехать на концерт хрен знает куда чтоб нажраться водяры и валяться))

А в целом все нормально )

+ ко всему можно было зайти бесплатно и пронести с собой бомбу.

----------


## alinawoman

> Организация - полный пипец. И виноваты в этом, в первую очередь, мы сами. Стадо какое-то. Начиная от вокзала и заканчивая очередью на автобус домой. Я уже не говорю про то как сломали забор + барную стойку и все зашли и побежали дружно в вип. А потом все удивляются почему же к нам никто не ездит. И обрыганов полно. Спрашивается, зачем ехать на концерт хрен знает куда чтоб нажраться водяры и валяться))


 бгггг) а че там в випе делать-то? 
если серьезно - организация печальная... догадайся, мол, сама Хде вход и в какую зону...
дело не в том, что сами ломанулись Хто куда, дело в том, что не было кому остановить)))) а желающие ломанутся на шарика куда получче (хотя вип зона на таких мероприятиях очень сомнительная) всегда будут)

----------


## Chey

> Организация - полный пипец. И виноваты в этом, в первую очередь, мы сами. Стадо какое-то. Начиная от вокзала и заканчивая очередью на автобус домой. Я уже не говорю про то как сломали забор + барную стойку и все зашли и побежали дружно в вип. А потом все удивляются почему же к нам никто не ездит. И обрыганов полно. Спрашивается, зачем ехать на концерт хрен знает куда чтоб нажраться водяры и валяться))
> 
> А в целом все нормально )
> 
> + ко всему можно было зайти бесплатно и пронести с собой бомбу.


 1. вип это была херовая зона... тупее не придумать..
2, то что протупили с подачей электричества и опоздали на 2 часа это не простительно... вообще  Ам/ПМ обосрались по полной... ух как ноги болят,
честно говоря публика там тем совсем не понравилась, пьяное быдло завалило....

----------


## alinawoman

ох, люди... не на то вы внимание свое драгоценное обращали...
ну организация херовая, ну быдло вокруг, ну и что? Тиесто приехал? Тиесто играл?
вы его видели? чувствовали?
и шо вам еще надо???
а быдло всегда есть и везде) куда не кинься))))

----------


## LLlyPuK.ua

Я доволен, только домой попал. Нам проще было. Так как на своих машинах и так как рядом дача. так что мы сначала на даче потусили , а потом пошли на колбасится  :smileflag:  Жаль что билетики забирали, а они такие классные

----------


## Chey

> Я доволен, только домой попал. Нам проще было. Так как на своих машинах и так как рядом дача. так что мы сначала на даче потусили , а потом пошли на колбасится  Жаль что билетики забирали, а они такие классные


 ха ха у меня остался

----------


## Lorenzo

> ох, люди... не на то вы внимание свое драгоценное обращали...
> ну организация херовая, ну быдло вокруг, ну и что? Тиесто приехал? Тиесто играл?
> вы его видели? чувствовали?
> и шо вам еще надо???
> а быдло всегда есть и везде) куда не кинься))))


 Если говорить откровенно, имхо, организация - да, полное гавно, но то что он делает, то как он играет, то как он отдается публике ой, я аж писать не могу мурашки по телу. Tiesto - красавец!!!

Короче, вчера было круто, действительно крутоа какой был фейерверк....в общем словами это не передать, это нужно было видеть!!!!

----------


## Lorenzo

> Я доволен, только домой попал. Нам проще было. Так как на своих машинах и так как рядом дача. так что мы сначала на даче потусили , а потом пошли на колбасится  Жаль что билетики забирали, а они такие классные


 Не поверишь, у мну он остался...ведь я как раз попала в тот момент, когда заборчик сломали, и нас просто внесли так, что если хош, могу подогнать на память, мне не жалко :smileflag:

----------


## The_enD

Был вчера, не смотря на "классную" организацию, попал таки во  внутрь одним из первых =) так как билеты пришлось добывать уже по на месте. Так как возле забора я узнал, что на входе билетов нет, а они где то там в автобусе, до которого нужно было пройти 20 000 человек, решил вопрос по месту (за адекватную цену). Попал спокойно в фан зону, а дальше полный релакс. Было супер! Я доволен =)

----------


## zhik-natali

Было просто супер! Круто! Попасть в фан зону можно было свободно,когда заборчик подломали...Фейерверк класс!!! Организация....----

----------


## HP Baxxter

Да, было действительно супер!Tiesto - лутший!

----------


## The_enD

О проснулись или только добрались =) Пошли отчеты =)

----------


## HP Baxxter

................ну ты знаешь до Николаева с Одессы долековато!

----------


## HP Baxxter

)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## The_enD

А еще забыл, плохо, что внутри курехи купить негде было =( ходил стрелял как .... =)

----------


## Maliwki

*Тиесто- конечно красавчик*... Оправдал ожидание...)))

А вот организация- просто ЖАХ (чтобы не употреблять жругие слова на Ж и Х...) За все известные мне опенэиры- это худший!!!! Попасть даже с билетами было просто не реально- 2 часа на входе люди стояли с пьяными малолетками в обнимку!!!! И это после того как заплатили по 500 грн за билеты!!!!!!! Ну а потом конечно ВИП быстро набили непонятные личности лет 15 и незнающие элементарно что такое дезик! БРРР!!!! Как вспомню- так вздрогну!!!!!(((((((

Р.S *Спасибо начальнику охраны- дай бог ему хорошую жену...если он тут тусит...))))*

----------


## The_enD

Присоединяюсь к благодарности начальнику охраны, он вчера выручил, от всей души ему спасибо !

----------


## vikalovenchuk

на самом деле как это ни печально не научились пока наши орги нормально проводить мероприятия. Если мероприятие с иностранным акцентом - глобал, годскитчен, и т.д. - то обычно все гуд, как только что-то свое - так вечно что-то не так! При этом не ожидала иного исходя из того сколько событий AM:PM анонсировало и не провело - Кримфилдс, приезд Забиелы в прошлом году.... При этом самое интересное то, что на отличный фейерверк бабла хватило, а на нормальную охрану и Entrance - нет. При всем при этом шоу от Тиесто было просто шикарным, свет, звук (по крайней мере в том месте где я стояла) были достойны. Не ожидала, что будет довольно много жестких тем от Тиесто - хоть и слушаю другую музыку (Techno, Drumnbass и т.д.), но была просто в восторге.
И все же стоит сказать спасибо оргам хотя бы за то, что делают хоть что-то и привозят таких гостей!

----------


## Galleon

> Присоединяюсь к благодарности начальнику охраны, он вчера выручил, от всей души ему спасибо !


 а что он сделал?

по сути присоединяюсь, организация - говно, Тиесто, мегакруто, жаль правда что старенького было мало... голос я там тоже оставил ещё как только Калейдоскоп на экране появился  :smileflag: )))) заснял чуток видео, при просмотре аж мурашки по коже, хочу ещё (

----------


## sanya_lviv

Я сегодня на Tiesto иду во Львове. Правда погодка у нас хреновая, дождь((((

----------


## rosst

Хех кто то хотел знать будут ли ГАИшники? ))) Ну куда же без них, родимых... 
Шо то я стал переборчивым, оршганизация не понравилась совсем, не уверен, что пойду еще раз на пати от ap-pm.

----------


## sanya_lviv

> Попасть даже с билетами было просто не реально- 2 часа на входе люди стояли с пьяными малолетками в обнимку!!!!


 
У меня вопрос, что нужно быстрее приходить на шоу???? :smileflag:

----------


## rosst

> У меня вопрос, что нужно быстрее приходить на шоу????


 нужно. Начало в 10 часов, пускать начали по ходу в пол 12, мы туда попали примерно в 1.. Забор по моему сами орги открыли в нашей части - там была куча ментом и они помогали его раскрыть, никаких драк не было и потосовок. Просто для меня не понятно как можно так орагнизовывать начало? Хотя не знаю. может кому то нравится стоять тупо по 3 часа в толпе в ожидании чего то.

Короче, по попе оргам надо, по попе..

----------


## sanya_lviv

> нужно. Начало в 10 часов, пускать начали по ходу в пол 12, мы туда попали примерно в 1.. Забор по моему сами орги открыли в нашей части - там была куча ментом и они помогали его раскрыть, никаких драк не было и потосовок. Просто для меня не понятно как можно так орагнизовывать начало? Хотя не знаю. может кому то нравится стоять тупо по 3 часа в толпе в ожидании чего то.
> 
> Короче, по попе оргам надо, по попе..


 Спасибо за ответ!!!

----------


## Galleon

> нужно. Начало в 10 часов, пускать начали по ходу в пол 12, мы туда попали примерно в 1.. Забор по моему сами орги открыли в нашей части - там была куча ментом и они помогали его раскрыть, никаких драк не было и потосовок. Просто для меня не понятно как можно так орагнизовывать начало? Хотя не знаю. может кому то нравится стоять тупо по 3 часа в толпе в ожидании чего то.
> 
> Короче, по попе оргам надо, по попе..


 когда энтузиасты ещё кричали запускай, мы забили и пошли в мегапопулярное в этот вечер кафе Уют, где походу сделали выручку больше чем за год  вернулись и началась самая жара  мы ещё и под забором проталкивались  честно когда сломали его я уже почти у входа стоял, был рад

----------


## rosst

> когда энтузиасты ещё кричали запускай, мы забили и пошли в мегапопулярное в этот вечер кафе Уют, где походу сделали выручку больше чем за год  вернулись и началась самая жара  мы ещё и под забором проталкивались  честно когда сломали его я уже почти у входа стоял, был рад


 Я кстати попал в фан так никому ни разу и не показав свой билет, при этом никуда не прятался, никого не толкал и никуда не бежал, пытался даже найти контроллеров чтобы получить ленту... Короче, олни сплошные вопросы в области организации.. Говорят, что даже бар поломали - это что то новенькое.. На Раммштайне вроде гардероб поломали, а тут их не было поэтому взялись за бары )
Уют - это да, они наверное главные спонсоры выступления и задержки ) Кстати, утром хотели за доставку к ЖД вокзалу таксисты 250 грн. за машину.. Короче, "пилите Шура пилите"...

----------


## Пантерочка

да организацию можно определить только непечатными словами, один вход на тыщи))) общий вход для всех (особенно возмущались випы) кстати когда ломали забор я стояла прям рядышком)))) жалко было смотреть на десяток беркутят пытавшихся поставить забор на место и их тупо смела толпа))) ну и еще хотелось сказать что за час пройти 15 метров это извращение
а Тиесто красавчик))
п.с. говорили что у них проблема с электроникой на входе была. так ли это не наю

----------


## IgorSoldatov

*Здесь я сделал видео, когда Tiesto только вышел!!! Просьба прокомментировать и проголосовать, если у вас есть аккаунт YouTube. Большое спасибо*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izt3TQjSn6U*

----------


## Dimetrius

Народ поделись кто-то трек листом)

----------


## Cool MAN

Был первый раз на опенэйр и на шоу от ap-pm точно больше никогда не пойду, такой отстойной организации процесса вообще не ожидал, пока толпились в очереди двое вырубилось. Народ таки да стадо и быдло ! Рядом были олухи которые хлестали водяру с горла, пипец просто ! Плис таки не запустили одну сцену для VJ, слева девушки плясали, правая была тёмная, её включили и сразу вырубили.

ВИП левак полный, вынесли его на галерку, что там было делать не ясно. Вип подиумы имхо нужно ставить были по бокам от главной сцены, тогда это оправдано, а в данном случае выброшенные деньги, хорошо что заранее ездил туда посмотреть и понял что нет смысла ВИП покупать, ФАН зона рулила !

Касательно музыки: Ура увидел Тиесто в живую, заводной чувак, хотя музон не сильно понравился, тупо долбежка, люблю мелодичный транс.
Фейерверк был супер, большие дисплеи тоже отлично создавали атмосферу, т.к. тот парень что играл до Тиесто на черном фоне вообще никак не вставлял. Порадовал чувак на летающем пароплане  :smileflag:  Этакий Карлсон  :smileflag: ))

Кстати до скольки играл Тиесто и что было после него, был ли еще фейерверк или что-то необычное ? 

т.к. девушка устала и практически засыпала стоя пришлось свалить в 3:15. Хотя оно может и к лучшему, т.к. суда по входу на пати подумал что разъезд наверно тоже был веселый, когда это толпа вся кинется разъезжаться через узкий проезд.

----------


## Пантерочка

Cool MAN около 6 он попрощался)) может в 5,30, в 6 с копейками были дома. уехать было немножко проще чем приехать)) толпа быстренько разбегалась. и ничего больше не было

----------


## rosst

> Cool MAN около 6 он попрощался)) может в 5,30, в 6 с копейками были дома. уехать было немножко проще чем приехать)) толпа быстренько разбегалась. и ничего больше не было


 практически ровно в 5, я еще на часы посмотрел. То есть 3 часа отыграл, примерно как и в Харькове.

----------


## Пантерочка

> практически ровно в 5, я еще на часы посмотрел. То есть 3 часа отыграл, примерно как и в Харькове.


 я на часы не смотрела))) за их отсутствием, так прикинула примерно 
п.с значит ждали мы пока толпа разбежится дольше чем я думала... эх берн, берн...

----------


## [email protected]@

до 5,20 
фейерверк отгремел в начале и всё ( 
после Тийса был какой-то чувак - не плохой музон, кстати, но сил уже не было

----------


## Cool MAN

ясно пасиб  :smileflag: 
в целом осталось мнение что с такой организацией оно тех денег не стоило... 
ну да ладно, посмотрели и забыли  :smileflag:

----------


## NighTKiD

Про организацию уже много сказали... Уехать тоже немного проблематично было... таксисты ломили 200+ кастрюлщики 150 в город!! уехали за 3 рубля на автобусе))))
Конеш все прикольно было но со звуком переборщили в ФАН зоне, реально басу чересчур много было, вокруг меня люди хватались за уши когда Tiesto стал за пульт, короче возле порталов не реально было стоять трезвым))) выступление было в стиле Tiesto) всё круто, только музыки немного другой хотелось. Играл он в стилях чуть ли не от Acid до минимала)) под конец 3 трека шикарные) дал жизни!!!
Беркутята не красиво вели себя... дали пацану так, что он валялся минут 10 на траве, и всего лишь чёт им там сказал походу... и всё равно много эммоций+

----------


## Pret-a-porte

Не читала всё что было написано выше,но скажу своё мнение.
Я была первый раз на таком мероприятии и надеялась,что всё пройдёт организовано на высшем  уровне,но что я могу сказать:
ОРГАНИЗАТОРСТВО НИКАКОЕ,не обижайтесь конечно,но то ,что я испытала в этой толпе я не испытывала никогда в жизни.Точнее я с этой жизнью уже попрощалась.Как можно такую толпу держать два часа в таком хаосе,это просто МАРАЗМ,люди чуть друг друга не поубивали.На такую толпу всего два человека которые одевают эти дебильные браслеты,которые даже не нужны были по сути,потому что просто половина майн зоны было в фан.Так получается меня просто развели с этими зонами,потому что в фан были все кто хотел и всех пускали без проблем.Где милиция,я в фан увидела 2 охранников и всё.ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ,вы вчера просто чуть не поубивали людей своим не профессионализмом.Мне очень стыдно за то как у нас всё проходит и какие не профессионалы этим занимаются.Вчера как минимум 3 девочки в толпе недалеко от меня теряли сознание,что их просто из толпы вытаскивали на руки и несли!Мне очень обидно что я потратила на это деньги и нервы!Единственное порадовал Тиесто и то после пережитого,уже как-то не было настроения там находится!
ИМХО.....спасибо за испорченное впечатление......

----------


## Пантерочка

я тоже была первый и последний раз))) лучше уже с инета скачать и послушать чем вот такое пережить)) мы с майновским билетом сидели в с друзьями в випе, причем из двух входов в вип зону контролер был только на одном ближе к туалетам
п.с. у меня на глазах уже во врмя концерта девочке стало плохо. ее парень под мышку и утащил, благо люди помогали, скорая скромненько стояла в количестве 1 штука да еще и спряталась((

----------


## Maliwki

Смотрю тут все в шоке от организации...надеюсь никто серьезно не пострадал...но думаю у правоохранительных органов могли бы и вопросы возникнуть к оргам "по факту халатности (или не профессионализма) повлекшей угрозу здоровью и жизни людей"...думаю и еще пару статеек можно им приклепать...((( Может будет тогда другим не повадно тупо бабки рубить- а нифига не делать!!!!!

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> Может будет тогда другим не повадно тупо бабки рубить- а нифига не делать!!!!!


 со стороны все так легко и просто кажется!  :smileflag: 
да и не такие уж и громадные бабки они рубят как всем кажется.. миллионы на этом бизнесе не заработаешь, в Украине!

----------


## den4ik_love_music

по сути к АМ:PM как организаторам только одна претензия - вход!

----------


## Пантерочка

> по сути к АМ:PM как организаторам только одна претензия - вход!


 но эта претензия самая существенная((( и именно она испортила все начало

----------


## Pret-a-porte

а я считаю,что если  взялись организовать шоу европейского уровня - потрудитесь обеспечить безопасность и сервис для людей купивших далеко не дешёвые билеты!!!
громадные бабки -понятие условное,но если ты берёшься за любое дело ,будь добр - неси за него ответственность перед людьми,а то получается отношение как к быдлу.Случись такая организация в Европе - сладко им не пришлось бы. Только за моральным ущерб пришлось бы выплатить куче людей не малую компенсацию.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Ха, я таки попала на Тиесто))))) 
Нормальная дискотечка была  :smileflag: )) хоть увидела и услышала, кто такой Тиесто, а то и не знала (сорри, совершенно не слушаю транс, так что для меня это было обычное диско...)
А тут дискотека под домом! Как не пойти))) К слову сказать, ни копейки не отдала на сие мероприятие (прошли бесплатно, когда забор свалили добрые люди), поэтому организацией довольна  :smileflag: ))))))
Дискотечка была неплохой, это вам не какой-то Палладиум... родное летное поле... когда в 4 утра пошла домой и легла спать, засыпала под звуки трясущихся оконных стекол))) 
В-общем, радостно одно - теперь пол-Одессы знает, где находится Гидропорт))))

----------


## Пантерочка

> Ха, я таки попала на Тиесто))))) 
> Нормальная дискотечка была )) хоть увидела и услышала, кто такой Тиесто, а то и не знала (сорри, совершенно не слушаю транс, так что для меня это было обычное диско...)
> А тут дискотека под домом! Как не пойти))) К слову сказать, ни копейки не отдала на сие мероприятие (прошли бесплатно, когда забор свалили добрые люди), поэтому организацией довольна ))))))
> Дискотечка была неплохой, это вам не какой-то Палладиум... родное летное поле... когда в 4 утра пошла домой и легла спать, засыпала под звуки трясущихся оконных стекол))) 
> В-общем, радостно одно - теперь пол-Одессы знает, где находится Гидропорт))))


 неееееее я теперь знаю что есть гидропорт)))а где он находится не знаю :smileflag:

----------


## sage

*den4ik_love_music*
мне кажется все как раз наоборот
почему это не заработаеш 
еще как заработаеш
и в Украине еще побольше чем везде

----------


## Cool MAN

> В-общем, радостно одно - теперь пол-Одессы знает, где находится Гидропорт))))


 100%  я туда когда ехал тоже девушке говорю, жили себе люди тихо, в такой глуши и тут на тебе такой беспредел на котором весь город собрался  :smileflag: )

----------


## romik)))

Мне одно интересно, что с розыгрышем призов по билетам??? Фейк? А так все было круто...

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> а я считаю,что если  взялись организовать шоу европейского уровня - потрудитесь обеспечить безопасность и сервис для людей купивших далеко не дешёвые билеты!!!
> громадные бабки -понятие условное,но если ты берёшься за любое дело ,будь добр - неси за него ответственность перед людьми,а то получается отношение как к быдлу.Случись такая организация в Европе - сладко им не пришлось бы. Только за моральным ущерб пришлось бы выплатить куче людей не малую компенсацию.


 а я считаю что ответственность должны на себя брать все.. и не нужно валить все на организаторов!
т.к. толка в этот вечер была действительно быдлом!!! и для организации Европейского уровня, должен быть соответствующий контингент..

----------


## Prada-lav

Концерт оличный, шоу, свет... Тиесто молодец!!! Отдохнули благодаря ему отлично! =))
А эта давкау входа...ужас(((

----------


## Пантерочка

> а я считаю что ответственность должны на себя брать все.. и не нужно валить все на организаторов!
> т.к. толка в этот вечер была действительно быдлом!!*! и для организации Европейского уровня, должен быть соответствующий контингент*..


 для этого должно было быть как минимум 3 входа. а в идеале вообще штук 10. тогда не было бы давки и толпа не стала "быдлом" как вы соизволили выразиться

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> хоть увидела и услышала, кто такой Тиесто, а то и не знала (*сорри, совершенно не слушаю транс*, так что для меня это было обычное диско...)


 хочу обрадовать или разочаровать, не знаю.. 
трансовых треков там было ~3-5… так что это было действительно обычное диско, но очень качественное!  :smileflag:

----------


## Pret-a-porte

> а я считаю что ответственность должны на себя брать все.. и не нужно валить все на организаторов!
> т.к. толка в этот вечер была действительно быдлом!!! и для организации Европейского уровня, должен быть соответствующий контингент..


 я себя быдлом не считаю и половина людей которые вокруг стояли не могли ничего сделать когда нас просто начали волить с ног!
Для того чтобы этого не было ,нужно было пускать всех нормально с 10 вечера,а то и раньше,а не собрать толпу и всех хором начать запускать
С такими условиям организации любой европеец станет быдлом,когда его жизни угрожает опасность.
Мы пришли туда в половину десятого,людей было мало и могли уже впускать,не было бы проблем.Люди бы себе внутри пообщались,выпили и впечатление нормальное бы осталось
Если вам понравилась организация,то очень жаль,что такие условия вам по нраву. :smileflag:

----------


## Pret-a-porte

> для этого должно было быть как минимум 3 входа. а в идеале вообще штук 10. тогда не было бы давки и толпа не стала "быдлом" как вы соизволили выразиться


 кстати у них были ещё 2 входа,только они их не соизволили открыть)))

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> хочу обрадовать или разочаровать, не знаю.. 
> трансовых треков там было ~3-5… так что это было действительно обычное диско, но очень качественное!


 Аааа, ну тогда спасибо за шоу)) особенно приятно, что оно было возле дома и бесплатно)))

----------


## Cool MAN

> Мне одно интересно, что с розыгрышем призов по билетам??? Фейк? А так все было круто...


 в нашей стране всё фэйк ! давно к этому нужно привыкнуть
я лично нигде не в каких акциях не участвую потому что не понимаю зачем для того чтобы выйграть приз им всем кроме ФИО еще нужны идентификаценный код, домашний адрес, телефон и т.д. Чисто сбор статистических данных идет постоянно. Я когда вижу такую анкету сразу говорю "Нет спасибо, не нужны мне ваши призы !"





> я себя быдлом не считаю и половина людей которые вокруг стояли не могли ничего сделать когда нас просто начали волить с ног!
> Для того чтобы этого не было ,нужно было пускать всех нормально с 10 вечера,а то и раньше,а не собрать толпу и всех хором начать запускать
> С такими условиям организации любой европеец станет быдлом,когда его жизни угрожает опасность.
> Мы пришли туда в половину десятого,людей было мало и могли уже впускать,не было бы проблем.Люди бы себе внутри пообщались,выпили и впечатление нормальное бы осталось
> Если вам понравилась организация,то очень жаль,что такие условия вам по нраву.


 +1 я вот тоже не понял почему не начали впускать сразу, по мере появления людей, а начали собирать толпу и устроили давку. Мозгами там походу никто не думал вообще...
Перед нами пришли ребята, явно клубёшники, в париках веселых, девушка была в большой белом парике с крыльями ангела, пока давка не началась фоткались, веселились, так вот когда подходили уже ко входу парика я на девушке уже не видел, крылья ей нафиг поотрывали, по виду девушки я понял что праздник ей просто испортили ! С большим успехом можно было пойти в Аркадию и получить огромную порцию позитива от отдыха...

----------


## alinawoman

мы вот с друзьями решили не стоять в очереди, мы ходили в легендарное место Уют, брали пивасик, валялись на травле, ржали, танцевали, фотографировались и все такое) потом уже зашли без всякой очереди, правда никак не могли понять КАК попасть  в Фан!!! и тупо перелезли через забор между фаном и мейном))))) но мы не быдло) честно) просто ваще не понятно было как найти вход и к кому обращаться с вопросами! 
а вообще смешно конечно - с такой организацией можно было вообще не покупать билеты  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Krugger

Обычно Тайс радовал своими старыми треками, но их не было...
И  ещё не было лазеров. Реально не хватало.

----------


## Bad89

dj tiesto-- feel it in my bones   i  kaleidoscope да и ещё куча чётких трэков........... Спасибо тебе Тиесто!!!!!

----------


## Пантерочка

> кстати у них были ещё 2 входа,только они их не соизволили открыть)))


 а зачем? у них заборы лишние оказались))

----------


## Pret-a-porte

> а зачем? у них заборы лишние оказались))


 ну,действительно,пусть люди друг друга поубивают,так веселее и зрелищней))

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> я себя быдлом не считаю и половина людей которые вокруг стояли не могли ничего сделать когда нас просто начали волить с ног!
> Для того чтобы этого не было ,нужно было пускать всех нормально с 10 вечера,а то и раньше,а не собрать толпу и всех хором начать запускать
> С такими условиям организации любой европеец станет быдлом,когда его жизни угрожает опасность.
> Мы пришли туда в половину десятого,людей было мало и могли уже впускать,не было бы проблем.Люди бы себе внутри пообщались,выпили и впечатление нормальное бы осталось
> Если вам понравилась организация,то очень жаль,что такие условия вам по нраву.


 я не говорю что организация была отличной, 

я говорю про то что многие без "цербера" над головой(в виде милиции, охраны ит.д.) не в состоянии следить за своими действиями 

я говорю про то как все почувствовали ШАРУ и начали ломится в ВИП, ФАН со своими мейновскими билетами.. как "тырили" из баров напитки как только бармен отвернется, как обрыгали всё и вся!! ит.д.

в этот вечер все были хороши по своему…  :smileflag:

----------


## Cool MAN

организаторы наверно какие студенты-мажоры киевские, сынки депутатов, от нечего делать решили потренироваться организовать ивент такого масштаба, и за отсутствием опыта жидко обделались, причем во всём, даже в таких мелочах как входы, главный и в разные зоны, которые нужно было как-то выделить, указать, подсветить, чтобы народ знал где-что и куда идти, а так темень и где там то вход иди ищи, когда кругом куча народу

----------


## Pret-a-porte

> я не говорю что организация была отличной, 
> 
> я говорю про то что многие без "цербера" над головой(в виде милиции, охраны ит.д.) не в состоянии следить за своими действиями 
> 
> я говорю про то как все почувствовали ШАРУ и начали ломится в ВИП, ФАН со своими мейновскими билетами.. как тырили из баров напитки как только бармен отвернется, как обрыгали всё и вся!! ит.д.
> 
> в этот вечер все были хороши по своему…


 

ну это уже отдельные личности,которые действительно не умеют себя вести, да и те кто просто напился,вот для таких и церберы нужны.А те кто просто пришёл повеселиться прилично и без вот такого очень обидно ,что всё так прошло)

----------


## khimera

Организаторов фтопку, берн тоже

----------


## [email protected]@

у них, оказывается, не работали приборы для считки инфы с карт! 
прикольно.
тогда возникает другой вопрос: почему только 2 чувака проверяли билеты и цепляли браслеты из 15 возможных????

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> организаторы наверно какие студенты-мажоры киевские, сынки депутатов, от нечего делать решили потренироваться организовать ивент такого масштаба, и за отсутствием опыта жидко обделались, причем во всём, даже в таких мелочах как входы, главный и в разные зоны, которые нужно было как-то выделить, указать, подсветить, чтобы народ знал где-что и куда идти, а так темень и где там то вход иди ищи, когда кругом куча народу


 организаторы далеко не новички в этом деле, но это был их первий опэн-эйр.. как говорится «1-й блин комом»

сегодня, кстати, их второй опэн-эйр. Во Львове. посмотрим, как они там справятся..
ну и ждем хоть каких-то обьяснений с их стороны.. думаю после киевского концерта всё узнаем!  :smileflag:

----------


## Pret-a-porte

> организаторы далеко не новички в этом деле, но это был их первий опэн-эйр.. как говорится «1-й блин комом»
> 
> сегодня, кстати, их второй опэн-эйр. Во Львове. посмотрим, как они там справятся..
> ну и ждем хоть каких-то обьяснений с их стороны.. думаю после киевского концерта всё узнаем!


 помоему это их второй,потому что первый в Харькове был 24-го, или я ошибаюсь?
жаль что первый блин ударил по нам(

----------


## Bad89

я получил море удовольствия и совсем чуть негатива................Тиесто рулс

----------


## Cool MAN

первый был в Харькове, наш второй !

для того чтобы организовывать что-то своё, если мозгов не хватает всё доскональное продумать, а данном случае были очень банальные недочеты и до такого можно было додуматься, то хотя бы нужно сходили на другие мероприятия такого плана и посмотрели как там организовано, посмотреть что понравилось, какие недочеты и после этого можно делать своё !

P.S. я думаю очень порадовались работники Гидропорта, т.к. у них выпал отличный шанс абсолютно беслпатно поразодовать куче народу свои рекламные флайеры  :smileflag: ) мне аж целых 3 штуки впихнули  :smileflag: )))

----------


## bend3r

организация просто чёс, с киевским МВЦ не сравнитя.....ещё до входа нужно было понять, где этот вход находится(хоть бы как-то подсветили или обозначили место входа), настороение после такой бессмысленной очереди уже не то...таже хер..я с туалетами, хоть один хонарь бы в их районе поставили,  а в бар только кенгуру запрыгнет свободно с такими ступеньками(не знаю как остальные, но в том что слева от сцены тока при мне пару человек навернулось)...Тиесто хорошо отыграл, правда ещё хотелось часик его классики...кстате, когда искали вход, девушка такая невысокая, чуть ли не плакала из-за того, что немогла найти вход для ВИП, а в толпе на входе она боялась находится....короче музыка зачёт, оргам незачёт...

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> помоему это их второй,потому что первый в Харькове был 24-го, или я ошибаюсь?
> жаль что первый блин ударил по нам(


 я имею ввиду не концерт вообще, а опэн-эйр.. тоесть концерт на открытой площадке! 
В Харькове концерт был в помещении

----------


## rosst

> первый был в Харькове, наш второй !
> 
> для того чтобы организовывать что-то своё, если мозгов не хватает всё доскональное продумать, а данном случае были очень банальные недочеты и до такого можно было додуматься, то хотя бы нужно сходили на другие мероприятия такого плана и посмотрели как там организовано, посмотреть что понравилось, какие недочеты и после этого можно делать своё !
> 
> P.S. я думаю очень порадовались работники Гидропорта, т.к. у них выпал отличный шанс абсолютно беслпатно поразодовать куче народу свои рекламные флайеры ) мне аж целых 3 штуки впихнули )))


 В Харькове был не опен. Но это никоим образом не оправдывает столь низкий уровень организации и не надо рассазывать какие все вокруг быдлы, а кое кто в белом... Короче, организация - не зачет, а люди у нас всегда такие были и тут ничего удивительного и нового не было.

зы.  в конце концов, в филармонии собирается интеллигентная публика.

----------


## Cool MAN

хорошо хоть дождь не пошел, а то я не представляю какой бы вообще начался замес  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Spec[!]al Need[5]

Пионерку помните??? 

Всё *БЫДЛО*  было мАЙо! 


всё было быдло!!! простите за тУфталогию!

всё было уЁво! тиесто молодец, но разочарований больше! 

в ЭТОЙ стране, больше НИКОГДА! 

все. 

ЗЫ (эмоций море,слов нет)
скоро буду у него на Родине (в Голландии), об этом будут знать все! о кончиности организаторов! 
надо им всем напхать! и сделать АНТИпиар!!!! 

очень обидно и плакать хочется от нашего контингента, ущербного. 99,999999999999...%

----------


## IgorSoldatov

*Здесь я сделал видео, когда Tiesto только вышел!!! Просьба прокомментировать и проголосовать, если у вас есть аккаунт YouTube. Большое спасибо!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izt3TQjSn6U

----------


## Pret-a-porte

> хорошо хоть дождь не пошел, а то я не представляю какой бы вообще начался замес ))


 ахаха...та да...без жертв бы точно не обошлось)

----------


## Cool MAN

> В Харькове был не опен. Но это никоим образом не оправдывает столь низкий уровень организации и не надо рассазывать какие все вокруг быдлы, а кое кто в белом... Короче, организация - не зачет, а люди у нас всегда такие были и тут ничего удивительного и нового не было.
> 
> зы.  в конце концов, в филармонии собирается интеллигентная публика.


 ну если вам привычно сталкиваться с такими людьми то спорить не буду, мне лично такое не приятно, пока мы стояли ждали когда начнут впускать возле нас стояли нормальные пары, стояли понтовые девушки и стояло откровенное быдло, которое себя всячески пыталось выделить выкрикивая что-то нецензурное

Филармония не подходит для сравнения, Аркади - Ибица, вот с чем можно сравнить, люди культурно стоят в очередь в кассу, затем в очередь чтобы выйти и никто никуда не ломится !

----------


## rosst

> ну если вам привычно сталкиваться с такими людьми то спорить не буду, мне лично такое не приятно, пока мы стояли ждали когда начнут впускать возле нас стояли нормальные пары, стояли понтовые девушки и стояло откровенное быдло, которое себя всячески пыталось выделить выкрикивая что-то нецензурное
> 
> Филармония не подходит для сравнения, Аркади - Ибица, вот с чем можно сравнить, люди культурно стоят в очередь в кассу, затем в очередь чтобы выйти и никто никуда не ломится !


 я просто много лет езжу по разным концертам и есть с чем сравнивать. Видел и похуже. И при чем тут Ибица.. вы соберите под Ибицей 5 тыщ человек и начните их пускать в одно время по пару человек за 10 мин - там и посмотрите кто на что горазд.

----------


## W500

Ув. господа
Хочу выразить своё и не только свое чисто субъективное мнение:
1. Где вход с 22:00?
2. Где подсветка входа и колво входов ?
3. Где разрекламированное знаменитое лазерное исполнение?
4. Вчем разница ВИПА и Мэйна если все старались залесть в ВИП зону и махать билетами Мэйна требуя столика для своих 30 друзей?
5. Ну и кол-во знаминитых трэков сведино  было до минимума, такое чувство, что Гранд Мастер к нам каждый Вик Энд приезжает на вечеринки и мы уже сыты по горло его хитами. Но мне подсказывают мои друзья, что Тиесто в Одессе 1-й раз, напршивается вопрос - где то кол-во хитов на которое все расчитывали и простояли в неимоверной давке 3 более часов?
6. Многие скажут что для Одессы и Украины это событие и организация на уровне, но вспоминая концерт Депешей делаем вывод что ОРГИ срубили бабла на экономии всячиских удобств и сервиса для людей сделав из нормальных поклонников Тиесто неуправляемую толпу разоленных в ожидании и давке людей.

----------


## Bad89

> *Здесь я сделал видео, когда Tiesto только вышел!!! Просьба прокомментировать и проголосовать, если у вас есть аккаунт YouTube. Большое спасибо!!!*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izt3TQjSn6U


 спасибо за видео плюс тебе большой

----------


## Spec[!]al Need[5]

> Ув. господа
> Хочу выразить своё и не только свое чисто субъективное мнение:
> 1. Где вход с 22:00?
> 2. Где подсветка входа и колво входов ?
> 3. Где разрекламированное знаменитое лазерное исполнение?
> 4. Вчем разница ВИПА и Мэйна если все старались залесть в ВИП зону и махать билетами Мэйна требуя столика для своих 30 друзей?
> 5. Ну и кол-во знаминитых трэков сведино  было до минимума, такое чувство, что Гранд Мастер к нам каждый Вик Энд приезжает на вечеринки и мы уже сыты по горло его хитами. Но мне подсказывают мои друзья, что Тиесто в Одессе 1-й раз, напршивается вопрос - где то кол-во хитов на которое все расчитывали и простояли в неимоверной давке 3 более часов?
> 6. Многие скажут что для Одессы и Украины это событие и организация на уровне, но вспоминая концерт Депешей делаем вывод что ОРГИ срубили бабла на экономии всячиских удобств и сервиса для людей сделав из нормальных поклонников Тиесто неуправляемую толпу разоленных в ожидании и давке людей.


 

100%   +1

----------


## laute

Организация отстой. Один вход. Задержка в 2 часа. В барах нет света, бармены сам себе подсвечивали фонариками на телефонах. Отсутствует такая элементарная вещь как урны. 
Охрана состояла из каких то пацанов. С такой организацией любая человеческая масса, хоть немецкая, французская, голландская превратится в стадо быдла. 
Под конец вышел из строя нижний экран. Обещанных утренних маршруток естественно не кто не организовал. Таксисты ломили 200 грн. Наши люди. Не хрена не делать, но срубить денег.

----------


## galochka

> Смотрю тут все в шоке от организации...надеюсь никто серьезно не пострадал...но думаю у правоохранительных органов могли бы и вопросы возникнуть к оргам "по факту халатности (или не профессионализма) повлекшей угрозу здоровью и жизни людей"...думаю и еще пару статеек можно им приклепать...((( Может будет тогда другим не повадно тупо бабки рубить- а нифига не делать!!!!!


 ну чего ж Вы все хотели в нашем гондурасе?!
тоже с мужем пойти хотели, но учитывая страну в которой мы живем,слава Богу передумали...

----------


## LAX

Давайте ещё видео и фото!

----------


## Grajdanka

а мне понравилось - теплая ночь, фейерверк, парень на планере, музыка, от которой не устоишь, драйв какой - просто настроение повышается от того, что все радуются и сам поддаешься ему и...))))))))
и все эти мелочи и неудобства просто стираются на этом фоне...

кстати, попала я туда случайно - утром узнала, а вечером уже тамммммм была и не жалею)))

----------


## W500

Говорила Мама сиди дома Сынку. Не те Орги делали ПАТИ. Хай почитают и прозреют ибо все минусы это их проблеммы, а как мы поняли их проблеммы могут решить только группа Мелиционеров и Сельских жителей с бейджиками "охрана".... грустно

----------


## SLAMishe

в 1000-й раз повторюсь - организация ГАВНО! 3 часа простоять...нельзя разве было сделать отдельные входы в каждую зону? впустить людей сразу, ну постояли бы в зонах, но хоть по-свободней было бы? люди - это наша особенность! )) конечно не приятно видеть неадекватных зомби со стеклянными глазами, абсолютно не представляющих себе свое место нахождения и причину этого...)) Мунбим хорошо отыграл! Тиесто - красава! жаль, конечно что мало было старых треков...и сил не осталось на колбасиво после 3-х часового простоя у входа...А так, мы ждали его - и мы его увидели и он нас порадовал это самое главное!!! а орги надеюсь сделают соответствующие выводы...

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> мы вот с друзьями решили не стоять в очереди, мы ходили в *легендарное место Уют*, брали пивасик, валялись на травле, ржали, танцевали, фотографировались и все такое) потом уже зашли без всякой очереди, правда никак не могли понять КАК попасть  в Фан!!! и тупо перелезли через забор между фаном и мейном))))) но мы не быдло) честно) просто ваще не понятно было как найти вход и к кому обращаться с вопросами! 
> а вообще смешно конечно - с такой организацией можно было вообще не покупать билеты ))


  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:  Наш Утюг - уже легенда))))

----------


## BESTY

Запомнилось только все самое лучшее!! а именно - Тиесто!! Оторвались по полной! Тиесто - мега супер!!! :smileflag:

----------


## SLAMishe

> Давайте ещё видео и фото!


 я тоже, кстати, снимал но куда выложить? в контакте разве что ли..?

----------


## Cool MAN

> Говорила Мама сиди дома Сынку. Не те Орги делали ПАТИ. Хай почитают и прозреют ибо все минусы это их проблеммы, а как мы поняли их проблеммы могут решить только группа Мелиционеров и Сельских жителей с бейджиками "охрана".... грустно


 они еще и на месте расположения сэкономили, разве не нашлось более достойной площадки в Одессе ? просто решили больше в карман положить

кстати, а кто-то организаторов вообще видел ? у меня впечатление что этим хаосом никто не руководил вообще  :smileflag:

----------


## W500

> в 1000-й раз повторюсь - организация ГАВНО! 3 часа простоять...нельзя разве было сделать отдельные входы в каждую зону? впустить людей сразу, ну постояли бы в зонах, но хоть по-свободней было бы? люди - это наша особенность! )) конечно не приятно видеть неадекватных зомби со стеклянными глазами, абсолютно не представляющих себе свое место нахождения и причину этого...)) Мунбим хорошо отыграл! Тиесто - красава! жаль, конечно что мало было старых треков...и сил не осталось на колбасиво после 3-х часового простоя у входа...А так, мы ждали его - и мы его увидели и он нас порадовал это самое главное!!! а орги надеюсь сделают соответствующие выводы...


 Орги нервно курят за углом и считают "Намученное Бабло"
Так держать "Ребята"

----------


## W500

> они еще и на месте расположения сэкономили, разве не нашлось более достойной площадки в Одессе ? просто решили больше в карман положить
> 
> кстати, а кто-то организаторов вообще видел ? у меня впечатление что этим хаосом никто не руководил вообще


 Руководил "Дядя Ваня с поля картошки напротив, Вы незаметили? :smileflag: "

----------


## LAX

> я тоже, кстати, снимал но куда выложить? в контакте разве что ли..?


 А почему бы и нет? Можно ещё на youtube.com

----------


## S.S.D. Project

Мне повезло 8) Я один из первых кто зашол 8) Простоял в очереди на вип зону 2-3 часа и это был пипец....... Одно точно могу сказат как dj - звукари мудаки!!!!!!!!! Это я понял когда зашол в фан и чуть не оглох..... Одно могу сказать точно, что можно остатся от такого инвалидом 8(

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> я тоже, кстати, снимал но куда выложить? в контакте разве что ли..?


 на ютуб лучше  :smileflag:

----------


## Cool MAN

> Руководил "Дядя Ваня с поля кортошки напротив, Вы незаметили?"


 нее не наблюдал, зато наблюдал как в полной давке, пролазил откормленный жирный мент с рацией, причем он сперва пролез по давке почти ко входу, а потом снова нырнул в толпу, его целей я не понял, видать искал злостных нарушителей

----------


## SLAMishe

а когда Тайс закончил играть, а то мы ушли после 4, дабы нормально уехать? и кто скажет, был ли трек Century, а то я с товарищем поспорил будет ли он?

----------


## W500

Вопрос для Всех: кто-то задумывался если-бы пошел дождь?
представляю ЛИМО Тиесто застрявшее в болоте :smileflag:

----------


## SLAMishe

> на ютуб лучше


 у меня так аккаунта нет и зарегиться не могу!

----------


## W500

Будем ждать приезда в Киев Армина. Надеюсь не подведет :smileflag:

----------


## Krugger

Сенчури был!
Хоть за это спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## SLAMishe

> Сенчури был!
> Хоть за это спасибо


 Я так понимаю, что где-то в конце? значит я проиграл шампанское...

----------


## Beeter

эх... чуваки... купил билеты по 170.. 4 билета, из которых 3 потом продал на месте, когда увидел давку у входа, и поломанный забор... после всего удачно зашел. увидел кражи из бара.... обблеванное поле, море быдла! и совсем потух... настроение ниже нуля.. и тут - ЗАСТАВКА КАЛЕДОСКОПА!!! и тут ТИЕСТО! как всегда на уровне! ладошки сами потянулись к небу! улыбка на лице.. и мурашки по коже! =)))))) щастье! 
fuck AMPM! GODSPEED TIESTO! возвращайся! =))))))

----------


## dario

парни только ссылочку кинете сюда)

----------


## [email protected]@

> Был первый раз на опенэйр и на шоу от ap-pm точно больше никогда не пойду, такой отстойной организации процесса вообще не ожидал, пока толпились в очереди двое вырубилось. Народ таки да стадо и быдло ! Рядом были олухи которые хлестали водяру с горла, пипец просто ! Плис таки не запустили одну сцену для VJ, слева девушки плясали, правая была тёмная, её включили и сразу вырубили.
> 
> ВИП левак полный, вынесли его на галерку, что там было делать не ясно. Вип подиумы имхо нужно ставить были по бокам от главной сцены, тогда это оправдано, а в данном случае выброшенные деньги, хорошо что заранее ездил туда посмотреть и понял что нет смысла ВИП покупать, ФАН зона рулила !
> 
> Касательно музыки: Ура увидел Тиесто в живую, заводной чувак, хотя музон не сильно понравился, тупо долбежка, люблю мелодичный транс.
> Фейерверк был супер, большие дисплеи тоже отлично создавали атмосферу, т.к. тот парень что играл до Тиесто на черном фоне вообще никак не вставлял. Порадовал чувак на летающем пароплане  Этакий Карлсон ))
> 
> Кстати до скольки играл Тиесто и что было после него, был ли еще фейерверк или что-то необычное ? 
> 
> т.к. девушка устала и практически засыпала стоя пришлось свалить в 3:15. Хотя оно может и к лучшему, т.к. суда по входу на пати подумал что разъезд наверно тоже был веселый, когда это толпа вся кинется разъезжаться через узкий проезд.


 


> ну если вам привычно сталкиваться с такими людьми то спорить не буду, мне лично такое не приятно, пока мы стояли ждали когда начнут впускать возле нас стояли нормальные пары, стояли понтовые девушки и стояло откровенное быдло, которое себя всячески пыталось выделить выкрикивая что-то нецензурное
> 
> Филармония не подходит для сравнения, Аркади - Ибица, вот с чем можно сравнить, люди культурно стоят в очередь в кассу, затем в очередь чтобы выйти и никто никуда не ломится !


 кстате, по поводу Ибици - Тиесто пока ждал что бы у нас там всё утрястось - поехал туда : 
The doors opened late for my show tonight so I will start later!Prob around 
2 am 
about 16 hours ago via Echofon 



  I am going to club Ibiza in Odessa for a quick drink!Lol let's see if it 
reminds me of the real Ibiza   
about 16 hours ago via Echofon

----------


## Krugger

Жесть )) Тайс о Ибице нашей в курсе

----------


## Black_cat_women

> я тоже, кстати, снимал но куда выложить? в контакте разве что ли..?


 повыкладывайте видео пожалуйста,кто снимал
очень хочется посмотреть :smileflag:

----------


## SLAMishe

вот несколько видиков с концерта, за ранее прошу прощение за качество, кто был поймет: http://vkontakte.ru/video4437182_146498510
http://vkontakte.ru/video4437182_146501932
http://vkontakte.ru/video4437182_146501344

----------


## Krugger

http://vkontakte.ru/video.php?gid=3975510 еще видос

----------


## SLAMishe

> http://vkontakte.ru/video.php?gid=3975510 еще видос


 твои у же тоже посмотрел в группе

----------


## Krugger

http://vkontakte.ru/video4343048_146386355?noiphone здесь звук ничего

----------


## Mesmerize

> Организация - полный пипец. И виноваты в этом, в первую очередь, мы сами. Стадо какое-то. Начиная от вокзала и заканчивая очередью на автобус домой. Я уже не говорю про то как сломали забор + барную стойку и все зашли и побежали дружно в вип. А потом все удивляются почему же к нам никто не ездит. И обрыганов полно. Спрашивается, зачем ехать на концерт хрен знает куда чтоб нажраться водяры и валяться))
> 
> А в целом все нормально )
> 
> + ко всему можно было зайти бесплатно и пронести с собой бомбу.


 100%, правда я в первую очередь подумала об автомате.
Стояли в этой страшной очереди, тут вдруг сломали забор и мы, имея на руках билеты, зашли "нашару" в фан-зону, и никто у нас за все время не спросил ничего.
Кагбэ о концерте: Тиесто очень крут, шоу потрясающее, очень понравилось. Согласна, может многие треки при домашнем прослушивании не вставили бы вообще, но во время шоу они звучали очень суперски

----------


## SLAMishe

> http://vkontakte.ru/video4343048_146386355?noiphone здесь звук ничего


 у Мунбима звук по-легче был, а Тайс нормально так рубанул, что я еще час хреново слышал

----------


## Krugger

У мунбима не были включены 2 портала, которые стояли в мейн зоне

----------


## SLAMishe

могит бит, могит бит...))

----------


## Cool MAN

> кстате, по поводу Ибици - Тиесто пока ждал что бы у нас там всё утрястось - поехал туда : 
> The doors opened late for my show tonight so I will start later!Prob around 
> 2 am 
> about 16 hours ago via Echofon 
> 
>   I am going to club Ibiza in Odessa for a quick drink!Lol let's see if it 
> reminds me of the real Ibiza   
> about 16 hours ago via Echofon


 ничего себе ! Ибица в этот вечер наверно была несказанно горда  :smileflag:  типа поиграть его пригласить им не по карману так хоть quick drink угостили

----------


## rosst

> у Мунбима звук по-легче был, а Тайс нормально так рубанул, что я еще час хреново слышал


 ну это ж опен, динамики всегда нефигово дубасят на таких мероприятиях. В конце фана было весьма комфортно, но и там чувствовалась вибрация от ударных партий. Не представляю как было возле сцены, наверное был сквозняк  :smileflag:

----------


## Panna Cotta

Да организация никакущая.Я разочарована,но после выхода Tieso сразу все забылось.Но последствия давки у входа,оказались сильнее и в 4 утра я сдалась и с мужем уехала домой

----------


## DimaOD

Тоже долго стояли в очереди, хоть и приехали попозже.
Тоже прошли через сломанный забор имея билеты в фан.
На вопрос по поводу, входа в фан кому-то в форме получили веселый ответ типа:
"А н***й оно вам нужно, тут и без этого заходят"
После чего поняли, что здравый смысл убежал: перелезли через заборчик и хорошо провели время.

Организаторы - стыд!
Tiesto - как всегда, молодец!

----------


## Panna Cotta

http://vkontakte.ru/club3975510?f=1
в этой группе много видео и информации

----------


## Panna Cotta

Обидно одно....люди потратили не малые деньги на билеты,а кто то зашел на халяву,путем пролома ограждения!В фане как я считаю должны были быть те люди,которые заплатили за фан,а не те кому попало

----------


## Kathy_Valmont

И все равно, несмотря на откровенно ужасную организацию, это было круто!!! Кстати, кто-нибудь знает как зовут диджея, который был на разогреве перед Тиесто?

Вот уже и пресса наша пишет http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/46051/

----------


## Galleon

> Обидно одно....люди потратили не малые деньги на билеты,а кто то зашел на халяву,путем пролома ограждения!В фане как я считаю должны были быть те люди,которые заплатили за фан,а не те кому попало


 ой та ладно вам, с таким подходом мона и у заборчика постоять музыку послушать, удовольствие от Тиесто получили, а остальное фигня..

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> а когда Тайс закончил играть, а то мы ушли после 4, дабы нормально уехать? и кто скажет, был ли трек Century, а то я с товарищем поспорил будет ли он?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaRzQ8dUPP4

----------


## SLAMishe

> И все равно, несмотря на откровенно ужасную организацию, это было круто!!! Кстати, кто-нибудь знает как зовут диджея, который был на разогреве перед Тиесто?
> 
> Вот уже и пресса наша пишет http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/46051/


 это был Moonbeam, точнее один из братьев. очень хорошо отработал!

----------


## SLAMishe

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaRzQ8dUPP4


 спасибо! и качество хорошее! не дождался немного...

----------


## SLAMishe

что ни говори, а Одесса его отлично принимала и будем надеяться, что он вернется!

----------


## [email protected]@

> что ни говори, а Одесса его отлично принимала и будем надеяться, что он вернется!


 надеюсь, но хотелось бы что бы перед этим он сделал огромный втык am:pm

----------


## Panna Cotta

Да да надеемся,а то не очень было стоять в толпе,где слева стоит девушка и теряет сознание от того что боится замкнутого пространства,а справа,пряный урод,который обливается пивом

----------


## SLAMishe

еще несколько видюшек: http://vkontakte.ru/video4437182_146502661
http://vkontakte.ru/video4437182_146503274
http://vkontakte.ru/video4437182_146504499
http://vkontakte.ru/video4437182_146504827
http://vkontakte.ru/video4437182_146505176
http://vkontakte.ru/video4437182_146505588
http://vkontakte.ru/video4437182_146505892

----------


## SLAMishe

> надеюсь, но хотелось бы что бы перед этим он сделал огромный втык am:pm


 раком ставить - однозначно!

----------


## Panna Cotta

Открой доступ к видео всем

----------


## TheJove

Был.

Тиесто - молодец. Стиль не мой, но молодец. Жжот.

Организаторы - пи%;%;сы. Полные. Убивать и сжигать.

----------


## Valikus

Tiesto играл 4 часа,
с 01:00 до 05:00 примерно с точностью до 10 минут могу уверить,т.к. с первым его треком у меня на часах было около 01:00

----------


## Panna Cotta

Он вышел в 1.57,у тебя наверное часы не верно идут
Ведь всех пустили только в 00.33,потом Мумбин играл еще как минимум час
У меня видео на телефоне где Мумбин играет в 01.18

----------


## SLAMishe

просматривать могут все пользователи! (проверил)

----------


## Panna Cotta

Спасибо огромное=)
А трэк лист есть у кого то?

----------


## Panna Cotta

> просматривать могут все пользователи! (проверил)


 Пользователь предпочел скрыть эту страницу.

    *
      Назад

----------


## Panna Cotta

может кто-то знает, что случилось с Тайсом, когда он на пару минут отлучился от пульта и ушел вообще со сцены... кто был поближе могли заметить, что настроение у него вообще стало нулевым, походу так и не поднявшись..

----------


## SLAMishe

> Пользователь предпочел скрыть эту страницу.
> 
>     *
>       Назад


 а при чем тут видео к странице? его и так можно увидеть

----------


## Аурелия

прикольно посмотреть видео) спс) тиесто - молодчинка) одесса давно так с ума не сходила)
организация, конечно, подкачала, но, согласитесь, кто хотел - тот получил удовольствие)

----------


## Натуля Шамрай

> а я считаю что ответственность должны на себя брать все.. и не нужно валить все на организаторов!
> т.к. толка в этот вечер была действительно быдлом!!! и для организации Европейского уровня, должен быть соответствующий контингент..


 
А контингент таков стал почему,да потому что:  - Организованности входа небыло,люди понакупали билеты(ВИПЫ) я одна из них...желалось отдельный вход,как и говорилось.А получила что-приехав я не поняла вообще куда идти и где вход..люди полпились,они незнали,что им делать и куда идти. Какова должна была быть реакция дюдей на это?????  "Вип ложе " был просто проходной двор- заходи - выходи, да ещё нашли где посавить требуну  ВОЗЛЕ ТУАЛЕТА.  ЭТО ЧТО ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!! А представим на секунду если бы пошёл дождь,тогда что?????     РЕально мне очень жаль тех кто переплатил за вымешленные удобства ..... Ребята вы облажались..То что вы в дальнейшем будете организовывать люди больше не прийдут... И РЕКОМЕНДУЮ ВСЕМ,,,,

----------


## Panna Cotta

=_)

----------


## Натуля Шамрай

> кстати у них были ещё 2 входа,только они их не соизволили открыть)))


 

Они нет....А люди(или быдло как выражаються организаторы) это сделали вместо них)))))))

----------


## Krugger

надо-же на что-то сьезжать...
Хорошая отмазка - Одесса еще не готова к опенейрам такого масштаба, люди не созрели и безкультурны.

----------


## Натуля Шамрай

> помоему это их второй,потому что первый в Харькове был 24-го, или я ошибаюсь?
> жаль что первый блин ударил по нам(


 

Хотя я считаю,что именно в Одессе должно было пройти на 100%  -  это столица клубняка...

----------


## Panna Cotta

:smileflag:

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> А контингент таков стал почему,да потому что:  - Организованности входа небыло,люди понакупали билеты(ВИПЫ) я одна из них...желалось отдельный вход,как и говорилось.А получила что-приехав я не поняла вообще куда идти и где вход..люди полпились,они незнали,что им делать и куда идти. Какова должна была быть реакция дюдей на это?????  "Вип ложе " был просто проходной двор- заходи - выходи, да ещё нашли где посавить требуну  ВОЗЛЕ ТУАЛЕТА.  ЭТО ЧТО ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!! А представим на секунду если бы пошёл дождь,тогда что?????     РЕально мне очень жаль тех кто переплатил за вымешленные удобства ..... Ребята вы облажались..То что вы в дальнейшем будете организовывать люди больше не прийдут... И РЕКОМЕНДУЮ ВСЕМ,,,,


 таки да, я щас немного выспался, еще раз обдумал, наверное все таки больш́ая часть вины на организаторах.. 
небыло бы толкучки в начале мероприятия, народ бы так не разошелся и не было бы никаких перебегов в ВИП и ФАН..

и никто бы не ломал забор и не прибегали бы леваки из близлежащих сел и т.д.  :smileflag:

----------


## SLAMishe

Elena_Maydanyk фотки зачетные!!! а что за аппарат у вас был? а то у меня все не то...)

----------


## Натуля Шамрай

> что ни говори, а Одесса его отлично принимала и будем надеяться, что он вернется!


 

Да,но только не с этими организаторами хи-хи)))))

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Elena_Maydanyk, отличнейшие фотографии! Зачет и плюс в репутацию!... Выкладывайте еще)))

----------


## Panna Cotta

> Elena_Maydanyk фотки зачетные!!! а что за аппарат у вас был? а то у меня все не то...)


 Нашла у кого то в альбоме)))))
А у меня был olympus профессиональный,но фот забыла в машине у мужа(

----------


## TheJove

> Пионерку помните??? 
> 
> Всё *БЫДЛО*  было мАЙо! 
> 
> 
> всё было быдло!!! простите за тУфталогию!
> 
> всё было уЁво! тиесто молодец, но разочарований больше! 
> 
> ...


 детка, я тебя помню )

ты молодец! принесла море позитива в тот вечер, я рмдо одно время танцевал, в желтых ядовитых бриджах))

не злись, все будет тип-топ))) спасибо тебе за минуты счастья))

----------


## SLAMishe

а то пугали что не будут пускать с проф. камерами...я наблюдал пару человек с нормальными аппаратами.

----------


## Panna Cotta

Не слышала такого))Да и было пофиг все после пролома ограждения

----------


## Krugger

желтые бриджи ?

я помню типа в желтом - яркий очень. Весь желтый в правой стороне-центре фана =)

ПС: помню Пионера, Пионерку - где вы были ?

----------


## SLAMishe

ну здесь, в теме ранее обсуждался вопрос о камерах (какие можно, а какие нельзя)...а после пролома стены - да, уже было пофиг..!

----------


## Panna Cotta

Видела тоже пионеров,мы с ними в толпе кучкувались=)
А кто видел девушку,которая кричала недалеко от входа....матом на ментов....а потом ей плохо стало.....у нее боязнь замкнутого пространства и она задыхаться начала

----------


## Натуля Шамрай

> таки да, я щас немного выспался, еще раз обдумал, наверное все таки больш́ая часть вины на организаторах.. 
> небыло бы толкучки в начале мероприятия, народ бы так не разошелся и не было бы никаких перебегов в ВИП и ФАН..
> 
> и никто бы не ломал забор и не прибегали бы леваки из близлежащих сел и т.д.


 

Признайся,что самая большая вина на организации  ведь с этого и недовольство народа пошло .

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> а то пугали что не будут пускать с проф. камерами...я наблюдал пару человек с нормальными аппаратами.


 вчера туда можно было хоть со слоном приходить

----------


## Cool MAN

со стекляной тарой тоже нельзя было, а бутылки из-под водяры пустые валялись под ногами в фан зоне ! и указки лазерные нельзя было, а пару челов ими активно светили. Короче после пролома стены стало можно всё, что было нельзя  :smileflag:

----------


## TheJove

мой скромный фотоотчет - http://vkontakte.ru/album10637874_110140357

строго не судите, все исключительно на телефон делалось. чуть позже залью видео)


пс. ребята. если у кого остался билет и не нужен - подарите пжл на память. за 
вкусеую шиколадку или пиво)

буду премного благодарен)

----------


## Panna Cotta

фотки

----------


## Chey

куча возмущения.. випы вообще имеют моральное право попросить деньги за билеты обратно.

----------


## Panna Cotta

...

----------


## Cool MAN

да можно даже в суд подать, только доказательства нужны, если бы кто-то стоял и снимал на камеру всё что происходило то вину организаторов даже не пришлось бы доказывать

----------


## Panna Cotta

Ну я думаю что есть видео только его нужно найти,столько людей снимало(((

----------


## [email protected]@

> со стекляной тарой тоже нельзя было, а бутылки из-под водяры пустые валялись под ногами в фан зоне ! и указки лазерные нельзя было, а пару челов ими активно светили. Короче после пролома стены стало можно всё, что было нельзя


 мало того, -  светили Тиесто в глаза! я видел его раздраженный взляд...

----------


## Galleon

Джов, как ты под сцену пробился? или ты один из первых кто зашел на территорию?

----------


## Лютый

Выскажусь я! :
1 - Организаторы просчитались со временем на подготовку и в этом полностью их вина!
2 - Мунбим отыграл очень даже не плохо (выше среднего)
3 - Тиесто я бы поставил твердую четверку! Бал снизил за то что хиты свои не ставил а люди кричали Elemtnts of Life, Traffic а он все равно не слушал.
3 - Само шоу,свет,звук,ленты,дым все было на высоте а какие были салюты круто
4 - ВХод это вообще жопа была можно было и билет не брать! я взял фан билет .. нафиг я его брал вообще не знаю, Не было освещения Входа тоесть люди даже не знали где вход!
5 - как бы людей в полном говне, и кучи быдло я не видел.. да были выпившые люди но их не так много было.


Хочу выразить отдельное спасибо всем кто остался на A*S*Y*S это было действительно круто и когда он спустился к нам я был точно уверен что он в Одессу к нам приедет ещё не раз!! и достойное завершение феста оч порадовало !! Сетесфекшен рулит 

Передаю всем привет всем кто меня помнит (был в белой майке на который впереди было написано LUTIK)

Следующий это Глобал! Там все будет как надо я думаю, так что если что до встречи на глобале !

----------


## dr MoRo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j3v2ougHRs

еще кусочек действа... Качество телефонное конечно, но было КРУТО!

----------


## Chey

Вот свое видео выложил, в принципе качество лучше... но тут так получилось
http://vkontakte.ru/video26511006_146369997

----------


## CLouD C.

tracklist Tiesto u ASYSA ктот скажет?

----------


## Alexx15

> tracklist Tiesto u ASYSA ктот скажет?


 рано ещё за треклисты говорить... сначало надо прослушать что там записалось и уже попозже можно говорить о треклистах.

----------


## den4ik_love_music

как я понял, проблема была в том, что один из двух генераторов вышел из строя..

----------


## CLouD C.

кто скажет что за песня была с Faithless?

----------


## den4ik_love_music

*CLouD C.*
это?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9DiWjT4XNU

----------


## SLAMishe

> *CLouD C.*
> это?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9DiWjT4XNU


 точно, тот самый трек!

----------


## Alexx15

> кто скажет что за песня была с Faithless?


 Faithless - Tweak Your Nipple (Tiesto Remix)
скачать в качестве можно тут:

----------


## CLouD C.

fielen dank

----------


## TheJove

> Джов, как ты под сцену пробился? или ты один из первых кто зашел на территорию?


 Какбе да. Один из первых.

Под сцену пробился локтями ) До того, кстати, как быдло сломало забор и повалило в фан - там было не так уж и тесно. Потом - увы, увы...

----------


## spanishguitar

Всем привет! По поводу организации входа сказано было и так достаточно. Находясь посреди толпы ловил себя на мысли о том что нужно было взять Vip билет, но когда узнал что vip'ы были в точно такой же ситуации еще больше о-ел. Наглядно был показан пример того как делать НЕ нужно. Проехали. Будем надеятся что все ответственные будут внимать. Дальше. К сожалению не был на подобных меороприятиях раньше, поэтому сравнивать не с чем. Но, с творчеством знаком и поэтому могу сказать, выступление супер! Очень понравилось. Будем надеятся что мероприятия подобного уровня будут проводится в нашем городе почаще, а главное чтобы мы были в состоянии их со знанием дела организовывать. Надеюсь у самого пана Tiesto осталось больше положительных эмоций от нашего города и крауда...

----------


## Lorenzo

> Будем надеяться что все ответственные будут внимать.


 Это спорно, так как бабосы срубили и вперед...ну могут же быть и на белом фоне черные пятна, как раз вчера это было пятнище :smileflag: 




> Будем надеяться что мероприятия подобного уровня будут проводится в нашем городе почаще, а главное чтобы мы были в состоянии их со знанием дела организовывать.


 Не, ну если такого рода мероприятия будут организовывать в "поле", ИМХО, это не самый лучший вариант
Для таких фестивалей нужно либо помещение, либо нормальный стадион




> Надеюсь у самого пана Tiesto осталось больше положительных эмоций от нашего города и крауда...


 Думаю, что  красавчик Tiesto на это вообще никакого внимания не обратил, Вы ведь сами видели, как он отдается публике....тем более, что публика его довольно хорошо встретила!!!
В общем с его выходом, весь этот кизяк был полностью забыт

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> Для таких фестивалей нужно либо помещение, либо нормальный стадион


 у нас какраз нет ни первого не второго  :smileflag:

----------


## Venturas

Возможно после реконструкции дворца спорта появится

----------


## Valikus

> по сути к АМ:PM как организаторам только одна претензия - вход!


 Угу,если бы...ассортимент в баре по сути вообще никакой
бёрн,кока,минералка,водка - вискарь...всё! (не считая льда  :smileflag: 

Так же АэМПМщики очень плохо подготовили электрику,по сути её вообще не было(тот кто видел что творилось с холодильниками в барах и подсветкой пиджеек,поймет)

Распределение персонала по обязанностям,и подготовки его к таким ситуациям на мой взгляд не было вообще!

В общем это был мой первый и последний поход на AM:PM...
Дальше будет видно

----------


## spawnua

Вот чуток моего, в хронологическом порядке.
Извиняюсь за качество видео и звука, снимал на мобилу.

Штурм легендарного бара "Уют"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JtafBpzL_I

Фотка легендарного забора http://twitpic.com/1zzm35

Общее впечатление от обстановки на фоне работы Moonbeam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFwq8e4ZDiw

В районе начала шоу Tiesto (шумно)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5wDzhduD5g

Лично я был поражен количеством светящихся экранов различных записывающих устройств над толпой в фан-зоне, когда вышел Тиесто )

----------


## Lorenzo

пора уже плавно переходить в другую темку
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=394617

----------


## Мишка

> Джов, как ты под сцену пробился? или ты один из первых кто зашел на территорию?


 Да ладно, с этим никаких проблем не было.  :smileflag:  Часа в три я спокойненько прошла к самому ограждению возле сцены.


А было-таки КРУТО!!!!  :jc_goody: 
По поводу организации согласна, конечно, с остальными отзывами, но лично мне это ни в чём не помешало, так что... только положительные эмоции!)) 

P.S. Толку было покупать билет, если никто из охраны ни разу не попросил его показать

----------


## HP Baxxter

Ох рано - тупинула охрана!(повились на карту приватбанка и кишени)

----------


## Sweet-X

Мы приехали в 23.00 и дружненько спокойненько  вместе с забором зашли 
И тут Moonbeam... Очень понравились 
Tiesto-конечно талантище!!!Звук,свет,экраны это конечно уровень
Натанцевались от души,теперь будем скучать за ним
И наплевать на организацию и усталость танцевали до последнего... :ssssss:  :jc_goody: 
Почаще бы такое!!!

----------


## Chey

> Мы приехали в 23.00 и дружненько спокойненько  вместе с забором зашли 
> И тут Moonbeam... Очень понравились 
> Tiesto-конечно талантище!!!Звук,свет,экраны это конечно уровень
> Натанцевались от души,теперь будем скучать за ним
> И наплевать на организацию и усталость танцевали до последнего...
> Почаще бы такое!!!


 очень эмоциональный пост))

----------


## *Sander*

Мунбим - отличный сет получился для разогрева как раз то , что нужно .
Тиесто - в целом , всё очень круто было , музыка на 4 , видеоряд (светодиоидный экран) просто выше всяческих похвал .
АСИС - молодчага , всем , кто остался до конца спасибо !
На счёт организации , уже было достаточно сказано , всё началось от поездки на "комфортабельных автобусах " и заканчивая собственно говоря отъездом .
Всё - таки позитивных эмоций намного больше , чем негативных .
Lorenzo , Den4ik - вы ошибаетесь , Дворец Спорта , немного не тот формат .
Open air есть Open air , а то , что место проведения вообще было не подготовлено это другой разговор .(Поймите правильно :smileflag: )

----------


## XS Anna

у меня сестра даже умудрилась полетать на дельтаплане на концерте, с неба кидала блестки))

----------


## Alexx15

> у меня сестра даже умудрилась полетать на дельтаплане на концерте, с неба кидала блестки))


 фигасе.... круто.

----------


## XS Anna

я думала обассытца от радости, 100грн. удовольствие

----------


## Spec[!]al Need[5]

> детка, я тебя помню )
> 
> ты молодец! принесла море позитива в тот вечер, я рмдо одно время танцевал, в желтых ядовитых бриджах))
> 
> не злись, все будет тип-топ))) спасибо тебе за минуты счастья))


 я надеюсь я не ответила тебе как-то грубо? ибо сначала все было забавно, я со всеми шутила, а потом все нажрались и вели себя как звери.. после чего я уже всех подряд слала наУЙ!!!

 Еще понравились ребята, которые живут на Пересыпи, молодая пара! паренек с туннелями, парикмахер! Ехали вместе!
отдельное спасибо водилам на красной мазде (бусик)... Подвезли до Пересыпи! по пьяной дороге))) я ее запомнила)))))

----------


## Spec[!]al Need[5]

а мунбим, это этот Тайс на разогреве? молодой мальчик ?

----------


## den4ik_love_music

а мунбим это вот: http://moonbeam.promodj.ru/foto/

----------


## relaxxxx

Все очень понравилось в следующий раз буду умнее и ВИП не куплю )))

----------


## V1ns

Получили массу удовольствия! Думали на месте купим билеты, но увидав заборы и количество охраны, поняли, что билеты тут и не нужны. Сочувствую людям, которые заплатили деньги...

----------


## LLlyPuK.ua

Кому интересно, есть несколько фоток сняты обычной мыльницей http://vkontakte.ru/album657391_112706417

----------


## Dimonchik

к сожалению не попал ((( есть треклист? может кто найдет Liveсэт, поделитесь )))

----------


## Chey

> Кому интересно, есть несколько фоток сняты обычной мыльницей http://vkontakte.ru/album657391_112706417


 есть пара хороших фот, но в основном смазанные всякая всячина

----------


## LLlyPuK.ua

> есть пара хороших фот, но в основном смазанные всякая всячина


 Ну мыльница, что ты хотел от нее в темноте.
Есть знакомый фотограф, надо будет у него фотки взять  :smileflag:

----------


## Spec[!]al Need[5]

бери и скидывай! ))

----------


## Spec[!]al Need[5]

я с мужем в белой фудболке и другом и не много КАЛА на мопЭдах!

----------


## Spec[!]al Need[5]

что-то фото есть чувака в желтом, а что бы я его реально видела, я не помню))))
кал все затмил! хД

----------


## Redneck

подскажите пожалуйста где в Одессе можно купить женскую футболку TIESTO

----------


## Sweet-X

> очень эмоциональный пост))


 конечно после такого только так)

----------


## soulstorm

Вот еще немного моего видео!!!

Dj Tiesto - Kaleidoscope world tour Odessa Ukraine
louder than boom
i will be here

----------


## Galleon

> Вот еще немного моего видео!!!
> 
> Dj Tiesto - Kaleidoscope world tour Odessa Ukraine
> louder than boom
> i will be here


 а ты видео не резал? а то вроде тиесто часа 2 с лишним играл, а полное видео на час ((

----------


## soulstorm

> а ты видео не резал? а то вроде тиесто часа 2 с лишним играл, а полное видео на час ((


 это склейка из фрагментов...

----------


## MAxZ

к этому топику нужно добавить ещё метки АМ-ПМ

----------


## soulstorm

> к этому топику нужно добавить ещё метки АМ-ПМ


 АМ ПМ - лажа! Выговор им

----------


## soulstorm

А что слышно насчет розыгрыша призов?

----------


## Galleon

вроде сегодня должен быть

----------


## LLlyPuK.ua

> А что слышно насчет розыгрыша призов?


 Я так понял, что билеты всеукраинские, розыгрыш наверное будет в Киеве.



> Розыгрыш состоится 27 июня 2010 года, во время пресс конференции с Ti&#235;sto в Киеве! Призы будут вручены победителям розыгрыша в течение одной недели после окончания украинского тура Ti&#235;sto.

----------


## Saddam

Здрасте всем!
Отдельное здрасте лохам, таким же как и я, купившим эти "ВИП" билеты))))
А почему я их вообще купил (был с женой) ? А потому, что на сайте АМ:РМ я прочитал: "Отдельный вход, отдельная парковка, отдельный бар, отдельное....., чуть ли не поцелуй в жопу от организаторов". А что на деле? Гореть им всем в аду!!!!!!!
Скоты! Обосрали всё настроение перед концертом((( Хорошо, что Тиесто поднял)
Доставка - ОТСТОЙ! Что туда, с горем пополам, что назад - уехали просто чудом. Давка как на эвакуации. Когда добирались назад, пожалел, что я не владелец нескольких автобусов, человек эдак на 60)))). 
Охраны не было, просто не было! Те колхозники с бэйждами охраны, эт посмешище какое-то, вход реально был бесплатный. Реально ржали, когда, не без моего участия, сняли забор и толпа повалила внутрь, менты стали блеять в рацию, что им делать? По рации им отвечали: "сдерживайте")))) Кого? Толпу больше сотни рыл? Освещения на территории не было напрочь! Света не возле туалетов, ни внутри  тоже не наблюдалось. Ходили, как по минному полю, то и дело наступая в кротовые норки и на пустые бутылки. Где ВИП зона поняли только по трибуне, которая находилась где-то в районе Паскота) Мало того, весь вид на сцену загораживала какая-то тех.будка. Тусили в Фан, получили массу позитива, хоть и басы реально снимали кофту))))
Насчёт быдла. Как по мне, быдла не наблюдалось, кроме беркута, поведение людей было спровоцировано организаторами. Отсутствие элементарнейших условий для человеческого поведения не рождает архивежливых молодых людей.
*Кстати, а кто был организатором одесского концерта?* Жаль, что у нас в стране очень слабая законодательная база. Можно было бы в суд подать, но задокументированых фактов очень мало, так как территория не была освещена. На это, наверно, и было всё расчитано.
Пы.Сы. Чуваку (чувихе) на параплане - РЕСПЕКТ! Такие кульбиты ночью выделывать...... Как он  только никуда не влетел.......
Итог: На подобные мероприятия на Украине, ближайшие лет 5-6 - ни ногой!!!!!

----------


## Panna Cotta

Пы.Сы. Чуваку (чувихе) на параплане - РЕСПЕКТ! Такие кульбиты ночью выделывать...... Как он  только никуда не влетел.......
Итог: На подобные мероприятия на Украине, ближайшие лет 5-6 - ни ногой!!!!![/QUOTE]
Да поддерживаю=)Так низко летать может не каждый,тем более ночью

----------


## Panna Cotta



----------


## Panna Cotta

Читаю вот про то,что Одесса не подготовлена принимать такого величества мероприятия,то что нет нормального места и так далее. Могу с этим поспорить! Одесса как раз таки готова принимать и проводить у себя такого рода мероприятия! Это люди(организаторы) не умеют организовать. Если бы уважали людей,которые ждут этих мероприятий, которые придут,то все прошло бы на отлично!Не зря же в Одессе хотели проводить Чемпионат по футболу,просто мы не успели подготовиться.Но хотели же?Хотели.И даже Гидропорт готов был,есть на то все условия,просто люди -организаторы не сумели продумать все,зная что билетов продано немерено и народ прийдет.
Еще раз повторюсь наш город способен та то что бы принять звезд такого масштаба,просто сама компания которая все организовывала все не доросла еще до нужного уровня

----------


## Rasta_maN

вопрос на засыпку... а есть ли у этих "организаторов" что то типа стола находок? я там права потерял  :smileflag:  домой добирался на пароплане ))))

----------


## Saddam

Очень весёлая фота! В мемориз!))))

----------


## Lorenzo

> Еще раз повторюсь наш город способен та то что бы принять звезд такого масштаба


 То есть Вы хотите сказать, что Одесса готова???
Извиняюсь, где? В полях?
То есть, если даже рассуждать, что такого рода мероприятия проводить в Гидропорте, то там ровным счетом ничего и делать не нужно???!
Это ведь ПОЛЕ, украинское ПОЛЕ...там еще вкладывать и вкладывать
Вспомните хотя бы где были припаркованы и как, машины :smileflag:

----------


## V1ns

> вопрос на засыпку... а есть ли у этих "организаторов" что то типа стола находок? я там права потерял  домой добирался на пароплане ))))


 я думаю, что придется делать новые права  :smileflag:

----------


## Rasta_maN

> я думаю, что придется делать новые права


 собсна я на это уже настроился  :smileflag:  но все таки решил спросить... а вдруг  :smileflag:

----------


## CLouD C.

подскажите трек играл вначале между калейдоскопом и ай вил би хер

----------


## shyrik

> подскажите трек играл вначале между калейдоскопом и ай вил би хер


 Tiesto vs Diplo- C'Mon (Original Mix)
этот трек был

----------


## CLouD C.

спс

----------


## CLouD C.

и ваще када будет известен треклист

----------


## Chey

> Читаю вот про то,что Одесса не подготовлена принимать такого величества мероприятия,то что нет нормального места и так далее. Могу с этим поспорить! Одесса как раз таки готова принимать и проводить у себя такого рода мероприятия! Это люди(организаторы) не умеют организовать. Если бы уважали людей,которые ждут этих мероприятий, которые придут,то все прошло бы на отлично!Не зря же в Одессе хотели проводить Чемпионат по футболу,просто мы не успели подготовиться.Но хотели же?Хотели.И даже Гидропорт готов был,есть на то все условия,просто люди -организаторы не сумели продумать все,зная что билетов продано немерено и народ прийдет.
> Еще раз повторюсь наш город способен та то что бы принять звезд такого масштаба,просто сама компания которая все организовывала все не доросла еще до нужного уровня


 поддерживаю

----------


## SLAMishe

интересно было бы если бы Тайс сделал что-то вроде опроса в инете: "какой трек от Тиесто вы хотели бы услышать на концерте?" и если бы он сыграл 6-8 старых треков (traffic, in the dark, elements of life, adagio for strings и т.д.), то он бы всех порвал "в хлам"!

----------


## Chey

Тиесто перед выступлением был в Ибице!

----------


## SLAMishe

здесь уже кто-то писал. а фото есть?

----------


## Chey

нет фот нет

----------


## den4ik_love_music

gloss.od.ua/2010/06/25 тут немного есть  :smileflag:

----------


## Arcoiris

полностью поддерживаю SADDAMa.Хоть у меня был билет в main, "можно было обойтись и без него",-подумала я ,переступая через тот "мощный" забор ,который завалили.Ну и правильно сделали.Люди заплатили кучу денег и стояли в давке до 00.30 ,как стадо коров в загоне.Заявленной камеры хранения  обнаружено не было,как,впрочем и нормальной выпивки в баре.Виски с колой представляло собой : гору льда каплю виски и столько же колы.
VIP зона - напоминала трибуны "Зелёного театра" времён середины 90-х.Как можно было так людей кидануть?
А то,что там они усиленно писали про безопасность и т.д. и т.п.
то хоть бы сам Бен Ладен прошёл туда с тротилом за пазухой - никто бы не заметил.
Вообщем организация полнейший отстой!(это я мягко сказала)дабы не засорять эфир.
Зато билеты были офигеть какие.Скретч карта ни дать ни взять!Только вот где его надо было размагнитить....наверное стукнуть об остатки забора.
 Этот билет являет собой всю сущность нашей действительности в большей своей массе:
 Понты снаружи ,а внутри всё гнилое.
P/S Салют был супер!И НЛО тоже  :smileflag:  очевидно эта штука была что-то типа мотодельтаплана  :smileflag:

----------


## taras80

а кто знает название трека где в качестве видеоряда были клоны белые или чето в этом роде? Очень понравился!

----------


## TheJove

> а кто знает название трека где в качестве видеоряда были клоны белые или чето в этом роде? Очень понравился!


 это бенд Tegan & Sara, песня "Back in You Head" в ремиксе от маэстро.

----------


## den4ik_love_music

Tegan and Sara - Back In Your Head (Tiesto Remix)
http://vkontakte.ru/video3564207_146221744

----------


## CLouD C.

коечто нашол по треклисту



His set was about 3 hours, as people said
basing on this 1 hour video (facebookish site Laughing ) and in couple with other vids this must be correct order

01. Tiesto feat. Jonsi - Kaleidoscope fireworks
02. Tiesto vs Diplo - C'Mon (Original Mix)
03. Tiesto & Sneaky Sound System - I Will Be Here (Extended Mix)
04. Faithless - Tweak Your Nipple (Tiesto Remix)
05. Age Of Love (Remake)

-- Tiesto Feat. Nelly Furtado vs. Philip D Feat. TLB - Alone Over You (Mashup)

-- Switchfoot – Always (AN21 & Max Vangeli Remix)

-- Tiesto feat. BT - Love Comes Again (Bart Claessen Remix)
-- Dada Life - Let's Get Bleeped Tonight (Tiesto Remix)
-- Tegan & Sara - Back In Your Head (Tiesto Remix) vk link
-- Tiesto - Knock You Out (Extended Mix)
-- Tiesto - Louder Than Boom (Extended Mix)
-- Editors - Papillon (Tiesto Remix)

-- Felipe Venegas & Francisco Allendes - Llovizna

-- Tiesto feat. Calvin Harris - Century
-- Muse - Resistance (Tiesto Remix)
-- Tiesto - Surrounded By Light, mcing: thank you very much, i gotta go

---
transitions not in order:

-- YYY's - Heads Will Roll (Tiesto Remix)
-- Afrojack - Pacha On Acid mcing
-- Tiesto - Lethal Industry (Sandro Silva Remix)
---

-- Calvin Harris – Flashback (Ben Nicky Rework) vk link
-- Tiesto feat. Tegan & Sara - Feel It In My Bones
---

-- Tiesto feat. Priscilla Ahn - I'm Strong (Jonas Stenberg Remix)
-- Turboweekend - Trouble Is (Tiesto Remix) vid begins with the ending of I'm Strong
-- Calvin Harris - I'm Not alone (Tiesto Remix)
---

-- Deadmau5 - Strobe vk link
-- Axwell & Sebastian Ingrosso vs Salem Al Fakir - It's True (some mix with guitar)

As people said there was a two nights at both open airs of problems with entrance. guards have admitted only two or three people through all the time, resulting in Odessa had a broken part of the fence, and in Lviv, which broke the rain, some visitors never got inside and went home. But mostly of visitors recognized a good shows.
sorry for weak english

----------


## Galleon

я одного не пойму, куда делся Максим Литвиненко, хоть бы извинился за такие провалы в организации, и популярно бы объяснил что случилось... 

кстати, никто не знает как вчера во Львове опэн прошел, также "удачно"?

о пост увидел, во Львове устроили туже фигню, да ещё и с дождем, пипец дебилы...

----------


## CLouD C.

зацените треклист со Львова

Tiesto - Kaleidoscope (Feat. J&#243;nsi)
Tiesto vs Diplo - C'Mon (Original Mix)
Justice - We Are Your Friends (Chris Moody Mix)
Ti&#235;sto - Lethal Industry (Original mix) !!!!
Tiesto & Sneaky Sound System - I Will Be Here
Tiesto feat. BT - Love Comes Again (Bart Claessen Remix)
Tiesto Feat Tegan And Sara - Back in your head
Delirium - Silence (DJ Tiesto's in Search of Sunrise remix)
Tiesto - Elements of life (Original mix)
Tiesto - Traffic (Original mix)
Tiesto - Dance 4 life (remix)
Tiesto - He is a pirate (Original mix)
Tiesto - Who Wants to Be Alone (Feat. Nelly Furtado) (ID Remix)
Tiesto - Escape Me (Feat. Cc Sheffield)
Swedish House Mafia - One (Tiesto dub remix)
Turboweekend - Trouble Is (Tiesto Remix)
Faithless - Tweak Your Nipple (Tiesto Remix)
Tiesto - Louder Than Boom
Tiesto - Century (Feat. Calvin Harris)
Tiesto - In The Dark (Tiesto 2010 Remix)
Tiesto - Feel it in My Bones (Feat. Tegan and Sara)
Dada Life - Let's Get Bleeped Tonight (Tiesto Remix)
Calvin Harris - I'm Not Alone (Tiesto Remix)
Benny Bennasi- Satisfaction (remix)
Tiesto - Adagio For Strings (Original mix)
Tiesto - Surrounded By Light

надо было туда ехать

----------


## Galleon

Клауд ты читал что там было?  :smileflag: ))) нам ещё крупно повезло  :smileflag:

----------


## CLouD C.

посотри скоко классных старых вещей,а у нас что? лов комс агеин и лезер индастри в ремиксе,вау,я до последнего ждал Адажио и облом

----------


## Galleon

> посотри скоко классных старых вещей,а у нас что? лов комс агеин и лезер индастри в ремиксе,вау,я до последнего ждал Адажио и облом


 я хоть и не до конца был, но отличной музыки мне хватило... 




а вот что было во Львове  :smileflag:

----------


## CLouD C.

зато треклист у них бомбезный имхо

----------


## den4ik_love_music

*Видео от KonstantinB, extradj*

Tiesto Feat. J&#243;nsi - Kaleidoscope
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya8tMAM2ufI

Tiesto vs Diplo - C'Mon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AzgCKRJ-k0

Tiesto Feat. Nelly Furtado - Who Wants to Be Alone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iUIlIF1MXc

Dada Life - Let's Get Bleeped Tonight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNhKpHECRVI

Tiesto - Louder Than Boom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WphS86Sb7U

Editors - Papillon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqFKU5BM3xY

Tiesto Feat. Tegan and Sara - Feel it in My Bones
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tPZUshRiBA

Turboweekend - Trouble Is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om5doHaxjb4

Calvin Harris - I'm Not Alone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_lm6ycGC84

----------


## [email protected]@

мне тут выслали - один из оргов выразил  своё мнение..:
"Одесса! Такого, ещё не было у нас. И вы показали себя очень "красиво". В связи техническими причинами, вход не был запущен, как и бары и разогрев. Зачем стояли у забора????? Прошлись бы погуляли, на самолётики вертолётики посмотрели бы. Такое ощущение что стадо, которое "а в друг не пустят". Запустили бы всех. То что вы поломали забор, это ещё больше ухудшило ситуацию, на входе образовалась пробка, так как ленты на руку, пытались получить, и изнутри и снаружи. Необразованность полная, Вы сами себе сделали такой свинский праздник. Нормальный человек, не пойдёт по головам барменов, при этом воруя с баров водку и бёрн. Нормальный человек, не будет заходить в штанах с бутылкой водки, биленькой...(такое вчера было)..... И что я слышу!!! Для Вас Одесситы, 25 грн за банку бёрна много????????? Ха... в каком клубе дешевле???))) Цены на бар были вполне адекватные, или по ходу кто то из местных гидропортовских отписывался, что дорого. Вот с охраной была лажа(((( очень хреново работали. В след раз, один беркут будет. И ребята, перед тем как матом гнать на организаторов, подумайте как вели себя Вы! Маты, синька, драки, видел два раза как парни девушек били. Проносилась водка, полом али ограждения, забор, деревянный заборчик, в VIP танцевали на столах, на диванчиках, на холодильниках. 
Потом начали вылазить на порталы (стойки возле фан зоны). Сломали два бара. Это что организаторы сделали??? Вы перед тем как гнать думайте, что вы хорошего сделали! Все кто приехал из других стран, мягко говоря были в шоке, от Одесской публики, такого никто не ожидал. 

А по поводу Тайс скажу, что всё было супер. Шоу ни чем не отличилось, от его предыдущих по туру Калейдоскопа. И сам он остался очень доволен. Разогрев Г... не понравился, и тихо было... но так было задумано)) Asys красавчик.... рвал по полной... очень понравился. 

Перевозка была не наша. Подрядчики. 

Спасибо за внимание." 
-----------------------------
мой ответ 

а*уе**! 
простите за мой русский
а что он ожидал от разогретой публики которая толпилась у входа !??? 
конечно после того как снесли забор у людей чердак порвало....
а то что проносили спиртное.. _ так в барах оно тоже продавалось так что не*у* впаривать ....

----------


## Galleon

я бы этому организатору бы ебало разбил, если бы не сломали забор толпу бы запускали до 5 утра, блин хотел дальше повыражатся а смысл, пускай это чмо само сюда выйдет и напишет...

----------


## [email protected]@

http://vkontakte.ru/album15198983_111780136 заваливайте  :smileflag:

----------


## den4ik_love_music

*[email protected]@*
не подбивай публику, это написал не организатор, а один из барыг, который толкал билеты в Одессе.. вот его группа http://vkontakte.ru/club3975510
его мнение конечно улыбнуло.. но это уже такое..

----------


## TheJove

> зацените треклист со Львова
> 
> Tiesto - Kaleidoscope (Feat. J&#243;nsi)
> Tiesto vs Diplo - C'Mon (Original Mix)
> Justice - We Are Your Friends (Chris Moody Mix)
> Ti&#235;sto - Lethal Industry (Original mix) !!!!
> Tiesto & Sneaky Sound System - I Will Be Here
> Tiesto feat. BT - Love Comes Again (Bart Claessen Remix)
> Tiesto Feat Tegan And Sara - Back in your head
> ...


 п****ц.

мда, похер на дождь. вот где надо было быть. блин, как завидую львову.

----------


## DISIK

траффик хотел.

----------


## den4ik_love_music

*TheJove*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQCkbc-v94g
пофиг говоришь(?), и это при том что они еще 1.5 часа ждали как и мы на входе

я лучше классику у себя на компе послушаю чем такое.. 
да и звук, экраны у них были пониже классом чем у нас..

----------


## Valikus

Мда вот это Odessa Fail! 
ну хоть Muse услышал...

----------


## SLAMishe

> зацените треклист со Львова
> 
> Tiesto - Kaleidoscope (Feat. J&#243;nsi)
> Tiesto vs Diplo - C'Mon (Original Mix)
> Justice - We Are Your Friends (Chris Moody Mix)
> Ti&#235;sto - Lethal Industry (Original mix) !!!!
> Tiesto & Sneaky Sound System - I Will Be Here
> Tiesto feat. BT - Love Comes Again (Bart Claessen Remix)
> Tiesto Feat Tegan And Sara - Back in your head
> ...


 это о чем я писал выше..! вот это реальный плэйлист, вот это то что любишь! дааа нам не повезло: погода была хорошая, организация ГАВНО и музон не совсем тот который ждали! а по-поводу того бреда, изложенного выше: пусть перечитает условия оргов - весь беспредел должна была охрана устранять, а не торговать своими "лицами". почему, с**а, нельзя было впустить людей сразу, ну стояли все в тишине, но не в обиде?! и все же будим надеяться что ОН вернется, не смотря ни на что!!!

----------


## HP Baxxter

Да , не плохая подборка треков прозвучала во Львове! Но МЫ в Одессе не полтора часа стояли в очереде а менее............ включайте Tiesto - Club Life 169 (25-06-2010)!!!!! прикольный сетик!

----------


## SLAMishe

мы приехали в 21:00 и простояли до 00:00 = 3 часа!

----------


## HP Baxxter

мы с Николаева выехали в 8:00 и приехали в 11:20! Организаторы клоуны одним словом!

----------


## Valikus

херня полная - неужели нельзя было отдельные входы сделать - нах тогда переплачивали? забор не ломали сначала - а кто то с охраны открыл его и пропускал по билетам только - за что ему огромное спасибо а то пришлось бы тоже ломиться через забор. конечно народ с 10 вечера стоя в очереди уже был не в себе, пусть еще спасибо скажут что сцену и аппаратуру не разнесли. а то что ситуацию выпустили из под контроля то вина ТОЛЬКО организаторов - решили по легкому бабла срубить. охрана вобще отдельный разговор - драки, толкотня постоянно, кто то срет, кто то сцыт и всем пофиг.Указатели можно было в эти чигири сделать? Хоть парковку подсветить чтоб по говну до сцены не переть ? 2 фонаря каких то сраных поставить? Какая организация такое и отношение посетителей.

----------


## HP Baxxter

Согласен!

----------


## SLAMishe

> херня полная - неужели нельзя было отдельные входы сделать - нах тогда переплачивали? забор не ломали сначала - а кто то с охраны открыл его и пропускал по билетам только - за что ему огромное спасибо а то пришлось бы тоже ломиться через забор. конечно народ с 10 вечера стоя в очереди уже был не в себе, пусть еще спасибо скажут что сцену и аппаратуру не разнесли. а то что ситуацию выпустили из под контроля то вина ТОЛЬКО организаторов - решили по легкому бабла срубить. охрана вобще отдельный разговор - драки, толкотня постоянно, кто то срет, кто то сцыт и всем пофиг.Указатели можно было в эти чигири сделать? Хоть парковку подсветить чтоб по говну до сцены не переть ? 2 фонаря каких то сраных поставить? Какая организация такое и отношение посетителей.


 +1 согласен на 100%

----------


## taras80

> Tegan and Sara - Back In Your Head (Tiesto Remix)
> http://vkontakte.ru/video3564207_146221744


 Спасибо за оперативный ответ и за помощь!
А вот мне подборка треков понравилась даже очень, может быть потому, что я не любитель транс музыки как направления, но послушать Tiesto вживую было мегакруто и интересно, и реально я получил удовольствие от сета - ноги до сих пор гудят, теперь одним поклонником его таланта стало больше!

----------


## [email protected]@

> [
> не подбивай публику, это написал не организатор, а один из барыг, который толкал билеты в Одессе.. вот его группа http://vkontakte.ru/club3975510
> его мнение конечно улыбнуло.. но это уже такое..


 а , не знал 
спасибо

----------


## [email protected]@

посмотрите на замес во Львове 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQCkbc-v94g 

нам ещё повезло по крупному :smileflag: )))!  

хотя их начали пускать с 1,5 часовым опозданием

----------


## HP Baxxter

да, во Лывове - нет слов, короче болото месили!

----------


## gosha23

Люди подскажите как этот трек называется?:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFwq8e4ZDiw

----------


## SLAMishe

> Люди подскажите как этот трек называется?:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFwq8e4ZDiw


 Moonbeam ft Avis Vox - 7 seconds отличный трек!

----------


## TheJove

да, единственное что могу слушать у мунбима.

остальное слишко уныло для меня.

----------


## [email protected]@

кто знает где найти???! 
Dada Life – Just Bleep Me (Satisfaction) (Tiesto Edit)
час ищу - почти ничего((

----------


## den4ik_love_music

а есть вообще такой в природе?  :smileflag:

----------


## soulstorm

> кто знает где найти???! 
> Dada Life – Just Bleep Me (Satisfaction) (Tiesto Edit)
> час ищу - почти ничего((


 Проверь тут

http://vkontakte.ru/id8575910

этот трек?

----------


## Valikus

> Проверь тут
> 
> http://vkontakte.ru/id8575910
> 
> этот трек?


 причем здесь ссылка на закрытую страницу ?

----------


## soulstorm

> кто знает где найти???! 
> Dada Life – Just Bleep Me (Satisfaction) (Tiesto Edit)
> час ищу - почти ничего((


 Проверь эту

----------


## Cool MAN

если бы у нас пошел дождь было бы такое же болото как и во Львове, но при дожде я туда просто бы не пошел

----------


## pritulka

все open air на траве происходят. При чем тут организаторы? Тучи должны разогнать?

----------


## IgorSoldatov

*Здесь я сделал видео, когда Tiesto только вышел!!! Просьба прокомментировать и проголосовать, если у вас есть аккаунт YouTube. Большое спасибо!!!*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izt3TQjSn6U*

----------


## Tipyl9i

http://upload.com.ua/get/901757631/
Кто знает как называется эта песня Dj Tiesto Одесса "Гидропорт"

----------


## AQUAMARIT

Достойное завершение мероприятия:


Чуваки с футболками МОЛОДЦЫ!

----------


## Margared

> ох, люди... не на то вы внимание свое драгоценное обращали...
> ну организация херовая, ну быдло вокруг, ну и что? Тиесто приехал? Тиесто играл?
> вы его видели? чувствовали?
> и шо вам еще надо???
> а быдло всегда есть и везде) куда не кинься))))


 + питсот!)))


Получила океан положительных впечатлений!!!!
Доехали из Херсона обычной маршруткой до ж/д вокзала, оттуда- на гидробусе, все было чинно-мирно.
Во время сета Мунбима закралось смутное сомненье, что какая-то лажа со звуком происходит, но уже с первых так сказать аккордов выхода МАЭСТРО все стало на свои места. 

Трек-лист замечательный, да, ждала "Траффик" и еще ряд старых тем, но и прозвучавшие новые треки рвали вхлам. 
Особенно запомнился ряд (кстати, в такой же последовательности он звучит в 129 КлабЛайф, второй час):
 Tiesto – Louder than Boom 
Editors - Papillion (Tiesto Remix) 
Yeah Yeah Yeah’s – Heads will Roll (Tiesto Remix) 
Calvin Harris – I’m not Alone (Tiesto Remix) 

И многое-многое другое!!!

Отдельное спасибо ребятам из Киева за компанию после шоу. Пришлось подождать минут сорок такси,чтобы покинуть место локализации, правда, но это того стоило.  Прогулка по утренней Одессе.. уютные скверы, фонтаны и улочки.. нечто..

Вообщем, Одесса, спасибо за хороший прием!!! 
Давайте помнить ХОРОШЕЕ!!!! 




> Я кстати попал в фан так никому ни разу и не показав свой билет, при этом никуда не прятался, никого не толкал и никуда не бежал, пытался даже найти контроллеров чтобы получить ленту... Короче, олни сплошные вопросы в области организации.. Говорят, что даже бар поломали - это что то новенькое.. На Раммштайне вроде гардероб поломали, а тут их не было поэтому взялись за бары )
> Уют - это да, они наверное главные спонсоры выступления и задержки ) Кстати, утром хотели за доставку к ЖД вокзалу таксисты 250 грн. за машину.. Короче, "пилите Шура пилите"...


 Мы за 180 доехали до Дерибасовской.  :smileflag: 




> до 5,20 
> фейерверк отгремел в начале и всё ( 
> после Тийса был какой-то чувак - не плохой музон, кстати, но сил уже не было


 Да, ASYS был хорош! Жаль, сил совсем не осталось.. 





> Запомнилось только все самое лучшее!! а именно - Тиесто!! Оторвались по полной! Тиесто - мега супер!!!


 Аминь!

----------


## AQUAMARIT

Ни у кого случайно не осталось видео с сетом Asysa????

----------


## [email protected]@

> Проверь эту


 СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## [email protected]@

Tiesto: *"Thank you Ukraine for an amazing tour,I feel you in my bones!Love you all!"*.

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> СПАСИБО!!!!


 ну дык то просто *Dada Life – Just Bleep Me (Satisfaction)*, причем там вообще (Tiesto Edit)?

----------


## [email protected]@

> ну дык то просто *Dada Life – Just Bleep Me (Satisfaction)*, причем там вообще (Tiesto Edit)?


 та не .. - они разные - просто и Tiesto edit

----------


## Aivory

на концерте были фотографы, кто то знает где можно посмотреть фотки? меня интересует те, что снимали 2 парня (фотограф и чел с вспышкой)

----------


## den4ik_love_music

на сайте am:pm скоро должны появиться фотоотчеты из городов.. думаю это они и были

----------


## den4ik_love_music

В Киеве концерт прошел на ура, практически без изъян..

----------


## StiLe

> + питсот!)))
> Мы за 180 доехали до Дерибасовской.


 А мы за 150 до ж/д вокзала

----------


## TheJove

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Margared Посмотреть сообщение
> + питсот!)))
> Мы за 180 доехали до Дерибасовской.
> А мы за 150 до ж/д вокзала


 180, 150...

жестяк таксисты рубили баблос с приезжих))) доехал до 10 бф за 30 ))

----------


## CLouD C.

я за 7грн в центр уехал

----------


## Galleon

на маршрутке?  :smileflag:

----------


## CLouD C.

конечно

----------


## CLouD C.

не могу найти Tiesto Feat. Nelly Furtado vs. Philip D Feat. TLB - Alone Over You (Mashup) в ремиксе что он играл даже вконакте нету(

----------


## Mahaona

У нас с мужем после концерта была романтичная прогулка через Большевик, заряда хватило до 7й Пересыпской.



> И что я слышу!!! Для Вас Одесситы, 25 грн за банку бёрна много????????? Ха... в каком клубе дешевле???)))


 А с  каким клубом сравнивают огороженное поле?

Да, наивно полагала, что с заявленными организаторами правилами не буду находиться среди упитой толпы...
Несмотря  на все, эмоций положительных набралась и повторила бы поездку на Tiesto снова!!!

----------


## SLAMishe

вот-вот! для кого же они правила выложили на своем сайте, если по-ходу они вообще не соблюдались??? http://ampm.com.ua/cms/?page_id=9

----------


## Mahaona

> вот-вот! для кого же они правила выложили на своем сайте, если по-ходу они вообще не соблюдались??? http://ampm.com.ua/cms/?page_id=9


 пп.5 и 12

----------


## SLAMishe

> пп.5 и 12


 да, петросяны, мать их..!

----------


## Venturas

не подскажите, где найти трек it`s true, life is smile for you...в ремиксе тиесто..? или как он может называется..

----------


## Silverio

пп. 13 тоже из раздела "фантастика" =)

----------


## Lera-lera

а может у кого-то есть фото,когда был трек love comes again?там сначала сердце было,потом надпись=))
а у меня не получилось поймать момент,все фотки с темным экраном((((
и уже все сайты обсмотрела,не могу найти нигде((((скинь плз,у кого есть!!!

----------


## SLAMishe

> пп. 13 тоже из раздела "фантастика" =)


 да там с каждого раздела можно кататься после всего произошедшего!

----------


## [email protected]@

> не могу найти Tiesto Feat. Nelly Furtado vs. Philip D Feat. TLB - Alone Over You (Mashup) в ремиксе что он играл даже вконакте нету(


 только это 
http://vkontakte.ru/video68863296_146229597?noiphone

----------


## den4ik_love_music

интересно, будут ли еще в Одессе концерты подобного уровня?..
сомнения у меня что AM:PM сюда еще сунутся.. а другие орги(QD, Virus), кроме Киева нигде никогда и ничего не делали((

а одесских оргов, просто нет!(( печально помойму…

----------


## Cool MAN

> а одесских оргов, просто нет!(( печально помойму…


 кризис, боятся деньги вкладывать

----------


## den4ik_love_music

так их и до кризиса небыло((

----------


## Cool MAN

ну клубы же кто-то держит, гостей приглашает
значит просто не хотят напрягаться

----------


## den4ik_love_music

а киевляне не забоялись и срубили не хило на нас..
походу не меньше 12000 людей было..
очень даже не хило, как для Одессы

----------


## pritulka

> а киевляне не забоялись и срубили не хило на нас..
> походу не меньше 12000 людей было..
> очень даже не хило, как для Одессы


 не надо считать чужие деньги. Может и ты рискнешь, и пригласишь такого серьезного гостя в наш город.

С начала кризиса в наши клубы не кого не привозят ( я про техно и транс диджеев)

----------


## den4ik_love_music

да причем здесь деньги блин(?) никто их не считает!
 я говорю что Одесса вполне способна организовывать у себя концерты! максимум что собирали в Киеве - 15000 чел. У нас 12к.. чем не показатель?

----------


## pritulka

ну понятно что может. но во первых там не все так просто, а во вторых тиесто каждый месяц не будешь привозить. А кроме него и Армина больше не кто столько людей не соберет в одиночку. Хотя глобал могли бы в Одессу и перенести. Летом ехать в киев не хочется, тем более с таким лай-ап.

----------


## SZA

чет вот все прошло и тиестыч понравился, но вот желание натурально стукнуть организаторов осталось все равно.. ..как отдельное такое жизненное впечатление. 

Действительно, дайте ка нам сюда того парнишку, который вздыхает что мы о пяти утра по полю самолетики не разглядывали в абсолютной темноте? Я его хотя бы стукну что-ли  :smileflag:

----------


## Chey

Тиесто остался доволен туром по украине, покушал местную хавку во львове. Все украина может принимать, елси не будем принимать и учиться принимать, будем как аборигены.

----------


## pritulka

> Если переделать заброшенный ипподром, то можно будет проводить концерты мирового класса хоть каждую неделю. Там поляна - будь здоров. ИМХО.


 таких полян в одессе много. Вопрос в том, готов ли ты каждую неделю платить за концерты мирового класса? тиесто еще дишовка по сранению хотя бы с депиш мод. Там билеты стоили 200уе...

----------


## ov!_promo

В следующий раз, уверен, организация будет лучше. Продумать и провести шоу на 10К посетителей очень трудно, так что будем учиться на ошибках  :smileflag: )

----------


## TheJove

Пусть вы будете учиться за свой счет, окей?

А не за чужой.

----------


## Sasha Kinch

http://od.geometria.ru/events/gigs/2010/6/25/441767
фоторепортаж

----------


## KEKS2

> 


 О это я с одним немцем ломал :smileflag:

----------


## gosha23

> Moonbeam ft Avis Vox - 7 seconds отличный трек!


 Спасибо!!!

----------


## Galleon

Саша фотки зачетные, жаль никто видео камеру со штативом не принес и не записал весь концерт в HD качестве

----------


## KEKS2

> мне тут выслали - один из оргов выразил  своё мнение..:
> "Одесса! Такого, ещё не было у нас. И вы показали себя очень "красиво". В связи техническими причинами, вход не был запущен, как и бары и разогрев. Зачем стояли у забора????? Прошлись бы погуляли, на самолётики вертолётики посмотрели бы. Такое ощущение что стадо, которое "а в друг не пустят". Запустили бы всех. То что вы поломали забор, это ещё больше ухудшило ситуацию, на входе образовалась пробка, так как ленты на руку, пытались получить, и изнутри и снаружи. Необразованность полная, Вы сами себе сделали такой свинский праздник. Нормальный человек, не пойдёт по головам барменов, при этом воруя с баров водку и бёрн. Нормальный человек, не будет заходить в штанах с бутылкой водки, биленькой...(такое вчера было)..... И что я слышу!!! Для Вас Одесситы, 25 грн за банку бёрна много????????? Ха... в каком клубе дешевле???))) Цены на бар были вполне адекватные, или по ходу кто то из местных гидропортовских отписывался, что дорого. Вот с охраной была лажа(((( очень хреново работали. В след раз, один беркут будет. И ребята, перед тем как матом гнать на организаторов, подумайте как вели себя Вы! Маты, синька, драки, видел два раза как парни девушек били. Проносилась водка, полом али ограждения, забор, деревянный заборчик, в VIP танцевали на столах, на диванчиках, на холодильниках. 
> Потом начали вылазить на порталы (стойки возле фан зоны). Сломали два бара. Это что организаторы сделали??? Вы перед тем как гнать думайте, что вы хорошего сделали! Все кто приехал из других стран, мягко говоря были в шоке, от Одесской публики, такого никто не ожидал. 
> 
> А по поводу Тайс скажу, что всё было супер. Шоу ни чем не отличилось, от его предыдущих по туру Калейдоскопа. И сам он остался очень доволен. Разогрев Г... не понравился, и тихо было... но так было задумано)) Asys красавчик.... рвал по полной... очень понравился. 
> 
> Перевозка была не наша. Подрядчики. 
> 
> Спасибо за внимание." 
> ...


 Вы шмоци а не орги. вы моли б хоть объявить что не-буть  люди в неведение что? где? и по чем? Со мной был чел, приехал со Швейцарии он говорит у них бы  разнесли этот гребаный забор уже после часа ожидания. А я его завел еще и в эту толпучку он ваще прозрел с того как над людьми издеваться. А после того как мы с ним подошли в бар и нам налили виски 30г. за 65гр. и насыпали льда  полный стакан он ваще ахненел. Вы с вашей жадностью еще и после всего пытаетесь кого то обвинить в своих же боках???? да вас расстрелять надо, за такой калапс.

----------


## Galleon

> Вы шмоци а не орги. вы моли б хоть объявить что не-буть  люди в неведение что? где? и по чем? Со мной был чел, приехал со Швейцарии он говорит у них бы  разнесли этот гребаный забор уже после часа ожидания. А я его завел еще и в эту толпучку он ваще прозрел с того как над людьми издеваться. А после того как мы с ним подошли в бар и нам налили виски 30г. за 65гр. и насыпали льда  полный стакан он ваще ахненел. Вы с вашей жадностью еще и после всего пытаетесь кого то обвинить в своих же боках???? да вас расстрелять надо, за такой калапс.


 это не орг  :smileflag:  это билетный барыга, но он тоже прифигел  :smileflag:

----------


## r2d2

> таких полян в одессе много. Вопрос в том, готов ли ты каждую неделю платить за концерты мирового класса? тиесто еще дишовка по сранению хотя бы с депиш мод. Там билеты стоили 200уе...


 поперхнувшись, 200??? шото я не платил таких денег

----------


## Qosmio

Люди, кто знает где можно посмотерть пресс-конференцию Tiesto в Киеве?

----------


## pritulka

> поперхнувшись, 200??? шото я не платил таких денег


 ШОТО ты наверное купил по предвариловке во вторую фан зону. они стоили 490. потом поднялись в два раза. А были и по 5000 билеты.

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> Люди, кто знает где можно посмотерть пресс-конференцию Tiesto в Киеве?


 её небыло, Тиесто отменил

----------


## Saddam

> я бы этому организатору бы ебало разбил, если бы не сломали забор толпу бы запускали до 5 утра, блин хотел дальше повыражатся а смысл, пускай это чмо само сюда выйдет и напишет...


 Вот один из представителей организаторов! 



> Женя Тараненко
> Все вопросы по приобретению билетов, и информации по open air, принимаю Я!!! 093-10-20-300!!!


 


> мне тут выслали - один из оргов выразил  своё мнение..:
> "Одесса! Такого, ещё не было у нас. И вы показали себя очень "красиво". В связи техническими причинами, вход не был запущен, как и бары и разогрев. Зачем стояли у забора????? Прошлись бы погуляли, на самолётики вертолётики посмотрели бы. Такое ощущение что стадо, которое "а в друг не пустят". Запустили бы всех. То что вы поломали забор, это ещё больше ухудшило ситуацию, на входе образовалась пробка, так как ленты на руку, пытались получить, и изнутри и снаружи. Необразованность полная, Вы сами себе сделали такой свинский праздник. Нормальный человек, не пойдёт по головам барменов, при этом воруя с баров водку и бёрн. Нормальный человек, не будет заходить в штанах с бутылкой водки, биленькой...(такое вчера было)..... И что я слышу!!! Для Вас Одесситы, 25 грн за банку бёрна много????????? Ха... в каком клубе дешевле???))) Цены на бар были вполне адекватные, или по ходу кто то из местных гидропортовских отписывался, что дорого. Вот с охраной была лажа(((( очень хреново работали. В след раз, один беркут будет. И ребята, перед тем как матом гнать на организаторов, подумайте как вели себя Вы! Маты, синька, драки, видел два раза как парни девушек били. Проносилась водка, полом али ограждения, забор, деревянный заборчик, в VIP танцевали на столах, на диванчиках, на холодильниках. 
> Потом начали вылазить на порталы (стойки возле фан зоны). Сломали два бара. Это что организаторы сделали??? Вы перед тем как гнать думайте, что вы хорошего сделали! Все кто приехал из других стран, мягко говоря были в шоке, от Одесской публики, такого никто не ожидал. 
> 
> А по поводу Тайс скажу, что всё было супер. Шоу ни чем не отличилось, от его предыдущих по туру Калейдоскопа. И сам он остался очень доволен. Разогрев Г... не понравился, и тихо было... но так было задумано)) Asys красавчик.... рвал по полной... очень понравился. 
> 
> Перевозка была не наша. Подрядчики. 
> 
> Спасибо за внимание." 
> ...


 Вот это и написал "Женя Тараненко". Сучий потрох.....

----------


## Mesmerize

> коечто нашол по треклисту
> 
> 01. Tiesto feat. Jonsi - Kaleidoscope fireworks
> 02. Tiesto vs Diplo - C'Mon (Original Mix)
> 03. Tiesto & Sneaky Sound System - I Will Be Here (Extended Mix)
> 04. Faithless - Tweak Your Nipple (Tiesto Remix)
> 05. Age Of Love (Remake)
> 
> -- Tiesto Feat. Nelly Furtado vs. Philip D Feat. TLB - Alone Over You (Mashup)
> ...


 Я не уверена на 100%, но вроде Congorock – Babylon (Dub) туда же

http://www.thewickedbass.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Congorock-Babylon-Dub.mp3

----------


## Maliwki

А мне сегодня один человек взрослый сказал, что организация- это наш менталитет...))) В нашей стране всегда любили рубить бабло на шару...вот еще одно подтверждение...))) И в принципе, это во всех сферах нашей жизни - кто-то кого-то находит...))) Вот сейчас нашли нас...)))
А еще он меня спросил, что я получила за свои почти 500 грн??? Если считать что бабушка пропахавшая 20 лет на государство получает пенсию в размере 700 грн, я за 5 часов нервотрепки (как зайти- и как потом уйти) заплотила ее трехнедельный бюджет...- становится совсем удивительно и неприятно...))) 
А орги уже думаю отдыхают на островах, и имели они эти наши возмущения...)))

----------


## Radost'

По ходу не орги это вовсе были, а ОРКИ :smileflag: 
Мочи их  :smileflag: 
Тайс - молодец, а орков на мыло..
бублика (публика) была разная  :smileflag: ))) реально пару-тройку психов с мужем видали или обнаркошеных.. фикпоймешь... но были и нормальные люди! причем много... мы с мужем танцевали от и до... 
Жаль, что Тиесто не давал афтографов... муж мой обиделся, Армин давал, а Тайс нет.... хотя я его понимаю, с такой организацией, опасно было выходить к народу.. мало ли прорвалось психов с бомбами (которые запросто можно было принести и вынести, чего угодно)
реально можно было сделать 3 входа(вип-майн-фан) осветить их и не было бы этих непоняток... 
при накладках с электричеством, реально просто взять в мегафон и пояснить людям, организовать, а не нагнетать обстановку, а потом на форумах рассказывать какая в Одессе публика - г......
Нормальная публика, веселая  :smileflag:  
и еще забебал берн.. вот уж риголетто, так риголетто.. как эти дети пьют этот фуфел? ни пива ни норм напитков купить было невозможно, разве что через дырку в заборе иттти в местный магазин уют, который явно просто прозрел от выручки того дня
кароче Тайс - форева... орки - всад......

----------


## ov!_promo

> Пусть вы будете учиться за свой счет, окей?
> 
> А не за чужой.


 Я не состоял в оргкомитете, полегче...

Я так понял по отзывам, что лучше вообще бы в Одессу Тиесто не приезжал, чем так организовывать...Я правильно понял?

----------


## Radost'

http://twitpic.com/1zzm35/full

----------


## Radost'

> Я не состоял в оргкомитете, полегче...
> 
> Я так понял по отзывам, что лучше вообще бы в Одессу Тиесто не приезжал, чем так организовывать...Я правильно понял?


 лучче б приезжал! только организовывать нужно нормально! было похоже на децкий сад! а не на организацию серьезного шоу...

----------


## SLAMishe

> Я не состоял в оргкомитете, полегче...
> 
> Я так понял по отзывам, что лучше вообще бы в Одессу Тиесто не приезжал, чем так организовывать...Я правильно понял?


 это смахивает на: "Вы хотите мед да еще и ложкой?" мы хотим цивилизованных мероприятий!!!

----------


## romik)))

Та ладно вам уже обсырать организаторов, хрен с ними, Бог им судья...зато будем знать, что на мероприятия от АМ:РМ ни ногой... Даже пьяное быдло, которые еще до входа, водяру с горла глушили и провоцировали еще больший хаос, и потом обблевали пол поля можно простить и даже полный отсутствующий контроль на мероприятии можно простить...
Важно другое - то, что мы имели возможность в своем городе, никуда не выезжая видеть, слышать самого Tiesto... Это много стоит!!! Помню как пару лет назад смотрел его лайв шоу с широко распахнутыми глазами и мог только мечтать увидеть в живую, а тут такая возможность... Давайте меньше отвлекаться на мелочи и быть позитивными людьми, тогда к нам еще не раз такие гости заедут)) Лично я получил море удовольствия! А просто прийти чтобы напиться, я считаю это глупо, напиться можно и в каком то кабаке не тратя такую сумму на билет и не портя настрой другим... Еще глупо прийти и просто подпирать заборы, если вам этот стиль музыки не по душе - сидите себе преспокойно дома,зачем приходить и тупо стоять??мы понимаешь ли скачем как кенгуру, отрываемся, рядом стоят девчонки с унылыми лицами...или еще лучше стоит семейная парочка и вискарь с горла тянут...куда это годиться???не хороший микроклимат вокруг создают... Это так накипело, извините, если кого обидел.
Вот еще видео с фотика на ютуб залил, качество вроде сравнительно неплохое, жаль автофокус слегка шалит,ну да ладно, это мелочи:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjkJAZNbTQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d5PvAGxs1Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYRlJ5NZujU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR5AdY8bTks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r19F-RLGl2I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWAbwMZujY4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1xqaImS4gM

----------


## Radost'

Вот Вы, организаторы, говорите, что зрители - быдло? Как один из оргов(тот который из контакта) запихивал людей возле ЖД в забитый автобус: тут еще 5 человек влезет! пока еще 5 чел не влезет - гидробус никуда не поедет!"  :smileflag: ))) ГГГ! никто не сел.. зритель-не быдло, он оплачивает все это, и тебе организатор платит зарплату, а твоя задача организовать все красиво! чтоб все сказали: Еес! супер!

как например в прошлом году Армин был в Киеве! доставка с Одессы была, вааще к организаторам никаких претензий! и спасибо им большое!

----------


## Cool MAN

> лучче б приезжал! только организовывать нужно нормально! было похоже на децкий сад! а не на организацию серьезного шоу...


 было похоже на народное колхозное пати, в поле, в полной темноте, разъяренные быки, сломав забор, ворвались внутрь, по ходу засирая и громя всё вокруг  :smileflag: 
за вертушками было пару чуваков из соседнего колхоза

----------


## romik)))

А вы бы не сломали, стоя 3 часа в полном хаосе, хоть бы сказали в микрофон, что задержка по тех. причинам и скоро все запуститься...

Еще чуваки на старом москвиче утром уезжали с Гидропорта...улыбнуло))) Так и надо,хоть знаешь, что не помнут в этом хаосе и не угонят....

----------


## Alexx15

> Та ладно вам уже обсырать организаторов, хрен с ними, Бог им судья...зато будем знать, что на мероприятия от АМ:РМ ни ногой... Даже пьяное быдло, которые еще до входа, водяру с горла глушили и провоцировали еще больший хаос, и потом обблевали пол поля можно простить и даже полный отсутствующий контроль на мероприятии можно простить...
> Важно другое - то, что мы имели возможность в своем городе, никуда не выезжая видеть, слышать самого Tiesto... Это много стоит!!! Помню как пару лет назад смотрел его лайв шоу с широко распахнутыми глазами и мог только мечтать увидеть в живую, а тут такая возможность... Давайте меньше отвлекаться на мелочи и быть позитивными людьми, тогда к нам еще не раз такие гости заедут)) Лично я получил море удовольствия! А просто прийти чтобы напиться, я считаю это глупо, напиться можно и в каком то кабаке не тратя такую сумму на билет и не портя настрой другим... Еще глупо прийти и просто подпирать заборы, если вам этот стиль музыки не по душе - сидите себе преспокойно дома,зачем приходить и тупо стоять??мы понимаешь ли скачем как кенгуру, отрываемся, рядом стоят девчонки с унылыми лицами...или еще лучше стоит семейная парочка и вискарь с горла тянут...куда это годиться???не хороший микроклимат вокруг создают... Это так накипело, извините, если кого обидел.
> Вот еще видео с фотика на ютуб залил, качество вроде сравнительно неплохое, жаль автофокус слегка шалит,ну да ладно, это мелочи:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjkJAZNbTQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d5PvAGxs1Y
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYRlJ5NZujU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR5AdY8bTks
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r19F-RLGl2I
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWAbwMZujY4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1xqaImS4gM


 если можешь то залей пожалуйста свое видео на файлообменник.

----------


## Sправедливоsть

а кто видел как монитор нижний заглючил под конец?

----------


## Valikus

> а кто видел как монитор нижний заглючил под конец?


 Я это даже заснял на свой убогий телефон  :smileflag:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNcoWixiPZk

----------


## Sправедливоsть

> Я это даже заснял на свой убогий телефон  
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNcoWixiPZk


 да, да это оно))))))

----------


## CLouD C.

седня по общественному независимому телевидению узрел репортаж о концерте,попал на конец,программа Модный мандарин,может кто видел запись????

----------


## StiLe

http://atv.odessa.ua/programs/57/tiesto_2450.html

----------


## Spectre

Я там видел народ жаловался что билеты забрали)) Отдам кому-то на память, есть 2 мэйн, я все равно не любитель))

P.S. один остался  :smileflag:

----------


## SLAMishe

> седня по общественному независимому телевидению узрел репортаж о концерте,попал на конец,программа Модный мандарин,может кто видел запись????


 видел этот репортаж, в роди бы ни слова о "проблемах". АТВшный репортаж не видел, спасибо!

----------


## SLAMishe

> http://atv.odessa.ua/programs/57/tiesto_2450.html


 прошел по ссылке, посмотрел репортаж, а с боку была ссылка о задержании 2-х грабителей. посмотрел и ее, а в конце этих двоих показали - один из них мой одноклассник! ))) извиняюсь за оффтоп!

----------


## CLouD C.

за репортаж спасибо но я видел другой,по общественному независимому может ктото найдет?

----------


## Cool MAN

все репортажи такие сладкие, всё типа супер, про то что было на самом деле ни слова ! вот вам и честное телевидение, все продажные и все у кого-то лижут задницу

----------


## Polina13

мы ехали специально с Киева на ваш концерт в Одессе, хотя собирались вернуться и сходить на него еще раз у себя. эйфория от того что мы идем на Тиесто начала развеиваться еще стоя в пробке у въезда. по-настоящему страшно стало когда в кромешной тьме на мы увидели разъяренную толпу на входе через которую просто нельзя было прорваться!!!
мы были на тиесто трижды в киеве, но ТАКОГО не видели!
до сих пор меня терзает вопрос ЧЕМ ВИП ОТЛИЧАЛСЯ ОТ ОБЩЕЙ ЗОНЫ?! 
в Киеве всегда это отдельный вход, это нормальный бар, это хорошее обозрение.
Тийса ВООБЩЕ НЕ БЫЛО ВИДНО ИЗ-ЗА КАКОЙ-ТО ХРЕНИ ПОСЕРЕДИНЕ!
они эту будку не могли сбоку поставить?! 
на баре в випе бармен вообще урод: у него никогда не было сдачи с 200 грн, таким образом за 6-7 коктейлей мы оставили полторы тысячи, а еще через час там закончился яблочный сок. ЧТО ЗА БРЕД?!
публика оставляет желать лучшего. если б не россияне, перед которыми мне, к стати, было стыдно, мне показалось бы что я попала в стадо парнокопытных.
по итогу трэк лист тоже оказался так себе и всего 3 часа (все предидущие концерты в киеве это не меньше 5-6).
Очень так себе...

----------


## SLAMishe

> мы ехали специально с Киева на ваш концерт в Одессе, хотя собирались вернуться и сходить на него еще раз у себя. эйфория от того что мы идем на Тиесто начала развеиваться еще стоя в пробке у въезда. по-настоящему страшно стало когда в кромешной тьме на мы увидели разъяренную толпу на входе через которую просто нельзя было прорваться!!!
> мы были на тиесто трижды в киеве, но ТАКОГО не видели!
> до сих пор меня терзает вопрос ЧЕМ ВИП ОТЛИЧАЛСЯ ОТ ОБЩЕЙ ЗОНЫ?! 
> в Киеве всегда это отдельный вход, это нормальный бар, это хорошее обозрение.
> Тийса ВООБЩЕ НЕ БЫЛО ВИДНО ИЗ-ЗА КАКОЙ-ТО ХРЕНИ ПОСЕРЕДИНЕ!
> они эту будку не могли сбоку поставить?! 
> на баре в випе бармен вообще урод: у него никогда не было сдачи с 200 грн, таким образом за 6-7 коктейлей мы оставили полторы тысячи, а еще через час там закончился яблочный сок. ЧТО ЗА БРЕД?!
> публика оставляет желать лучшего. если б не россияне, перед которыми мне, к стати, было стыдно, мне показалось бы что я попала в стадо парнокопытных.
> по итогу трэк лист тоже оказался так себе и всего 3 часа (все предидущие концерты в киеве это не меньше 5-6).
> Очень так себе...


 и какова же причина по вашему мнению?

----------


## yamakasi

я был в Киеве на Elements-of-life
скажу одно - публика там была аналогичная...
но:
- с "VIP-разводом", 
- с полуторачасовым входом, 
- со сломанным забором 
- с полным мраком на поле (подсвечены были только бары и то не все)
- с лентами которые валялись при входе (т.е. имея мейн можно было тупо переклееть себе фан и тд..)
*я полностью согласен!*
это оставило негативный осадок об организаторах.
а сам Маэстро, как по мне, не подкачал!  выдал такого перца, молодчина!

----------


## Polina13

Думаю что причина была в том что организаторы взяли на себя слишком много. Одно дело "вылизанный" киевский МВЦ, с электричеством, кучей входов, и т.д. другое дело поле...
в темноте люди себе позволяли всё, и ломать заборы и проносить алкоголь и шастать по чужим зонам. 
еслиб они открыли вход хотябы в 9-10, все бы спокойно и во время вошли. и Тисто играл бы с 12, а не с 2...
я молчу о туалетах
всё равно эмоции зашкаливали, спасибо москвичам за классную компанию!

----------


## Polina13

> я был в Киеве на Elements-of-life
> скажу одно - публика там была аналогичная...


 на E-of-Life была зона Deluxe с белыми кожанными диванами и алкоголем All Inclusive. тогда я не пожалела, что потратила 150$ за билет. никто не мешал танцевать, зоны были сбоку от сцены, над ВИПами, Тиесто было видно как на ладони. туда стояла строгая охрана и четко контролировали каждого проходящего. 
В баре было всё от шампанского до абсента, кальяны, любые сигареты.
мне очень понравилось тогда!

----------


## Panna Cotta

> мы ехали специально с Киева на ваш концерт в Одессе, хотя собирались вернуться и сходить на него еще раз у себя. эйфория от того что мы идем на Тиесто начала развеиваться еще стоя в пробке у въезда. по-настоящему страшно стало когда в кромешной тьме на мы увидели разъяренную толпу на входе через которую просто нельзя было прорваться!!!
> мы были на тиесто трижды в киеве, но ТАКОГО не видели!
> до сих пор меня терзает вопрос ЧЕМ ВИП ОТЛИЧАЛСЯ ОТ ОБЩЕЙ ЗОНЫ?! 
> в Киеве всегда это отдельный вход, это нормальный бар, это хорошее обозрение.
> Тийса ВООБЩЕ НЕ БЫЛО ВИДНО ИЗ-ЗА КАКОЙ-ТО ХРЕНИ ПОСЕРЕДИНЕ!
> они эту будку не могли сбоку поставить?! 
> на баре в випе бармен вообще урод: у него никогда не было сдачи с 200 грн, таким образом за 6-7 коктейлей мы оставили полторы тысячи, а еще через час там закончился яблочный сок. ЧТО ЗА БРЕД?!
> публика оставляет желать лучшего. если б не россияне, перед которыми мне, к стати, было стыдно, мне показалось бы что я попала в стадо парнокопытных.
> по итогу трэк лист тоже оказался так себе и всего 3 часа (все предидущие концерты в киеве это не меньше 5-6).
> Очень так себе...


 а при чем тут публика????Публика как раз была нормальной,конечно настроение у людей подпорчено,но это не повод что бы говорить что публика была ужасной.На любом крупномасштабном концерте есть удоты,но не все же

----------


## The_enD

Кто то еще не видел ужасной публики =) Как по мне, если все прошло без драк( а я таковых не видел), то все еще в ажуре =). ПЫСЫ. Я пришел слушать и смотреть не публику и получил массу удовольствия =) Правда проез на Котовского дорого был =)

----------


## SERZH13

Народ, а во сколько начал выступать Tiesto и когда закончил?

----------


## The_enD

начал где то в 02 30 закончил в 05 30 где то

----------


## SERZH13

> начал где то в 02 30 закончил в 05 30 где то


 Я так понимаю, начало было после салюта?
Просто я до салюта лежал в постели :smileflag: , а потом посмотрев салют из окна, оделся и пошел глядеть выступление - это было 2 часа ночи., 1,5 часа побыл и вернулся обратно в постель
Затраты на увиденное 0,00 грн.

----------


## The_enD

> Я так понимаю, начало было после салюта?
> Просто я до салюта лежал в постели, а потом посмотрев салют из окна, оделся и пошел глядеть выступление - это было 2 часа ночи., 1,5 часа побыл и вернулся обратно в постель
> Затраты на увиденное 0,00 грн.


 Ну если тебе рядом было, то чего бы и нет =)

----------


## yamakasi

мы вообще под утро с тремя пересадками до парка горького добирались ))
но в итоге обошлось дешевле чем дорога в гидропорт!
*Polina13* ну согласен, этот концерт на делюкс не тянет, но тут уж каждому своё - кому кальяны сосать и виски хлебать, а кому и просто балдеть от танцев и присутствия маэстро на расстоянии 15м от тебя  :smileflag: 
лично у меня к примеру 150уе не было свободных для такого бы случая...

----------


## Panna Cotta

> Кто то еще не видел ужасной публики =) Как по мне, если все прошло без драк( а я таковых не видел), то все еще в ажуре =). ПЫСЫ. Я пришел слушать и смотреть не публику и получил массу удовольствия =) Правда проез на Котовского дорого был =)


  :Respect:

----------


## SERZH13

> Ну если тебе рядом было, то чего бы и нет =)


 Ага, я сейчас на летнее время живу у тещи...
Ваще конечно, если бы народ знал как будет все организовано, то половина бы этих билетов ваще не приобретало....
Я кста сразу подметил, с ценой чистый развод, т.к. в темное время суток, на огромной поляне находясь, можно было при желании и той толпе попасть куда угодно. И все эти зоны по ценовой категории полная чушь.

P.S. Выступление было СУПЕР, но меня больше поразил не сам Тиесто, а то, сколько народу на машинах привалило в тихий и маленький городок под названием Набережный (Гидропорт), местные БэДэги срубили небось месячную выручку.

----------


## Panna Cotta

> Народ, а во сколько начал выступать Tiesto и когда закончил?


 Начал в 1.57 закончил к 5 кинув фразу в микрофон (я вынужден идти)

----------


## Panna Cotta

> Ага, я сейчас на летнее время живу у тещи...
> Ваще конечно, если бы народ знал как будет все организовано, то половина бы этих билетов ваще не приобретало....
> Я кста сразу подметил, с ценой чистый развод, т.к. в темное время суток, на огромной поляне находясь, можно было при желании и той толпе попасть куда угодно. И все эти зоны по ценовой категории полная чушь.
> 
> P.S. Выступление было СУПЕР, но меня больше поразил не сам Тиесто, а то, сколько народу на машинах привалило в тихий и маленький городок под названием Набережный (Гидропорт), местные БэДэги срубили небось месячную выручку.


 МЕСЯЧНУЮ?ахахаах годовалую небось,там про Уют что то говорили вроде что у них годовалая выручка была,так как он прямо на входе стоит

----------


## Galleon

> МЕСЯЧНУЮ?ахахаах годовалую небось,там про Уют что то говорили вроде что у них годовалая выручка была,так как он прямо на входе стоит


 да это я так шутил ) но думаю выручка была таки огромная

----------


## SERZH13

> МЕСЯЧНУЮ?ахахаах годовалую небось,там про Уют что то говорили вроде что у них годовалая выручка была,так как он прямо на входе стоит


 Ну, я не знал, что Уют так херово торгует, переоценил значит
Значит салют был между разогревом и началом выступления Тиесто?
Прикольно, значит я попал без всяких предначальных неудобств (толкучек, ожиданий, разогревов) - сразу на бал
У многих сигнализации постоянно в такт музыке срабатывали и перец вечно над головой кружился - это немного напрягало...

----------


## Galleon

> Ну, я не знал, что Уют так херово торгует, переоценил значит
> Значит салют был между разогревом и началом выступления Тиесто?
> Прикольно, значит я попал без всяких предначальных неудобств (толкучек, ожиданий, разогревов) - сразу на бал
> У многих сигнализации постоянно в такт музыке срабатывали и перец вечно над головой кружился - это немного напрягало...


 салют был когда пошла концовка Калейдоскопа если я не ошибаюсь, а это самое начало выступление Тиесто было, он буквально вышел за пульт

----------


## Panna Cotta

> салют был когда пошла концовка Калейдоскопа если я не ошибаюсь, а это самое начало выступление Тиесто было, он буквально вышел за пульт


 салют был на протяжении сомой презентации....уше мумбин.....пошел салют световое шоу и потом вышел тиесто

----------


## SERZH13

> салют был когда пошла концовка Калейдоскопа если я не ошибаюсь, а это самое начало выступление Тиесто было, он буквально вышел за пульт


 Фигасе, а че вы там с 23.00 до 02,00 ночи делали? я это время проспал

----------


## Panna Cotta

> Фигасе, а че вы там с 23.00 до 02,00 ночи делали? я это время проспал


 а че смеяться?кто знал что нас за дураков держат?
написано в 22.00 так значит в 22.00

----------


## SERZH13

> а че смеяться?кто знал что нас за дураков держат?
> написано в 22.00 так значит в 22.00


 ну, во первых я не с вас смеюсь, т.к. и сам бы мог в такой ситуации оказаться, повезло просто, что сам был с Гидропорта.
Ну, и 22.00  - это не значит, что Тиесто в это время начнет выступать, разогрев всегда существует на таких концертах, но что бы так долго!!!!
Смех берет в целом от этой организации при таких то ценах на билеты. Просто большая часть бабла ушла на оплату самого Тиесто, а вот в плане организации видать сэкономили, что бы себе в карман хороший кусок положить.

----------


## Panna Cotta

> ну, во первых я не с вас смеюсь, т.к. и сам бы мог в такой ситуации оказаться, повезло просто, что сам был с Гидропорта.
> Ну, и 22.00  - это не значит, что Тиесто в это время начнет выступать, разогрев всегда существует на таких концертах, но что бы так долго!!!!
> Смех берет в целом от этой организации при таких то ценах на билеты. Просто большая часть бабла ушла на оплату самого Тиесто, а вот в плане организации видать сэкономили, что бы себе в карман хороший кусок положить.


 понятно и дураку что он полюбому не вышел бы в 22.00,так как делая вывод из его предыдущих выступлений,он вышел как минимум к 12......
Я имела ввиду ,если нваписано 22.00,значит по идее народ должны были пускать уже как минимум к 21.30))))
Та эту тему можно продоожать и продолжать))))))))

----------


## SERZH13

> понятно и дураку что он полюбому не вышел бы в 22.00,так как делая вывод из его предыдущих выступлений,он вышел как минимум к 12......
> Я имела ввиду ,если нваписано 22.00,значит по идее народ должны были пускать уже как минимум к 21.30))))
> Та эту тему можно продоожать и продолжать))))))))


 Просто нужно от организации абстрагироваться, и понимать, что ты видел выступление Тиесто в своем городе, видел эту светомузыку, постановку, эффекты. И тогда будет сразу веселей. Ни каждому городу дано это увидеть, Одесса была в числе избранных - вот где большой плюс!!!
Я сам не прихотлив, если еду отдыхать за бугор, то для меня точно так же отель играет не самую важную, роль, главное туда попасть и увидеть то, что хотел увидеть. Так и тут.

----------


## SLAMishe

абстрагироваться получилось только у бухих туловищ, а у нормальных людей кроме положительных эмоций остались и отрицательные, они еще долго не забудутся..!

----------


## Alexx15

> абстрагироваться получилось только у бухих туловищ, а у нормальных людей кроме положительных эмоций остались и отрицательные, они еще долго не забудутся..!


 100%

----------


## Valikus

Позов проти AM-PM - організаторів шоу TIESTO у Львові, 26.06.10,Іподром . Деталі в групі http://vkontakte.ru/club18607321

----------


## Pret-a-porte

как ребята молодцы,отстаивают свои права!!!!

----------


## Spectre

> как ребята молодцы,отстаивают свои права!!!!


 Только толку с этого в нашей стране будет ровно 0. Вон пророк до сих пор деньги возвращает.

----------


## Pret-a-porte

> Только толку с этого в нашей стране будет ровно 0. Вон пророк до сих пор деньги возвращает.


 ну толку не толку,а рискнули и умнички! может и получится у них отстоять свои права и ещё деньги вернуть)

----------


## Galleon

> салют был на протяжении сомой презентации....уше мумбин.....пошел салют световое шоу и потом вышел тиесто


 ну Тиесто вышел на Калейдоскопе собственно  :smileflag: )) о чем я и говорил  :smileflag:

----------


## Polina13

> абстрагироваться получилось только у бухих туловищ, а у нормальных людей кроме положительных эмоций остались и отрицательные, они еще долго не забудутся..!


 100% обидно просто. я через чехию єти билеты заказывала еще в марте (потому что в киеве на одесский концерт просто невозможно было купить). а в итоге с випом в кармане пришлось пролазить через дырку в заборе и терпеть обарзевших барменов. очень обидно что с випа самого Тиесто я так и не увидела. вообщем такое, зато ветерок добавлял куража!
Одесситы, на этом концерте столько бабла срубили, что теперь каждый год его будут к вам привозить!
а пока все на WhiteSensation в Амстер!!!

----------


## Slekkkk

очень классно было!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HP Baxxter

Как бы там не было но все же  TIESTO выступил и это главное , а оргонизаторы я думаю осознают свои ошибки и в следующий раз будет гораздо лутше! Ведь на ошибках учатся! Все было супер!

----------


## dario

с одного концерта он срубил от 50-70кило эуро)

----------


## TheJove

Похоже, мой слоган пошел в народ )

----------


## CLouD C.

закрывайте тему уже

----------


## yamakasi

> 


 
наотлично чувак)))

----------


## dario

Бог пишется с большой буквы)

----------


## Cool MAN

> Бог пишется с большой буквы)


 он и написан с большой и имя ему TIESTO а то что ниже это пояснение  :smileflag: 
молодец чувак, порадовал  теперь этот тизер нужно запустить в тизерной сети по региону Украина и его увидять Миллионы

----------


## Panna Cotta

> закрывайте тему уже


 Чего же ее закрывать то? Люди общаются между собой и делятся впечатлениями

----------


## The_enD

> Чего же ее закрывать то? Люди общаются между собой и делятся впечатлениями


 А некоторые попутно еще и слушают Come on =)

----------


## Panna Cotta

> А некоторые попутно еще и слушают Come on =)


 Как я с тобой согласна,моим на работе уже надоела))а я тащусь))

----------


## The_enD

> Как я с тобой согласна,моим на работе уже надоела))а я тащусь))


 Мои на работе только привыкают =), но я так скромно, волум 27 =)

----------


## Panna Cotta

> Мои на работе только привыкают =), но я так скромно, волум 27 =)


 Ну у меня работа звукорежиссер,поэтому мои бедные=)

----------


## Galleon

а я тихонько торчу от Knock You Out

----------


## Panna Cotta

> а я тихонько торчу от Knock You Out

----------


## yamakasi

а мне больше всего нравица
там где: Haaaaaa-hops...Hoooooooo-hops...Haaaaaaaaaa-hops, She got..Hoooooooo-hops

----------


## The_enD

и Пираты карибского моря идут не плохо =)

----------


## Galleon

> а мне больше всего нравица
> там где: Haaaaaa-hops...Hoooooooo-hops...Haaaaaaaaaa-hops, She got..Hoooooooo-hops


 это и есть knock you out  :smileflag: ))) только не hops а hopes  :smileflag:

----------


## yamakasi

> это и есть knock you out ))) только не hops а hopes


 не важно)
главное что трек мощнейший!!! оч даже!

----------


## Galleon

> не важно)
> главное что трек мощнейший!!! оч даже!


 100%  :smileflag: )))

----------


## Margared

> А некоторые попутно еще и слушают Come on =)


 
Такая мистика, я этот трек за пару дней до шоу целыми днями слушала.. и тут он практически открывает выступление Тиесто.. рвань!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Panna Cotta

> Такая мистика, я этот трек за пару дней до шоу целыми днями слушала.. и тут он практически открывает выступление Тиесто.. рвань!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## DISIK

Hello, can you hear me...

----------


## dario

кам он!!Ё!

----------


## TheJove

now puts you hands up in air for the century...

----------


## Panna Cotta

> Hello, can you hear me...

----------


## CLouD C.

меня как злого хаусненавистника разорвал только Muse - Resistance (Tiesto rmx) единственный помойму транс трек на шоу

----------


## yamakasi

> меня как злого хаусненавистника разорвал только Muse - Resistance (Tiesto rmx) единственный помойму транс трек на шоу


 да уж тебе не оч повезло
он его уже под самое утро запустил...

----------


## CLouD C.

я отрывался на А.С.И.С.Е.

----------


## Saddam

Adagio рулит!
Жаль, что он его не поставил(((
А вообще, малёхо жестяной у него сет был, или мне показалось)

----------


## Cool MAN

> Adagio рулит!
> Жаль, что он его не поставил(((
> А вообще, малёхо жестяной у него сет был, или мне показалось)


 таки да жесткий, мне эта "долбежка" тоже не очень понравилась, ожидал больше мелодичных треков

----------


## DISIK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-aMFTGRzwI&feature=related порвало бы меня, если бы сыграл))

----------


## V.V.S.

А есть и старенького немного Ti&#235;sto - theme from norefjell (magikal remake)

----------


## Cool MAN

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-aMFTGRzwI&feature=related порвало бы меня, если бы сыграл))


 хорошо что не сыграл, а то на что нам смотреть как ты превращаешься в "мясо" 

а трек да, хороший

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> меня как злого хаусненавистника разорвал только Muse - Resistance (Tiesto rmx) единственный помойму транс трек на шоу


 да прямо единственный.. хватало там транса
Tiesto feat. Jonsi - Kaleidoscope
Tiesto & Sneaky Sound System - I Will Be Here
Tiesto feat. BT - Love Comes Again (Bart Claessen Remix)
Deadmau5 - Strobe
Turboweekend - Trouble Is (Tiesto Remix)
Tiesto - Surrounded By Light
Tiesto Feat. Priscilla Ahn - I Am Strong (Jonas Stenberg Remix)
можно еще продолжать и продолжать

----------


## Panna Cotta

Tiesto feat. Jonsi - Kaleidoscope :Vala_06:

----------


## CLouD C.

я говорю об чистом трансе,а не об этих медляках типо Калейдоскопа

----------


## SLAMishe

меня бы оочень устроил плейлист концерта Elements of life - Copenhagen

----------


## geralt_lex

> да прямо единственный.. хватало там транса
> Tiesto feat. Jonsi - Kaleidoscope
> *Tiesto & Sneaky Sound System - I Will Be Here*
> Tiesto feat. BT - Love Comes Again (Bart Claessen Remix)
> Deadmau5 - Strobe
> Turboweekend - Trouble Is (Tiesto Remix)
> Tiesto - Surrounded By Light
> *Tiesto Feat. Priscilla Ahn - I Am Strong (Jonas Stenberg Remix)*
> можно еще продолжать и продолжать


 

ну Вы просто выдали лучшую шутку дня.
Если это в Вашем представлении транс, то я могу сказать что эта музыка имеет такое отношение к транс-индустрии, как и та никакущая организация феста к фестам проводимым Тиесто в Европе

----------


## Beeter

ребят, а есть у кого-то заставочка под которую выходил Тиесто... я под нее чуть не кончил...

----------


## The_enD

наркотики =)

----------


## Krugger

Тайс отыграл жестковато, я даже и не надеялся на такую радость =)

а до сколько АСИС играл ?

----------


## alinawoman

> ребят, а есть у кого-то заставочка под которую выходил Тиесто... я под нее чуть не кончил...


 что имеется в виду под словом "заставочка"?

----------


## Polina13

> ребят, а есть у кого-то заставочка под которую выходил Тиесто... я под нее чуть не кончил...


 это первый трек на альбоме Kaleidoscope. Вообще было ощущение, что он вышел, поставил свой диск студийный и танцевал)))

----------


## Beeter

> это первый трек на альбоме Kaleidoscope. Вообще было ощущение, что он вышел, поставил свой диск студийный и танцевал)))


 
да не... видел я видео как он аки паучина трудился.... 




> что имеется в виду под словом "заставочка"?


 это не просто ЗАСТАВОЧКА! это сееееекс! =)))))))))))))) 




> наркотики =)


 епт... ты полковнег....

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> ну Вы просто выдали лучшую шутку дня.
> Если это в Вашем представлении транс, то я могу сказать что эта музыка имеет такое отношение к транс-индустрии, как и та никакущая организация феста к фестам проводимым Тиесто в Европе


 абы ляпнуть…
*I Will Be Here*, признан лучшим транс треком в мире за 2009 год, по версии авторитетнейшего *IDMA*, в рамках *Winter Music Conference* в Майами… надеюсь не нужно объяснять что это такое?  :smileflag: 

п.с. транс - это не только аплифт, и сопли в стиле ван бюрена

----------


## TheJove

> п.с. транс - это не только аплифт, и сопли в стиле ван бюрена


 да, это еще жесткач в стиле дюранда или ван дурна, но кроме ай вил би хир, лаудер зен бум и сэнтури на посл. альбоме тиесто транса и нет практически.

чистый электро-хаус или электро-поп.

на шоу реально было мало транс-треков.

----------


## den4ik_love_music

а еще 
1. Always Nea, 
2. Here On Earth, 
3. I Am Strong, 
4. Feel It In My Bones, 
5. Kaleidoscope

ну в принципе как говорится транс уже не торт, так что не важно  :smileflag:

----------


## vi1984ka

ТИЕСТО безусловно молодец, как всегда  отработал программу и красиво ушел!!! но организаторы конечно же не правы и это мягко сказано ... такого позора Одесса еще не знала . 
я не первый раз на open air party, но честно такого хамского и наглого подхода к организации  не видела. 
срубили кучу бабла и недали ничего . . .
не нужны кожанные диваны и кальяны ...

хотябы нармальные барные стойки , с неразбавлинными напитками и контролируемыми бармэнами...

все кому есть чем сравнивать просто в шоке от *организаторов* и их* работы*...
главное что територия позволяла все подготовить достойно, тем более что реклама с зимы помоему началась, а впечатление что за 2 дня до шоу все привезли и кое как установили...

организаторам слабая двоечка ..... позор таким конторам , которые неумеют организовать свою работу.

----------


## Galleon

*vi1984ka*
так в обед они ещё все только монтировали. ничего удивительного  :smileflag:

----------


## -Vatrushka-

Тиесто безусловно  МОЛОДЕЦ! Смотрим снятые клипы и вспоминаем эту атмосферу!Если есть у кого ролики в хорошем качестве выкладывайте!!!

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> Если есть у кого ролики в хорошем качестве выкладывайте!!!


 всё уже давно лежит на ютубе! в том числе и в HD качестве

----------


## TheJove

> а еще 
> 1. Always Nea, 
> 2. Here On Earth, 
> 3. I Am Strong, 
> 4. Feel It In My Bones, 
> 5. Kaleidoscope


 это не транс, и даже не хаус. 

поп

----------


## CLouD C.

а нет случайно психов ,снявших полный концерт?)))

----------


## Cool MAN

> а нет случайно психов ,снявших полный концерт?)))


 имхо только телеканалы, один чувак ходит по толпе с камерой и светил своим фонарем, и одна про камера стояла на штативе и походу снимала всё

----------


## LAX

> впечатление что за 2 дня до шоу все привезли и кое как установили...


 Ну вобще-то сцену начали устанавливать во вторник, т.е. за 3 дня до шоу

----------


## den4ik_love_music

A.S.Y.S Odessa с начала и до трека Technologic | 00:44:29 | 1280x720 | 6341 kbps
http://upload.com.ua/link/901770818/

+Tiesto Odessa:
1: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770694/
2: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770716
3: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770738/

спасибо *KonstantinB*@extradj

----------


## Galleon

это полный концерт?

----------


## Galleon

супер видео, прямо под сценой, ещё раз все пережил, хачу ещё ((( понравилась парень который крикнул еле живым голосом когда ушел Тиесто ASYS давай

----------


## HP Baxxter

Респект автору видео!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Молодец!!!! Большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CLouD C.

отмечаем себя на видео)))))))))))))))

----------


## HP Baxxter



----------


## HP Baxxter



----------


## DarkAngel73

спасибо за видео, хоть увидела что делал Tiёsto в то время как я колбасилась

----------


## Snail.

http://vkontakte.ru/video9432963_146270599#comments
помогите трек идентифицировать

----------


## CLouD C.

Calvin Harris - Im not alone (Tiesto remix)

----------


## Snail.

А прикиньте - ведь наверняка в "Оргах" был человек(клерк) который посмотрел на план и сказал "Одного входа мало, охраны мало !!!" - а шеф ему ответил ! Херня я все рассчитал- будет норм. 
Теперь этот чел ходит и говорит всем " А Я ПРЕДУПРИЖДАЛ" )))

----------


## Radost'

> А прикиньте - ведь наверняка в "Оргах" был человек(клерк) который посмотрел на план и сказал "Одного входа мало, охраны мало !!!" - а шеф ему ответил ! Херня я все рассчитал- будет норм. 
> Теперь этот чел ходит и говорит всем " А Я ПРЕДУПРИЖДАЛ" )))


 вы видели охранников, которые охраняли фан зону от майна? это были просто дети... некоторых хотелось усыновить, покормить или просто обнять и плакать....  :smileflag: 

зато когда перед концертом молодые ребята, кажетя это дрифтинг называется (на легковушке показывали фигуры автопилотажа)  снимали нарисовался крутой дядя в гражданском с наушником, как в америкосских фильмах, который пришел и после того как они остановились, отобрал у них фотик и засветил пленку, а потом когда узнал что это мажорские дети депутатов облсовета, и после того как они позвонили папам, мр.Смит ушел опять в свою матрицу, прям убежал  :smileflag:  я потом в фане встретила этого парня, он мне все это рассказал  :smileflag:

----------


## yamakasi

*Radost'* ну и правильно - нафиг кому надо пЕлотаж на легковушке смотреть? темболее от мажора...




> А прикиньте - ведь наверняка в "Оргах" был человек(клерк) который посмотрел на план и сказал "Одного входа мало, охраны мало !!!" - а шеф ему ответил ! Херня я все рассчитал- будет норм. 
> Теперь этот чел ходит и говорит всем " А Я ПРЕДУПРИЖДАЛ" )))


 ты так говоришь, как будто уже не все равно...

----------


## laute

> зато когда перед концертом молодые ребята, кажетя это дрифтинг называется (на легковушке показывали фигуры автопилотажа)  снимали нарисовался крутой дядя в гражданском с наушником, как в америкосских фильмах, который пришел и после того как они остановились, отобрал у них фотик и засветил пленку, а потом когда узнал что это мажорские дети депутатов облсовета, и после того как они позвонили папам, мр.Смит ушел опять в свою матрицу, прям убежал  я потом в фане встретила этого парня, он мне все это рассказал


 У детей мажоров плёночный фотоаппарат? Ну-ну...

----------


## Valikus

*лять ,и кто выйграл наушники с афтографом Маэстро????
Кто то вообще что то выйграл?????Этот колхозный AM:PM site уже месяц по моему не обновляли и не собираются

----------


## CLouD C.

наскоко я слышал он отменил пресс-конференцию в киеве

----------


## Valikus

Да это так,а куда же тогда делись все подарки,которые наверняка приобрели за счет нас  :smileflag: ???

----------


## CLouD C.

пораздавали колхоз-охране

----------


## d_night

http://vkontakte.ru/video5123121_146406780 почитайте первые два комента уважаемые фэны Тиесто

----------


## CLouD C.

а шо там?,а то у меня на работе контакт заблочен)))

----------


## Valikus

> A.S.Y.S Odessa с начала и до трека Technologic | 00:44:29 | 1280x720 | 6341 kbps
> http://upload.com.ua/link/901770818/
> 
> +Tiesto Odessa:
> 1: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770694/
> 2: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770716
> 3: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770738/
> 
> спасибо *KonstantinB*@extradj


 гг,первый раз себя на видео нашел  :smileflag:

----------


## Valikus

> http://vkontakte.ru/video5123121_146406780 почитайте первые два комента уважаемые фэны Тиесто


 Елена решила тупую курицу включить....а может она такая и есть  :smileflag: 
Ну в общем мы с пацанами её окунули нормуль  :smileflag:  Будет молчать

----------


## Andrew Tin

Та блин... Меня это аж возмутило, оскорбить человека непонятно за что, хотя Тиесто отработал по полной программе и на высшем уровне!  :smileflag:

----------


## Cool MAN

> У детей мажоров плёночный фотоаппарат? Ну-ну...


 а вы что не знали что цифровик это нынче попса, пленочная зеркалка рулит ! и пленку нужно постоянно покупать

----------


## TheJove

> http://vkontakte.ru/video5123121_146406780 почитайте первые два комента уважаемые фэны Тиесто


 очередная идиотка решила выпендрица своими "познаниями"? 

и чо?)

----------


## Andrew Tin

а потом в итоге еще и оскорбили  Куда мы катимся)))))

----------


## SLAMishe

> A.S.Y.S Odessa с начала и до трека Technologic | 00:44:29 | 1280x720 | 6341 kbps
> http://upload.com.ua/link/901770818/
> 
> +Tiesto Odessa:
> 1: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770694/
> 2: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770716
> 3: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770738/
> 
> спасибо *KonstantinB*@extradj


 Спасибо за видео!

----------


## Krugger

ещё спасибо!
хороший звук и картинка

----------


## Radost'

> Спасибо за видео!


 а у меня криво скачалось  - виснет комп все время от этих клипчиков...

а вааще-то я поняла, что ничегошеньки раньше не понимала в этой музыке  :smileflag:  и зря на мужа натаскивала наушники, когда его перло послушать погромче... вот сын мой с рождения понимает... а на меня даже Армин Ван Бюрен не произвел такого впечатления :smileflag:  Спасибо, Тайсу! все время хочется слушать Адажио и Камон... простите мне мой скверный русский :smileflag: ))))))
по прошествии времени смешно, а не сердито стало от этих всех организаторских залетов :smileflag:  а муж мой родом со Львова, грит, по ходу Одессе еще и повезло!  :smileflag:  обошлось без дождя... Львовяне бедняги вместо лошадей ипподром месили.....

----------


## Radost'

> а вы что не знали что цифровик это нынче попса, пленочная зеркалка рулит ! и пленку нужно постоянно покупать


 так мне этот парень сказал :smileflag:  я не вникала

----------


## Radost'

yamakasi! я не в смысле подросткового выпендрежа, я в смысле охраняющей организации... по ходу мажоры испугали охрану ТАК, шо она больше вааще НИГДЕ НЕ ФИГУРИРОВАЛА :smileflag: )))))))))))))))))

----------


## KEKS2

> http://vkontakte.ru/video5123121_146406780 почитайте первые два комента уважаемые фэны Тиесто


 А че там? заблокировано((((
Не могу посотреть.

----------


## Panna Cotta

> А че там? заблокировано((((
> Не могу посотреть.


 Да мне тоже стало интересно,но доступ закрыт

----------


## d_night

> Да мне тоже стало интересно,но доступ закрыт


 Та уже все девушка походу удалила видео ... под которым были коменты в адрес Тиесто по моему мнению совсем не уместные ... )

----------


## SLAMishe

да....на общей волне, тоже хотел посмотреть, но таки да, не получилось!

----------


## dario

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtZCL_iUBow
наслаждаемся и слюнками осторожно не давимся)

----------


## yamakasi

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtZCL_iUBow
> наслаждаемся и слюнками осторожно не давимся)


 да... гламурна так.

----------


## Абсент

Мне было бы  плевать на организацию , если бы не в край опопсевший Тиесто. где был :Just Be, Traffic, in my Memory и многое другое , не было транса за кот. мы его полюбили и слушали столько лет..Шоу понравилось на все100% , а музыка-дешевый коммерческий хаус.Не понравилось!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KEKS2

> Мне было бы  плевать на организацию , если бы не в край опопсевший Тиесто. где был :Just Be, Traffic, in my Memory и многое другое , не было транса за кот. мы его полюбили и слушали столько лет..Шоу понравилось на все100% , а музыка-дешевый коммерческий хаус.Не понравилось!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Так у него давно уже музыкальный КАЛАПС так что тут нечему удивляться.

----------


## Radost'

> Так у него давно уже музыкальный КАЛАПС так что тут нечему удивляться.


 я читала он с Бритни Спирс хочет альбом записать

----------


## yamakasi

> я читала он с Бритни Спирс хочет альбом записать


 а я думал с Аллегровой

----------


## CLouD C.

с Бутыркой

----------


## DarkAngel73

он уже давно начал отходить от транса. теперь он экспериментирует и смешивает стили. но мне он нравиться все равно!

----------


## Panna Cotta

> он уже давно начал отходить от транса. теперь он экспериментирует и смешивает стили. но мне он нравиться все равно!


 Соглашусь с Вами!

----------


## Valikus

> Соглашусь с Вами!


 а я с вами и с вами  :smileflag:

----------


## The_enD

> а я с вами и с вами


 и я до вас =)

----------


## KEKS2

вы совершенно правы хоть и калапс но зато очень мелодичный и ритмичный получается этот калапс... :smileflag: ))))

----------


## Cool MAN

да какая там мелодичность, обычная мозгодолбежка
под такую музыку только укуренным или упитым танцевать, на трезвую голову она меня не вставила

----------


## KEKS2

Я так и не услышал ни одного из ургов. чё случилось? Чё не пускали? Хоть бы извинились и пообещали впредь исключить такие ситуации ...... неприятные и т.д. и т.п.  
это называется " А в ответ гробовая тишина" МОЛЧАТ МОЛЧУНОВСКИЕ...
АУУУУУууууууууууууууууу отзовитесь, хоть что не будь уже скажите Может Их закрыли??? даже сайт не обновляют.
Че там у львовян с юристами?? подали в суд? Кто в курсе

----------


## Galleon

> да какая там мелодичность, обычная мозгодолбежка
> под такую музыку только укуренным или упитым танцевать, на трезвую голову она меня не вставила


 странно, а под что же вы танцуете трезвым тогда, психоделик транс?

----------


## KEKS2

> да какая там мелодичность, обычная мозгодолбежка
> под такую музыку только укуренным или упитым танцевать, на трезвую голову она меня не вставила


 так а чё ты не укурилась, или не упилась???? Вставила бы тогда точно :smileflag:

----------


## LAX

> A.S.Y.S Odessa с начала и до трека Technologic | 00:44:29 | 1280x720 | 6341 kbps
> http://upload.com.ua/link/901770818/
> 
> +Tiesto Odessa:
> 1: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770694/
> 2: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770716
> 3: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770738/
> 
> спасибо *KonstantinB*@extradj


 Кто качал первый архив помогите) Там в видео _Calvin Harris - I'm not alone_  какой трэк начинается на 2:12?

----------


## SLAMishe

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtZCL_iUBow
> наслаждаемся и слюнками осторожно не давимся)


 этого у нас тоже есть и не только...и все в HD!

----------


## Venturas

> Кто качал первый архив помогите) Там в видео _Calvin Harris - I'm not alone_  какой трэк начинается на 2:12?


 Это и есть этот одноименный целый трек..Tiesto Remix

----------


## Абсент

> он уже давно начал отходить от транса. теперь он экспериментирует и смешивает стили. но мне он нравиться все равно!


 блин транс в его исполнении нравился так ,что башню сносило, а вот то что он сыграл у нас мягко говоря разачаровало Армин играл на глобале так, что у меня муражки по телу 3 часа бегали)))
p/s - мне пофиг трезвый я или нет, музыку оцениваю в трезвом и здравом уме.

----------


## LAX

> Это и есть этот одноименный целый трек..Tiesto Remix


 Точно, спасибо! Там просто такая длинная пауза меня смутила

----------


## Panna Cotta

Ой давно не заходила сюда)))Кстати благодаря концерту Тиесто,я нашла того единственного

----------


## V.V.S.

> блин транс в его исполнении нравился так ,что башню сносило, а вот то что он сыграл у нас мягко говоря разачаровало Армин играл на глобале так, что у меня муражки по телу 3 часа бегали)))
> p/s - мне пофиг трезвый я или нет, музыку оцениваю в трезвом и здравом уме.


 Тайс добился в трансе всего что только можно было. Он думает и делает на шаг вперед. Его нынешние произведения это новое течение в мире музыки, и все Диджеи поймут это только через несколько лет.

----------


## dario

> A.S.Y.S Odessa с начала и до трека Technologic | 00:44:29 | 1280x720 | 6341 kbps
> http://upload.com.ua/link/901770818/
> 
> +Tiesto Odessa:
> 1: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770694/
> 2: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770716
> 3: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770738/
> 
> спасибо *KonstantinB*@extradj


 это ж не весь концерт?
давайте ещё!!!!!!!!!
заново хоцца это пережить

----------


## den4ik_love_music

вам здесь никто ничего не обязан! качайте что есть!

----------


## Panna Cotta

И за это спасибо нужно говорить
=)

----------


## yamakasi



----------


## Galleon

автограф взяли?

----------


## Panna Cotta

TIESTO IN IBIZA

----------


## yamakasi

> автограф взяли?


 не я автор фоток к сожалению

----------


## Сэдоу

ребята,а кто может назвать точный сетлист Хотя бы только Тиесто,но желательно еще Мунбим?Пожалуйста помогите кто-нибудь

----------


## LAX

> TIESTO IN IBIZA


 Интресно, напомнил ли ему клуб "Ибица" нстоящую Ибицу, как он писал в твиттере

----------


## yamakasi

та наша ибица ибецовее любой другой ибицы! ))

----------


## yamakasi

> ребята,а кто может назвать точный сетлист Хотя бы только Тиесто,но желательно еще Мунбим?Пожалуйста помогите кто-нибудь


 вот он!
Tiesto feat. Jonsi - Kaleidoscope 
Tiesto vs Diplo - C'Mon (Original Mix) 
Tiesto & Sneaky Sound System - I Will Be Here (Extended Mix) 
Faithless - Tweak Your Nipple (Tiesto Remix) 
Deadmau5 - Strobe
Axwell & Sebastian Ingrosso vs Salem Al Fakir - It's True (some mix with guitar) 
Tiesto Feat. Nelly Furtado vs. Philip D Feat. TLB - Alone Over You (Mashup) 
Switchfoot – Always (AN21 & Max Vangeli Remix)
Tiesto feat. Priscilla Ahn - I'm Strong (Jonas Stenberg Remix) 
Turboweekend - Trouble Is (Tiesto Remix) 
Calvin Harris - I'm Not alone (Tiesto Remix) 
Tiesto feat. BT - Love Comes Again (Bart Claessen Remix) 
Dada Life - Let's Get Bleeped Tonight (Tiesto Remix) 
Tegan & Sara - Back In Your Head (Tiesto Remix) 
Tiesto feat. Emily Haines - Knock You Out (Extended Mix) 
Tiesto - Louder Than Boom (Extended Mix) 
Editors - Papillon (Tiesto Remix) 
Calvin Harris – Flashback (Ben Nicky Rework) 
Tiesto feat. Tegan & Sara - Feel It In My Bones 
Felipe Venegas & Francisco Allendes - Llovizna
Kaskade with Ti&#235;sto Feat. Haley – Only You 
Tiesto feat. Calvin Harris - Century 
Muse - Resistance (Tiesto Remix) 
Swedish House Mafia - One (Original Mix) 
Ti&#235;sto Feat. C.C. Sheffield – Escape Me 
YYY's - Heads Will Roll (Tiesto Remix) 
Afrojack - Pacha On Acid (Original Mix)
Tiesto - Lethal Industry (Sandro Silva Remix) 
Style Of Eye - Girls (Original Mix)
Marcel Woods - The Bottle
Tiesto - Surrounded By Light

----------


## Snail.

Вау ! Спасибо !!!

----------


## TheJove

> Swedish House Mafia - One (Original Mix)


 мегатрек.)

----------


## SLAMishe

у меня был такой же прикид как у Тиесто: красные брюки белая футболка и белые кеды! жаль не получилось с ним сфоткаться...

----------


## LAX

> жаль не получилось с ним сфоткаться...


 а у кого-то получилось?

----------


## LAX

> Swedish House Mafia - One (Original Mix)


 Eddie Halliwell  отыграл этот трэк и просто взорвал Global Gathering !

----------


## yamakasi

> Eddie Halliwell  отыграл этот трэк и просто взорвал Global Gathering !


 я слышал!
теперь даже вместо рингтона поставил!!

----------


## Сэдоу

yamakasi,спасибо огромное дружище за сетлист,только вот у меня вопрос:
Разве трек Tiesto Feat. Nelly Furtado vs. Philip D Feat. TLB - Alone Over You (Mashup) не должен называтся  Who wants to be alone??????

Ребята,кто знает сетлист Мунбима,и если есть видео?

----------


## TheJove

> Tiesto Feat. Nelly Furtado vs. Philip D Feat. TLB - Alone Over You (Mashup)


 где бы его скачать? чето .я. молчит как рыба.

----------


## yamakasi

а ты попробуй VkontakteDJ 
я там вообще *99% всего* нахожу

----------


## TheJove

да мне бы еще в 320 кб/с хотя бы))

----------


## yamakasi

ну дома могу посмотреть вечером.
там кстати у меня и стоят настройки так, чтоб ниже 320 даже не искалось

----------


## Margared

> вот он!
> Tiesto feat. Jonsi - Kaleidoscope 
> Tiesto vs Diplo - C'Mon (Original Mix) 
> Tiesto & Sneaky Sound System - I Will Be Here (Extended Mix) 
> Faithless - Tweak Your Nipple (Tiesto Remix) 
> Deadmau5 - Strobe
> Axwell & Sebastian Ingrosso vs Salem Al Fakir - It's True (some mix with guitar) 
> Tiesto Feat. Nelly Furtado vs. Philip D Feat. TLB - Alone Over You (Mashup) 
> Switchfoot – Always (AN21 & Max Vangeli Remix)
> ...


 
Не похоже.. 
Muse - Resistance (Tiesto Remix) звучал в самом конце...

----------


## yamakasi

спорить не буду, не я писал список...
знакомые дали.

кстати, _Ti&#235;sto Feat. Nelly Furtado vs. Philip D Feat TLB – Alone Over You (Mashup)_
нашел в треклисте в Риме 01.06.2010 в рамках того же калейдоскопного тура
качать его не советую отсюда - архив битый 
Dj Tiesto - Kaleidoscope Tour @ Palazzo Dei Congressi (Rome), Italy (2010)

----------


## HP Baxxter

..... да нормальный обсолютно архив!

----------


## ахматова

> 


 когда он успел??? перед гидропортом?  :smileflag:

----------


## Galleon

> когда он успел??? перед гидропортом?


 да, там же концерт затянулся он и пошел туда попить  :smileflag:

----------


## shuffle

> вот он!
> Tiesto feat. Jonsi - Kaleidoscope 
> Tiesto vs Diplo - C'Mon (Original Mix) 
> Tiesto & Sneaky Sound System - I Will Be Here (Extended Mix) 
> Faithless - Tweak Your Nipple (Tiesto Remix) 
> Deadmau5 - Strobe
> Axwell & Sebastian Ingrosso vs Salem Al Fakir - It's True (some mix with guitar) 
> Tiesto Feat. Nelly Furtado vs. Philip D Feat. TLB - Alone Over You (Mashup) 
> Switchfoot – Always (AN21 & Max Vangeli Remix)
> ...


 где бы вот этот бы трек найти...именно этот ремикс.. ?

----------


## [email protected]@

> и я до вас =)


 +1))

----------


## Elstan

> A.S.Y.S Odessa с начала и до трека Technologic | 00:44:29 | 1280x720 | 6341 kbps
> http://upload.com.ua/link/901770818/
> 
> +Tiesto Odessa:
> 1: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770694/
> 2: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770716
> 3: http://upload.com.ua/link/901770738/
> 
> спасибо *KonstantinB*@extradj


 Народ, может кто-то перезалить, а? А то ссылка сдохла, а посмотреть хочется в нормальном качестве..(

----------


## SLAMishe

кто еще не видел посмотрите Kaleidoscope Remixed Preview: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEMbZUKyejw&feature=player_embedded

----------


## Galleon

а чё Одессы не видно  а вот появилась  :smileflag:

----------


## Panna Cotta

А на какой секунде то?)))

----------


## Panna Cotta

Ага увидела,на 2,37...классно))

----------


## Galleon

там сложно не заметить  :smileflag: ))) жаль давку не показали и сломанный забор

----------


## Panna Cotta

О да))))))С этим соглашусь)))))Ярые фанаты разносят гидропорт

----------


## V.V.S.

И здесь на основном видео много отрывков из Одессы.

----------


## Valikus

> И здесь на основном видео много отрывков из Одессы.


 И Одессу в видео запилили,это хорошо

----------


## saneklad

> И Одессу в видео запилили,это хорошо


 Ещё как хорошо. С 1:40 и до конца видео - почти аж на полминуты. И как преподнесли нас! Спасибо операторам!!!

Да и на видео к альбому ремиксов Калейдоскопа - надпись "Одесса" - могли лицезреть миллионы фанов маэстро  :smileflag:

----------


## SLAMishe

> И здесь на основном видео много отрывков из Одессы.


 и это тоже хотел выложить, но не успел! да, все таки приятно, не смотря ни на что, - наш оупэн показывают ВСЕМ! сколько времени прошло, а эмоции все те же, особенно, когда пересматриваешь это видео..! будем ждать, будем надеяться!

----------


## Panna Cotta

Жду надеюсь что приедет еще разок))))

----------


## Saddam

> Жду надеюсь что приедет еще разок))))


 Согласен, пойдём все вместе!
Но если опять АМ.РМ будет организовывать, то лучше в Европу ехать. А мероприятию от АМ.РМ, устроить бойкот!

----------


## Panna Cotta

та мне пофик))))лишь бы приехал)))))а воевать вместе будем)

----------


## SLAMishe

))))) АМ:РМ наверное в следующий раз оупэн бетонным трехметровым забором обнесет с колючкой и часовыми...!  ну а наши люди на бульдозерах приедут чтобы опять 2 часа в очереди не стоять!

----------

